# IUI / IVF in Toronto, Ontario???



## MrsCompass

Anyone here from Toronto and have done or currently in the process of IUI/IVF?


----------



## Springy

MrsCompass said:



> Anyone here from Toronto and have done or currently in the process of IUI/IVF?

Hi MrsCompass - I'm in Toronto. I have done 4 failed IUI at a clinic in Mississauga (it was convenient at the time because it was close to work) however, now that we are moving to IVF we have been referred to a clinic downtown.

I have a journal if you want more information about me, our situation etc. drop me a line there or via PM!


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks Springy! I'm you new stalker :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi
I'm also in Mississauga... did a couple of timed bd cycles that failed, had 2 iuis with 1 chemical pregnancy and currently going through ivf at my mississauga clinic....

Springy - what Mississauga clinic were you at and why did you decide to change for your ivf?


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> Hi
> I'm also in Mississauga... did a couple of timed bd cycles that failed, had 2 iuis with 1 chemical pregnancy and currently going through ivf at my mississauga clinic....
> 
> Springy - what Mississauga clinic were you at and why did you decide to change for your ivf?

Hi Dis3tnd - send me a private message and I can fill you in, or check out my journal there is some of the information in there :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

Springy said:


> Hi Dis3tnd - send me a private message and I can fill you in, or check out my journal there is some of the information in there :)

Caught up on your journal - sounds like your move was meant to be and hoping for all the best for you!! So sorry you had such a frustrating experience at your clinic. I only see a nurse during monitoring and it gets frustrating - they also did the IUIs - your story reminds me that I need to ask to make sure my dr will at least be doing the retrieval and transfer!


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Dis3tnd - send me a private message and I can fill you in, or check out my journal there is some of the information in there :)
> 
> Caught up on your journal - sounds like your move was meant to be and hoping for all the best for you!! So sorry you had such a frustrating experience at your clinic. I only see a nurse during monitoring and it gets frustrating - they also did the IUIs - your story reminds me that I need to ask to make sure my dr will at least be doing the retrieval and transfer!Click to expand...

I was with ISIS in Mississauga, whereabouts are you? I'm moving to Hannam downtown and from what I understand you see only the same nurse everyday and then when it comes to retrieval and transfer it is your physician. That is not the way it was done at ISIS. It was "the doctor of the day" who did the IUI and sometimes the IVF depending if your doctor was free or not!


----------



## Dis3tnd

I'm at Newlife in Mississauga - we have our share of likes and dislikes with the clinic, but we're hopeful, and they seem to have good stats! The best part of it is how close it is to work - which is very handy especially with IVF and needing to go in so often.

Timing has worked out very well for us this month, so hoping that is a good sign! I had to use provera to get to Day 1 - and AF didn't show up until 10 days after my last pill - but luckily that means retrieval and transfer will hopefully be during the time I am off from work for the holidays!


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> I'm at Newlife in Mississauga - we have our share of likes and dislikes with the clinic, but we're hopeful, and they seem to have good stats! The best part of it is how close it is to work - which is very handy especially with IVF and needing to go in so often.
> 
> Timing has worked out very well for us this month, so hoping that is a good sign! I had to use provera to get to Day 1 - and AF didn't show up until 10 days after my last pill - but luckily that means retrieval and transfer will hopefully be during the time I am off from work for the holidays!

NewLife does have good statistics! I looked at moving to them at one point as well. My work is VERY accommodating and are allowing me to work from home when I am undergoing treatments once we are downtown. Saves me driving into the city then back out to Mississauga. I can just drive back home (Etobicoke) and work from there on those days. ISIS was right around the corner from me at work so it was convenient for monitoring during my IUI cycles.


----------



## MrsCompass

Ladies ... I was just on Hannam's website. Under "fee's", I found this:

_Fees
Prices vary from patient to patient and within treatment protocols. For example, IVF can be as little as $5,900 or as much as $15,000 depending on the level of intervention necessary._

Really? As little as $5900.00 for an IVF?


----------



## Springy

MrsCompass said:


> Ladies ... I was just on Hannam's website. Under "fee's", I found this:
> 
> _Fees
> Prices vary from patient to patient and within treatment protocols. For example, IVF can be as little as $5,900 or as much as $15,000 depending on the level of intervention necessary._
> 
> Really? As little as $5900.00 for an IVF?

Yes .... but from another forum I was reading NOBODY pays that at Hannam. Everyone seems to end up around 11K. I'm budgeting for 11K. I'll let you know the exact fees once I have my consult in February.


----------



## Dis3tnd

When we decided to do IVF we did some cost research, and it looked like everyone was in the same general range.

In Newlife's fee schedule, the base is close to $6000 as well - but that doesnt include your monitoring (bloodwork and U/S which isnt OHIP covered when you're doing IVF). So really no one gets to pay that little.

My clinic costs were $7100 - and another $1400 if we need to add ICSI. Then we will see with what needs to be frozen etc, if they need to do assisted hatching, all that stuff that can add up.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

MrsCompass said:


> Anyone here from Toronto and have done or currently in the process of IUI/IVF?

Hi MrsCompass ... I too am from Toronto & am finally pregnant after 2 yrs (5 sessions of femara & 3 iui's) just did my first ivf :happydance: 

My clinic is in Etobicoke. My ivf was downtown.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Congratulations Wanna_b_a_mom!!! Hoping we can join you in the BFP club soon!!!

How are all the locals doing today? I must say, its surprising that its the 22nd of December already with the weather we have been having - but I can't wait for 2012 to come around and kick 2011 out the door for us. Hopefully 2012 will be the year we're all hugging our little ones or our mega baby bumps with love!!


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> Congratulations Wanna_b_a_mom!!! Hoping we can join you in the BFP club soon!!!
> 
> How are all the locals doing today? I must say, its surprising that its the 22nd of December already with the weather we have been having - but I can't wait for 2012 to come around and kick 2011 out the door for us. Hopefully 2012 will be the year we're all hugging our little ones or our mega baby bumps with love!!

I hear you! The weather has been so nice it is hard to believe that it is the 22nd of December. And I am with you on just wanting to have 2011 over with!!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Dis3tnd said:


> When we decided to do IVF we did some cost research, and it looked like everyone was in the same general range.
> 
> In Newlife's fee schedule, the base is close to $6000 as well - but that doesnt include your monitoring (bloodwork and U/S which isnt OHIP covered when you're doing IVF). So really no one gets to pay that little.
> 
> My clinic costs were $7100 - and another $1400 if we need to add ICSI. Then we will see with what needs to be frozen etc, if they need to do assisted hatching, all that stuff that can add up.

Are you with Newlife, Dis3?


----------



## MrsCompass

Wanna_b_a_mom said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Anyone here from Toronto and have done or currently in the process of IUI/IVF?
> 
> Hi MrsCompass ... I too am from Toronto & am finally pregnant after 2 yrs (5 sessions of femara & 3 iui's) just did my first ivf :happydance:
> 
> My clinic is in Etobicoke. My ivf was downtown.
> 
> Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...

Congratulations Wanna_B! :hugs: I'm so happy to hear a first time IVF story. I'm always afraid of paying so much and then it's a BFN. I'm not sure how I would handle that. 

On one of the clinic's website I found and read about Medicard insurance. Anyone familiar with that?


----------



## Dis3tnd

MrsCompass said:


> Are you with Newlife, Dis3?

Yup!


----------



## teteapple

The best part of it is how close it is to work - which is very handy especially with IVF and needing to go in so often.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Hi MrsCompass

I am doing IVF in Mississauga at Astra. I have done an iui and a few cancelled iui then injectables made it necessary to do IVF. I get my bloodwork done tomorrow. Finally the 2ww will be over.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Springy

Hopefulmom12 said:


> Hi MrsCompass
> 
> I am doing IVF in Mississauga at Astra. I have done an iui and a few cancelled iui then injectables made it necessary to do IVF. I get my bloodwork done tomorrow. Finally the 2ww will be over.
> 
> Good luck to you!

Hopeful - how are you feeling??? I can't believe its beta time tomorrow already!!!! I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Springy said:


> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsCompass
> 
> I am doing IVF in Mississauga at Astra. I have done an iui and a few cancelled iui then injectables made it necessary to do IVF. I get my bloodwork done tomorrow. Finally the 2ww will be over.
> 
> Good luck to you!
> 
> Hopeful - how are you feeling??? I can't believe its beta time tomorrow already!!!! I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!Click to expand...

Hi Springy!

I am feeling good. Still bloated but now I have a BFP to go with the side effects. I will be crossing my fingers that your first IVF has the same result. I of course will keep stalking :winkwink:


----------



## Springy

Hopefulmom12 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsCompass
> 
> I am doing IVF in Mississauga at Astra. I have done an iui and a few cancelled iui then injectables made it necessary to do IVF. I get my bloodwork done tomorrow. Finally the 2ww will be over.
> 
> Good luck to you!
> 
> Hopeful - how are you feeling??? I can't believe its beta time tomorrow already!!!! I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Springy!
> 
> I am feeling good. Still bloated but now I have a BFP to go with the side effects. I will be crossing my fingers that your first IVF has the same result. I of course will keep stalking :winkwink:Click to expand...

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! I am SO SO SO happy for you!!!!! :hugs: What was your beta result??????


----------



## Care76

I have heard of Dr. Hannam and have read of lot of his blogs/posts. I believe he has most patients start COQ10 at least three months prior to ivf. I was recommended to Dr. Viro out of Markham and was told he is the best, but his wait times were 6+ months. We decided to go out of Canada for it so we didn't have to wait. We are also about 2 hrs north of Toronto so the drive didn't sound good to me since it would be so frequent. 

Good luck! I am on bcp and start around Jan 16.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Springy said:


> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsCompass
> 
> I am doing IVF in Mississauga at Astra. I have done an iui and a few cancelled iui then injectables made it necessary to do IVF. I get my bloodwork done tomorrow. Finally the 2ww will be over.
> 
> Good luck to you!
> 
> Hopeful - how are you feeling??? I can't believe its beta time tomorrow already!!!! I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Springy!
> 
> I am feeling good. Still bloated but now I have a BFP to go with the side effects. I will be crossing my fingers that your first IVF has the same result. I of course will keep stalking :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! I am SO SO SO happy for you!!!!! :hugs: What was your beta result??????Click to expand...

The beta was 577. I go back on Friday for testing again. Then I will cancel my appointment with Dr Glass in Toronto. Afterall someone will be hoping for a cancellation.


----------



## Springy

Care76 said:


> I have heard of Dr. Hannam and have read of lot of his blogs/posts. I believe he has most patients start COQ10 at least three months prior to ivf. I was recommended to Dr. Viro out of Markham and was told he is the best, but his wait times were 6+ months. We decided to go out of Canada for it so we didn't have to wait. We are also about 2 hrs north of Toronto so the drive didn't sound good to me since it would be so frequent.
> 
> Good luck! I am on bcp and start around Jan 16.

My eye doctor and his wife went to Dr. Viro out of Markham and have a beautiful boy to show for the IVF work out of his clinic but 6+ months is a LONG time to wait!!! I was lucky to get into Hannam in under 2 months.

I am hoping that the other physicians at Hannam are as good as Dr. Hannam .... I have been referred to Dr. Redmond.

Good luck with your IVF cycle! I'm hoping to start in march / april timeframe.


----------



## Springy

hopefulmom12 said:


> the beta was 577. I go back on friday for testing again. Then i will cancel my appointment with dr glass in toronto. Afterall someone will be hoping for a cancellation.

twinkies twinkies twinkies!!!!


----------



## Care76

Thanks Springy! You too!



Hopefulmom12 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi MrsCompass
> 
> I am doing IVF in Mississauga at Astra. I have done an iui and a few cancelled iui then injectables made it necessary to do IVF. I get my bloodwork done tomorrow. Finally the 2ww will be over.
> 
> Good luck to you!
> 
> Hopeful - how are you feeling??? I can't believe its beta time tomorrow already!!!! I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Springy!
> 
> I am feeling good. Still bloated but now I have a BFP to go with the side effects. I will be crossing my fingers that your first IVF has the same result. I of course will keep stalking :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! I am SO SO SO happy for you!!!!! :hugs: What was your beta result??????Click to expand...
> 
> The beta was 577. I go back on Friday for testing again. Then I will cancel my appointment with Dr Glass in Toronto. Afterall someone will be hoping for a cancellation.Click to expand...

Those are great numbers! Congrats!!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks for all the info ladies. I'm getting myself prepared incase I have to go this route. Good to know about coenzyme q10 ... My husband just started taking it (400 mg / day) as per our fs.


----------



## Equal

Hi Everyone!! Im currently with ISIS in mississauga and will be going to be foing my firsy iui cycle with them this month

I personally have no complaints about them, 2 of my firneds got pregnant through ISIS, first round of IUI.

I had all my tests and surgery with them. How are you doing with your new places??


----------



## Springy

Equal said:


> Hi Everyone!! Im currently with ISIS in mississauga and will be going to be foing my firsy iui cycle with them this month
> 
> I personally have no complaints about them, 2 of my firneds got pregnant through ISIS, first round of IUI.
> 
> I had all my tests and surgery with them. How are you doing with your new places??

Who is your physician at ISIS? That is where I was and did 4 IUI and one cycle of timed intercourse. They also did all of my testing and my lap was done out of trillium as that is where my initial physician operated out of.


----------



## MrsCompass

Equal said:


> Hi Everyone!! Im currently with ISIS in mississauga and will be going to be foing my firsy iui cycle with them this month
> 
> I personally have no complaints about them, 2 of my firneds got pregnant through ISIS, first round of IUI.
> 
> I had all my tests and surgery with them. How are you doing with your new places??

Hi Equal!!! You're from Toronto area, too? WOW!!! For some reason, I thought you were from the States. How are you doing? What day are you on?


----------



## Springy

appcomedd said:


> The best part of it is how close it is to work - which is very handy especially with IVF and needing to go in so often.

I do agree that having the clinic close to work is great, which is what the case was for ISIS and me. However, I don't live in the area so on weekends it was a 25 minute drive. My boss and work is VERY understanding and have said now that I'm switching clinics and going downtown that they will allow me to work from home on days I have to travel into downtown and then back home.


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies,

I am being followed by Dr. Jong, but like you, have met many dr. The dr. who did my sergury and Lap, dy test etc, was a female dr...maybe golstein or something. I know whatyou mean by the dr of the day, but for some reason it doesnt bother me. They all seem to know what there talking about so im ok with that. Currently on day 2. I will be going in tomorrow morning for my first bloods and ultra and they will give me my clomid for my first cycle. A little nervous to have this whole thing as its my first cycle with drugs and everything. My two friends who got preggers with ISIS chose to be followed by different clinics after. There is this one man dr, who is old who apparently is a real dick and is mean, but thankfully I havent met him yet. 
How are you ladies doing? where are you in your cycles?


----------



## Equal

sorry my grammer is horrible in my post! typing in the dark doesnt help!!


----------



## Springy

Equal said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am being followed by Dr. Jong, but like you, have met many dr. The dr. who did my sergury and Lap, dy test etc, was a female dr...maybe golstein or something. I know whatyou mean by the dr of the day, but for some reason it doesnt bother me. They all seem to know what there talking about so im ok with that. Currently on day 2. I will be going in tomorrow morning for my first bloods and ultra and they will give me my clomid for my first cycle. A little nervous to have this whole thing as its my first cycle with drugs and everything. My two friends who got preggers with ISIS chose to be followed by different clinics after. There is this one man dr, who is old who apparently is a real dick and is mean, but thankfully I havent met him yet.
> How are you ladies doing? where are you in your cycles?

Hi Equal - the female who would have done all your surgeries etc. was Dr. Goodrow. I actually REALLY like her. She is the one who we had selected to do IVF with at ISIS. She was by far my favorite physician there (besides my own who was Dr. Scheufler who is hardly ever there as he has a very busy practice in Mississauga as well I believe he is the Chief of Obstetrics at Trillium Hospital. He did my lap & dye in July).

I think you are referring to Dr. Ewaschuck .... I had him do a few of my IUIs and saw him often at the clinic during monitoring. He definitely isn't the warm fuzzy friendly type but I definitely did think he was nice.

I didn't mind the Dr. of the day for IUI and such like that but I didn't really feel comfortable when it came to IVF having the Dr of the day when I was spending close to 10K. I wanted to deal with one person and I wanted to be SURE I knew he was doing the egg retrieval and transfer on me. That was my main reason for leaving there to go to Hannam.


----------



## Equal

That definitely makes sense springy, I think i would feel the same way too....you would think they would cater to the patients a little bit more especially since the procedure is a lot more invasive.

I saw dr. cheung today and was given the go ahead to start taking clomid tonight. I go back again on the 11th to start my full monitoring and what not...

how did you ladies react to the clomid? im a little scared about it


----------



## jojokate

Hi All, 

My wife and I have been TTC for almost 2 years now - we were just adding up our journey and it's been a total of 11 IUIs - the last 5 on clomid. This month she has started with injections and depending on the injection results will continue with IUI or switch to IVF at the last minute. We started at Mt Sinai in Toronto, then moved to Create last December and then came back to Mt Sinai a few months later.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Equal

good luck to you too jojo!! where is she in her current cycle?


----------



## jojokate

Thanks Equal - she is day 4, started the puregon and menopur yesterday. We go into the clinic on Saturday to monitor her reaction to the injections.


----------



## Springy

Equal said:


> That definitely makes sense springy, I think i would feel the same way too....you would think they would cater to the patients a little bit more especially since the procedure is a lot more invasive.
> 
> I saw dr. cheung today and was given the go ahead to start taking clomid tonight. I go back again on the 11th to start my full monitoring and what not...
> 
> how did you ladies react to the clomid? im a little scared about it

Hi Equal - I had no real issues with the clomid and I did 5 cycles on it 2 at 50mg, 2 at 100mg and 1 at 150mg. When I did the two at 50mg I took them in the morning and then I opted with all of the others to take them at night which definitely I think helped with any side effects as they would have been while I was sleeping!



jojokate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife and I have been TTC for almost 2 years now - we were just adding up our journey and it's been a total of 11 IUIs - the last 5 on clomid. This month she has started with injections and depending on the injection results will continue with IUI or switch to IVF at the last minute. We started at Mt Sinai in Toronto, then moved to Create last December and then came back to Mt Sinai a few months later.
> 
> Good luck to all!

Hi Jojo! I have had 2 friends go to Mt Sinai and get pregnant through IVF there. Hopefully the injectable drugs do the trick for your wife! Once I moved to injectables my follicle production increased dramatically.


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Jojo - What's the clinic at Mt. Sinai called?


----------



## Springy

MrsCompass said:


> Hi Jojo - What's the clinic at Mt. Sinai called?

Its called Mt Sinai ....

https://www.mountsinai.on.ca/care/fertility


----------



## sarahincanada

jojokate said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife and I have been TTC for almost 2 years now - we were just adding up our journey and it's been a total of 11 IUIs - the last 5 on clomid. This month she has started with injections and depending on the injection results will continue with IUI or switch to IVF at the last minute. We started at Mt Sinai in Toronto, then moved to Create last December and then came back to Mt Sinai a few months later.
> 
> Good luck to all!

I just found this thread!! 
Im at mount sinai, you are the first person I have found on here at the same clinic! :happydance:
I have dr greenblatt, how about you?


----------



## jojokate

Hi Sarah - we have Dr Liu... but of course you see all the doctors at one point or another. That's a big difference between Create and Mt Sinai - at Create, our Dr handled everything at Mt Sinai we see anyone that is on duty that day.


----------



## sarahincanada

jojokate said:


> Hi Sarah - we have Dr Liu... but of course you see all the doctors at one point or another. That's a big difference between Create and Mt Sinai - at Create, our Dr handled everything at Mt Sinai we see anyone that is on duty that day.

Dr Liu is funnily enough married to my Dermatologist!! he told me when I went to see him and mentioned I was doing IVF. And yes I think I have seen them all at one point and they all seem nice. When I had my embryo transfer Dr Greenblatt happened to be there that day, so that was nice and she was very gentle. She also did my sono last year.

you have done a lot of IUIs now....I only did 3 and got impatient. I hope the injectables are the boost you need for success. Are you using the same donor sperm each time?


----------



## mamadreams

Hey Everyone,

I at Hannam Clinic with Dr. Scharam and I will do my first IUI next week (probably Thurs). The Hannam Clinic is great and although I've just started there in Oct 2011, they already know my name, and are very approachable and friendly.

The Hannam Clinic closed over the holidays as most do apparently. So when AF showed up on Dec 31, I had to find an open clinc to go for day 3 U/S and bloodwork, or I would have lost my January cycle. I found our that Create Clinic is ALWAYS open! They were happy to see me for my Day 3 tests and didn't charge me! They faxed the results to my clinic once they were open.

Tomorrow I do day 10 U/S and Blood work I am soo excited to finally be so close.

Also - being gay, I found that Create and Hannam Clinics are welcoming and non-judgemental.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sarahincanada

mamadreams said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I at Hannam Clinic with Dr. Scharam and I will do my first IUI next week (probably Thurs). The Hannam Clinic is great and although I've just started there in Oct 2011, they already know my name, and are very approachable and friendly.
> 
> The Hannam Clinic closed over the holidays as most do apparently. So when AF showed up on Dec 31, I had to find an open clinc to go for day 3 U/S and bloodwork, or I would have lost my January cycle. I found our that Create Clinic is ALWAYS open! They were happy to see me for my Day 3 tests and didn't charge me! They faxed the results to my clinic once they were open.
> 
> Tomorrow I do day 10 U/S and Blood work I am soo excited to finally be so close.
> 
> Also - being gay, I found that Create and Hannam Clinics are welcoming and non-judgemental.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

good luck! my clinic mount sinai is also very LGBT friendly, as they should be! 
springy I suppose you havent had a cancellation call yet? Im impatient for you!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies - I'm at Rouge Valley Fertility Centre in Scarborough and I'm with Dr. Williams. I'm going to see her next Monday, Jan 16th and I will be asking about IUI. YAY!


----------



## Springy

mamadreams said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I at Hannam Clinic with Dr. Scharam and I will do my first IUI next week (probably Thurs). The Hannam Clinic is great and although I've just started there in Oct 2011, they already know my name, and are very approachable and friendly.
> 
> The Hannam Clinic closed over the holidays as most do apparently. So when AF showed up on Dec 31, I had to find an open clinc to go for day 3 U/S and bloodwork, or I would have lost my January cycle. I found our that Create Clinic is ALWAYS open! They were happy to see me for my Day 3 tests and didn't charge me! They faxed the results to my clinic once they were open.
> 
> Tomorrow I do day 10 U/S and Blood work I am soo excited to finally be so close.
> 
> Also - being gay, I found that Create and Hannam Clinics are welcoming and non-judgemental.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Hi Mamadreams!

I am waiting for my first appointment at Hannam with dr Redmond. Would love to chat about the clinic and your experience thus far. I am switching from Isis in Mississauga as I was not happy there and I have had 4 failed IUI and a failed timed intercourse cycle there too so we are moving to Hannam for IVF.

Good luck this month! Have you and your partner considered IVF? Another girl I know on here who is in a same sex relationship had 3 or 4 failed IUI and moved to IVF and they are now expecting!



sarahincanada said:


> springy I suppose you havent had a cancellation call yet? Im impatient for you!!

Nope I spoke to the patient coordinator on Friday and she said they get cancellations all the time but she cant guarantee how likely it would be that we will be able to get in before end of feb :( only 6 weeks now so I am hoping that it will fly by!!!!


----------



## mamadreams

Hi Mamadreams!

I am waiting for my first appointment at Hannam with dr Redmond. Would love to chat about the clinic and your experience thus far. I am switching from Isis in Mississauga as I was not happy there and I have had 4 failed IUI and a failed timed intercourse cycle there too so we are moving to Hannam for IVF.

Good luck this month! Have you and your partner considered IVF? Another girl I know on here who is in a same sex relationship had 3 or 4 failed IUI and moved to IVF and they are now expecting!


Hi Springy - My first appointment with Hannam was supposed to be Nov 14th but I got a call on Oct saying they had had a cancelation and I could come in on Oct 27 - 3 weeks from the day I had asked for a referral from my GP. I am sure you will find that you will get a cancelation too - hang in there.

Feel free to ask me any questions that you like. I will do my best to answer them. 

I haven't considered IVF yet - I am not your typical fertility clinic patient. I am on my own and being gay and having never tried "the usual method", I was referred to the clinic so that I could use donor sperm. Hannam Clinic does a diagnostic cycle first, where they monitor a natural cycle to check folicle growth, hormone levels, and if your tubes are open and do a bunch of baseline blood work. All my tests came back normal.

Thus, I am now trying to get pregnant for the first time ever with an IUI. I will do a natural cycle for the first two tries and then perhaps a medicated one if need be for the third one. 

Having never tried to get pregnant, and knowing all the tests came back with good results, I am feeling optomistic that the IUI will work. I have been doing accupuncture too to prepare so I am hopeful it works the first time! 

I will keep you posted!


----------



## Springy

mamadreams said:


> Hi Mamadreams!
> 
> I am waiting for my first appointment at Hannam with dr Redmond. Would love to chat about the clinic and your experience thus far. I am switching from Isis in Mississauga as I was not happy there and I have had 4 failed IUI and a failed timed intercourse cycle there too so we are moving to Hannam for IVF.
> 
> Good luck this month! Have you and your partner considered IVF? Another girl I know on here who is in a same sex relationship had 3 or 4 failed IUI and moved to IVF and they are now expecting!
> 
> 
> Hi Springy - My first appointment with Hannam was supposed to be Nov 14th but I got a call on Oct saying they had had a cancelation and I could come in on Oct 27 - 3 weeks from the day I had asked for a referral from my GP. I am sure you will find that you will get a cancelation too - hang in there.
> 
> Feel free to ask me any questions that you like. I will do my best to answer them.
> 
> I haven't considered IVF yet - I am not your typical fertility clinic patient. I am on my own and being gay and having never tried "the usual method", I was referred to the clinic so that I could use donor sperm. Hannam Clinic does a diagnostic cycle first, where they monitor a natural cycle to check folicle growth, hormone levels, and if your tubes are open and do a bunch of baseline blood work. All my tests came back normal.
> 
> Thus, I am now trying to get pregnant for the first time ever with an IUI. I will do a natural cycle for the first two tries and then perhaps a medicated one if need be for the third one.
> 
> Having never tried to get pregnant, and knowing all the tests came back with good results, I am feeling optomistic that the IUI will work. I have been doing accupuncture too to prepare so I am hopeful it works the first time!
> 
> I will keep you posted!

Well I will keep my fingers and toes crosses for you that it works out this month and you don't have to resort to drugs etc. 
As for my situation, I am hoping that I don't have to have all the tests done again as I have had everything done by Isis. We are classified as unexplained, nothing wrong with me or my husband which is a very frustrating diagnosis. 

I am really hoping for a cancellation!! Hubby and I are willing to go at any time.

What is the clinic environment like? How are the staff for bloodwork? I have a needle fear so having good bloodwork people is key to me! Can't wait to hear more from you on the clinic as the staff as you progress this month. How does cycle monitoring work? Do you book ahead or is it first come first serve?how long are you typically there?

Sorry for te zillion questions! Again really hoping this works for you this month!!!


----------



## mamadreams

Well I will keep my fingers and toes crosses for you that it works out this month and you don't have to resort to drugs etc. 
As for my situation, I am hoping that I don't have to have all the tests done again as I have had everything done by Isis. We are classified as unexplained, nothing wrong with me or my husband which is a very frustrating diagnosis. 

I am really hoping for a cancellation!! Hubby and I are willing to go at any time.

What is the clinic environment like? How are the staff for bloodwork? I have a needle fear so having good bloodwork people is key to me! Can't wait to hear more from you on the clinic as the staff as you progress this month. How does cycle monitoring work? Do you book ahead or is it first come first serve?how long are you typically there?

Sorry for te zillion questions! Again really hoping this works for you this month!!![/QUOTE]

I find the environment quite comfortable. You walk in and there are leather chairs and a water wall of sorts - there are magazines to read, but usually I am too excited to read them and usually don't wait long envough to get bored.

Cycle monitoring is daily 7 days a week from 7am-8:30am. It's first come, first served. I always show up for 7 and find that I am usually second or third in line. When the clinic opens, you sign up on a sheet in the order that you arrive for blood work and U/S. Blood work is done by two nurses - in a little room behind a curtain - they are really good I hardly feel the needle and really, it is quite painless. It is only one vile of blood and they ask which arm you prefer. It's really not bad. 

Then you are called in for your ultrasound. You strip from the waist down, grap a paper sheet for privacy (this always makes me laugh, because let's face it, it's just you and the ultrasound technician and she see's your parts anyway). She asks if you're allergic to latex, you assume the position and they insert the dildocam to view your ovaries and follicles, this is painless. 

After you've finished the blood work and ultrasound, you can sigh up to see a nurse if you like. The CM nurses are fantastic and answer any of your questions. You will get a call by 2pm that day with the results of the blood work and the Ultrasound and they will tell you when you need to come in next.

Simple!

I hope you hear back soon!


----------



## mamadreams

Oh - and when I arrive at 7 I am usually done by 7:20 - 7:30 max.


----------



## Springy

Sounds pretty similar to my other clinic except I had an appointment time booked, first come first serve is better as I will be going down right for 7am! I wonder if there is somewhere that I can "lie down" to do my blood work. If I am sitting up I will pass out - super embarassing! I've come a LONG way ... before I had to have someone go with me, hold my hand, talk to me etc. now I can do it on my own with just my iPod but I do need to lie down.

And I hear you - the little paper thing makes me laugh ... there is nobody else in the room to see me, why cover up!

I call it the coochy cam ;)


----------



## Springy

Forgot to mention - I too am doing acupuncture! I have been doing it once per week but may have to stretch that out to every 10 to 14 days as I need my insurance money to continue through my IVF cycle!


----------



## mamadreams

I don't know if the chairs for blood work recline - but I am going tomorrow, so I will ask for you. If you feel like you are going to pass out, they have a little fridge in there with juice boxes which might help. 

A friend of mine was TTC for two years and conceived twice with the help pf accupuncture. It is expensive but preparing your body early (I am hoping) will mean less money and time spent on fertility treatments and in my case, sperm.


----------



## Springy

mamadreams said:


> I don't know if the chairs for blood work recline - but I am going tomorrow, so I will ask for you. If you feel like you are going to pass out, they have a little fridge in there with juice boxes which might help.
> 
> A friend of mine was TTC for two years and conceived twice with the help pf accupuncture. It is expensive but preparing your body early (I am hoping) will mean less money and time spent on fertility treatments and in my case, sperm.

You're the best! Definitely let me know ;) And good to know they will let me pick my arm as for some reason the ONLY arm they can get a vein from in me is my right which is odd as most people it is their left.

How often are you going for the acupuncture.


----------



## mamadreams

I go once a week for accupuncture and I will go immediately following my IUI this week. My accupuncturist told me to also take vitamin D which I am also taking in addition to a prenatal vitamin. Vitamin D helps create a healthy uterine lining which is especially important for implantation.


----------



## sarahincanada

mamadreams said:


> Hi Mamadreams!
> 
> Having never tried to get pregnant, and knowing all the tests came back with good results, I am feeling optomistic that the IUI will work. I have been doing accupuncture too to prepare so I am hopeful it works the first time!

just so you are not dissappointed if the first time doesnt work (FX it does though!!)....all my tests are pretty much perfect but I have not gotten pregnant yet, and had 3 IUIs and 1 IVF! each time I do something new I think, this will be it! then it doesnt work. I am 39, so that is probably the main reason, but theres lots of people on here who are younger and it just doesnt happen and takes time. I prevented getting pregnant for so long I thought it would be easy once trying and here i am 2 years later. Im not saying this to be negative but just being realistic! I also started acupuncture for my next cycle, I hope it works!


----------



## mamadreams

sarahincanada said:


> mamadreams said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mamadreams!
> 
> Having never tried to get pregnant, and knowing all the tests came back with good results, I am feeling optomistic that the IUI will work. I have been doing accupuncture too to prepare so I am hopeful it works the first time!
> 
> just so you are not dissappointed if the first time doesnt work (FX it does though!!)....all my tests are pretty much perfect but I have not gotten pregnant yet, and had 3 IUIs and 1 IVF! each time I do something new I think, this will be it! then it doesnt work. I am 39, so that is probably the main reason, but theres lots of people on here who are younger and it just doesnt happen and takes time. I prevented getting pregnant for so long I thought it would be easy once trying and here i am 2 years later. Im not saying this to be negative but just being realistic! I also started acupuncture for my next cycle, I hope it works!Click to expand...

Thanks for the reality check, Sarah - I know that it might not work and that it might take me awhile. I guess I am full of first-time enthusiasm and hope and I am really hoping it does work. 

Don't lose hope - 39 is not too old. My accupuncturist, who specializes in fertiliy treatments is 44 and due Feb 2 with her first baby. Keep positive!


----------



## mamadreams

Springy said:


> mamadreams said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if the chairs for blood work recline - but I am going tomorrow, so I will ask for you. If you feel like you are going to pass out, they have a little fridge in there with juice boxes which might help.
> 
> A friend of mine was TTC for two years and conceived twice with the help pf accupuncture. It is expensive but preparing your body early (I am hoping) will mean less money and time spent on fertility treatments and in my case, sperm.
> 
> You're the best! Definitely let me know ;) And good to know they will let me pick my arm as for some reason the ONLY arm they can get a vein from in me is my right which is odd as most people it is their left.
> 
> How often are you going for the acupuncture.Click to expand...

Springy,

There's a room where you can lie down to do blood work if you need to at Hannam :)


----------



## Springy

mamadreams said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadreams said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if the chairs for blood work recline - but I am going tomorrow, so I will ask for you. If you feel like you are going to pass out, they have a little fridge in there with juice boxes which might help.
> 
> A friend of mine was TTC for two years and conceived twice with the help pf accupuncture. It is expensive but preparing your body early (I am hoping) will mean less money and time spent on fertility treatments and in my case, sperm.
> 
> You're the best! Definitely let me know ;) And good to know they will let me pick my arm as for some reason the ONLY arm they can get a vein from in me is my right which is odd as most people it is their left.
> 
> How often are you going for the acupuncture.Click to expand...
> 
> Springy,
> 
> There's a room where you can lie down to do blood work if you need to at Hannam :)Click to expand...

PHEW! One less stress for me ;) How did the monitoring go yesterday? What CD are you now? As Sarah pointed out it may not work the first time but try to remain as positive as possible throughout it. I also really feel the acupuncture will help!


----------



## MKHewson

Good Morning ladies, I am not present considering iui/ivf, but I wanted to chime in about Hannam clinic, and Dr. Redmond. She is amazing, I was originally referred to her colleague and I felt like a ginnea pig being over monitored. Dr. Redmond was fantastic, she engaged my husband in the conversation and presently letting me have minimal cycle monitoring. So good luck to you guys...


----------



## Springy

MKHewson said:


> Good Morning ladies, I am not present considering iui/ivf, but I wanted to chime in about Hannam clinic, and Dr. Redmond. She is amazing, I was originally referred to her colleague and I felt like a ginnea pig being over monitored. Dr. Redmond was fantastic, she engaged my husband in the conversation and presently letting me have minimal cycle monitoring. So good luck to you guys...

Thanks so much for the positive feedback!!!! I was hesitant at first as I wanted to see Dr. Hannam. The clinic told me to come in, meet with Dr. Redmond and then if I still want to see Dr. Hannam they will switch me then but hearing positive things about Dr. Redmond helps ease my mind and hopefully my experience will be as positive as yours!!! Means I can get this IVF show on the road sooner!!!!


----------



## MKHewson

Springy said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies, I am not present considering iui/ivf, but I wanted to chime in about Hannam clinic, and Dr. Redmond. She is amazing, I was originally referred to her colleague and I felt like a ginnea pig being over monitored. Dr. Redmond was fantastic, she engaged my husband in the conversation and presently letting me have minimal cycle monitoring. So good luck to you guys...
> 
> Thanks so much for the positive feedback!!!! I was hesitant at first as I wanted to see Dr. Hannam. The clinic told me to come in, meet with Dr. Redmond and then if I still want to see Dr. Hannam they will switch me then but hearing positive things about Dr. Redmond helps ease my mind and hopefully my experience will be as positive as yours!!! Means I can get this IVF show on the road sooner!!!!Click to expand...

The only thing I was let you know is she very direct and to the point which I personally found refreshing. And she really wants to get you pregnant, which is nice to have that piece from a Dr.


----------



## Springy

MKHewson said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies, I am not present considering iui/ivf, but I wanted to chime in about Hannam clinic, and Dr. Redmond. She is amazing, I was originally referred to her colleague and I felt like a ginnea pig being over monitored. Dr. Redmond was fantastic, she engaged my husband in the conversation and presently letting me have minimal cycle monitoring. So good luck to you guys...
> 
> Thanks so much for the positive feedback!!!! I was hesitant at first as I wanted to see Dr. Hannam. The clinic told me to come in, meet with Dr. Redmond and then if I still want to see Dr. Hannam they will switch me then but hearing positive things about Dr. Redmond helps ease my mind and hopefully my experience will be as positive as yours!!! Means I can get this IVF show on the road sooner!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing I was let you know is she very direct and to the point which I personally found refreshing. And she really wants to get you pregnant, which is nice to have that piece from a Dr.Click to expand...

My husband will like direct and to the point .... he hated when doctors talked in circles and didn't "cut to the chase".


----------



## Goldy

Hey ladies, just seen this amazing thread. Needed this thread badly. Anyway have just been diagnosed with blocked tubes so starting my 1st IVF at Mt Sinai in February so extremely nervous of the unknown. Fortunate as Ohip covers Ivf and my insurance company covers 80% of the drugs. I just need this to work..

I have been ttc for over 8 years and 2 years ago went to a fertility specialist where after a couple of tests was opted for clomid, was on it for 9 months and nothing happened we decided to take a break and went to Africa on vacation, a month later we were pregnant and unfortunately ended in a miscarriage at 17 weeks... We had a bad experience with st Joseph hospital as they declined to do a D/C saying that I did not need it, 2 months later was still bleeding and later had the D/C to clean my uterus and it was to late for my tubes as I later realized that a lot of the miscarriage stuff was sacked thru my tubes thus the dilemma I am in now.

Am currently with Dr Kimberly liu at mt Sinai so far she has been perfect. Will update when I start


----------



## Springy

Goldy said:


> Hey ladies, just seen this amazing thread. Needed this thread badly. Anyway have just been diagnosed with blocked tubes so starting my 1st IVF at Mt Sinai in February so extremely nervous of the unknown. Fortunate as Ohip covers Ivf and my insurance company covers 80% of the drugs. I just need this to work..
> 
> I have been ttc for over 8 years and 2 years ago went to a fertility specialist where after a couple of tests was opted for clomid, was on it for 9 months and nothing happened we decided to take a break and went to Africa on vacation, a month later we were pregnant and unfortunately ended in a miscarriage at 17 weeks... We had a bad experience with st Joseph hospital as they declined to do a D/C saying that I did not need it, 2 months later was still bleeding and later had the D/C to clean my uterus and it was to late for my tubes as I later realized that a lot of the miscarriage stuff was sacked thru my tubes thus the dilemma I am in now.
> 
> Am currently with Dr Kimberly liu at mt Sinai so far she has been perfect. Will update when I start

Welcome Goldy!!!

I am SO sorry to hear about your experience with St Joe's. I know that my best friend just had a miscarriage in November and her OBGYN is associated with St Joes and she was still bleeding after CHristmas and they had not done a D&C. I hope she doesn't end up in the same situation as yours.

I love the fact that this thread is all local ladies going through some type of fertility treatment. Talking to people locally is great! 

When are you starting your treatments Goldy?


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> Hey ladies, just seen this amazing thread. Needed this thread badly. Anyway have just been diagnosed with blocked tubes so starting my 1st IVF at Mt Sinai in February so extremely nervous of the unknown. Fortunate as Ohip covers Ivf and my insurance company covers 80% of the drugs. I just need this to work..
> 
> I have been ttc for over 8 years and 2 years ago went to a fertility specialist where after a couple of tests was opted for clomid, was on it for 9 months and nothing happened we decided to take a break and went to Africa on vacation, a month later we were pregnant and unfortunately ended in a miscarriage at 17 weeks... We had a bad experience with st Joseph hospital as they declined to do a D/C saying that I did not need it, 2 months later was still bleeding and later had the D/C to clean my uterus and it was to late for my tubes as I later realized that a lot of the miscarriage stuff was sacked thru my tubes thus the dilemma I am in now.
> 
> Am currently with Dr Kimberly liu at mt Sinai so far she has been perfect. Will update when I start

so sorry to hear what you went through. Im at mount sinai too, thats 3 of us how exciting! been on here a year and never found anyone at my clinic! I just went through an IVF in November, unfortunately it didnt work but I have 8 frosties and doing frozen embryo transfer every month. Im with Dr Greenblatt and just met with her yesterday, she is really hopeful I will get pregnant from my frosties.

the IVF is really not that bad, you get used to the injections and theres ultrasounds all the time and so it moves quickly. good luck!!


----------



## sarahincanada

mamadreams said:


> Thanks for the reality check, Sarah - I know that it might not work and that it might take me awhile. I guess I am full of first-time enthusiasm and hope and I am really hoping it does work.
> 
> Don't lose hope - 39 is not too old. My accupuncturist, who specializes in fertiliy treatments is 44 and due Feb 2 with her first baby. Keep positive!

I hope my previous post didnt seem negative, I just worry that people will be crushed if it doesnt work first time. Im completely 'unexplained' where all tests are great but still not pregnant after 2 years, thats worse than having something you know you can fix!! but I know at my age that I have less good eggs than when younger, so its just going to take time.

thats great about your acupuncturist, was it natural? Ive been going 2x a week since before xmas and going the day before and after my blast transfer.


----------



## mamadreams

sarahincanada said:


> mamadreams said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reality check, Sarah - I know that it might not work and that it might take me awhile. I guess I am full of first-time enthusiasm and hope and I am really hoping it does work.
> 
> Don't lose hope - 39 is not too old. My accupuncturist, who specializes in fertiliy treatments is 44 and due Feb 2 with her first baby. Keep positive!
> 
> I hope my previous post didnt seem negative, I just worry that people will be crushed if it doesnt work first time. Im completely 'unexplained' where all tests are great but still not pregnant after 2 years, thats worse than having something you know you can fix!! but I know at my age that I have less good eggs than when younger, so its just going to take time.
> 
> thats great about your acupuncturist, was it natural? Ive been going 2x a week since before xmas and going the day before and after my blast transfer.Click to expand...

I, like everyone, will be disappointed if it doesn't work but I for now, I will be postiive and send out good vibes. Your post wasn't negative, just realistic. I am sure it is realy frustrating not to know why you haven't conceived yet. However, I am sure that accupuncture will help. It can take up to 90 days though to see a difference, that being said, you are on the right track.

No, my accupuncturist did not conceive naturally. She has blocked tubes so they did IVF. Still at 44, she gives me and a lot of other people hope. 39 is not too old - just know that your little one is coming soon.


----------



## Goldy

Springy said:


> Goldy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, just seen this amazing thread. Needed this thread badly. Anyway have just been diagnosed with blocked tubes so starting my 1st IVF at Mt Sinai in February so extremely nervous of the unknown. Fortunate as Ohip covers Ivf and my insurance company covers 80% of the drugs. I just need this to work..
> 
> I have been ttc for over 8 years and 2 years ago went to a fertility specialist where after a couple of tests was opted for clomid, was on it for 9 months and nothing happened we decided to take a break and went to Africa on vacation, a month later we were pregnant and unfortunately ended in a miscarriage at 17 weeks... We had a bad experience with st Joseph hospital as they declined to do a D/C saying that I did not need it, 2 months later was still bleeding and later had the D/C to clean my uterus and it was to late for my tubes as I later realized that a lot of the miscarriage stuff was sacked thru my tubes thus the dilemma I am in now.
> 
> Am currently with Dr Kimberly liu at mt Sinai so far she has been perfect. Will update when I start
> 
> Welcome Goldy!!!
> 
> I am SO sorry to hear about your experience with St Joe's. I know that my best friend just had a miscarriage in November and her OBGYN is associated with St Joes and she was still bleeding after CHristmas and they had not done a D&C. I hope she doesn't end up in the same situation as yours.
> 
> I love the fact that this thread is all local ladies going through some type of fertility treatment. Talking to people locally is great!
> 
> When are you starting your treatments Goldy?Click to expand...

My 2nd consult is tomorrow and hoping to start in February. Will check out your journal too.

As saraincanada said its good to relate to locals. Great to know we are all going through the same procedures. 

I am 39, so age not on my side too. What protocol did your doc recommend for you. My fear is not to produce any eggs! Will be updating here on my progress and will follow everyone elses


----------



## Springy

Goldy said:


> My 2nd consult is tomorrow and hoping to start in February. Will check out your journal too.
> 
> As saraincanada said its good to relate to locals. Great to know we are all going through the same procedures.
> 
> I am 39, so age not on my side too. What protocol did your doc recommend for you. My fear is not to produce any eggs! Will be updating here on my progress and will follow everyone elses

I won't know the protocol till I meet with the new RE in February. At the previous clinic I was at (in Mississauga) it was going to be a long protocol using Suprefact + Gonal F + Luveris.


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> My 2nd consult is tomorrow and hoping to start in February. Will check out your journal too.
> 
> As saraincanada said its good to relate to locals. Great to know we are all going through the same procedures.
> 
> I am 39, so age not on my side too. What protocol did your doc recommend for you. My fear is not to produce any eggs! Will be updating here on my progress and will follow everyone elses

yay good luck with your 2nd consult! even though it worrying at least you know you are starting a procedure that has the best odds you can get to get pregnant! I promise its not that bad. I slowly was eased into it as I was doing clomid, then IUIs, then did one injectables cycle with IUI, so adding IVF wasnt that bad, just stronger injectables and the egg retrieval. I am very sensitive to drugs and I felt fine while stimming. 

And hopefully you will have a good response, I did for my age so its possible! I started taking co-q10 a month before so thats something you can consider, it may have helped me (Dr Greenblatt said my response was excellent even for someone younger). its supposed to help old eggs, heres a thread about it https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...nt-coq10-could-key-pregnancy-older-women.html


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> yay good luck with your 2nd consult! even though it worrying at least you know you are starting a procedure that has the best odds you can get to get pregnant! I promise its not that bad. I slowly was eased into it as I was doing clomid, then IUIs, then did one injectables cycle with IUI, so adding IVF wasnt that bad, just stronger injectables and the egg retrieval. I am very sensitive to drugs and I felt fine while stimming.
> 
> And hopefully you will have a good response, I did for my age so its possible! I started taking co-q10 a month before so thats something you can consider, it may have helped me (Dr Greenblatt said my response was excellent even for someone younger). its supposed to help old eggs, heres a thread about it https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...nt-coq10-could-key-pregnancy-older-women.html

I actually started taking it after Xmas when I saw the report from TCART on CTV news at dinner time. I am taking 600 mg a day figure it can't hurt my eggies!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> yay good luck with your 2nd consult! even though it worrying at least you know you are starting a procedure that has the best odds you can get to get pregnant! I promise its not that bad. I slowly was eased into it as I was doing clomid, then IUIs, then did one injectables cycle with IUI, so adding IVF wasnt that bad, just stronger injectables and the egg retrieval. I am very sensitive to drugs and I felt fine while stimming.
> 
> And hopefully you will have a good response, I did for my age so its possible! I started taking co-q10 a month before so thats something you can consider, it may have helped me (Dr Greenblatt said my response was excellent even for someone younger). its supposed to help old eggs, heres a thread about it https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...nt-coq10-could-key-pregnancy-older-women.html
> 
> I actually started taking it after Xmas when I saw the report from TCART on CTV news at dinner time. I am taking 600 mg a day figure it can't hurt my eggies!!!Click to expand...

great!!! I dont know if my good response was from that or not, but it could have been! springy can you start already, I cant wait!!!


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> yay good luck with your 2nd consult! even though it worrying at least you know you are starting a procedure that has the best odds you can get to get pregnant! I promise its not that bad. I slowly was eased into it as I was doing clomid, then IUIs, then did one injectables cycle with IUI, so adding IVF wasnt that bad, just stronger injectables and the egg retrieval. I am very sensitive to drugs and I felt fine while stimming.
> 
> And hopefully you will have a good response, I did for my age so its possible! I started taking co-q10 a month before so thats something you can consider, it may have helped me (Dr Greenblatt said my response was excellent even for someone younger). its supposed to help old eggs, heres a thread about it https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...nt-coq10-could-key-pregnancy-older-women.html
> 
> I actually started taking it after Xmas when I saw the report from TCART on CTV news at dinner time. I am taking 600 mg a day figure it can't hurt my eggies!!!Click to expand...
> 
> great!!! I dont know if my good response was from that or not, but it could have been! springy can you start already, I cant wait!!!Click to expand...

Trust me I feel the SAME way!!!!! I keep looking at my ticker and waiting for it to drop to just how many "weeks" or "days" and not 1 month ughhhh And I say a little prayer every morning that I get a call or email about a cancellation!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> yay good luck with your 2nd consult! even though it worrying at least you know you are starting a procedure that has the best odds you can get to get pregnant! I promise its not that bad. I slowly was eased into it as I was doing clomid, then IUIs, then did one injectables cycle with IUI, so adding IVF wasnt that bad, just stronger injectables and the egg retrieval. I am very sensitive to drugs and I felt fine while stimming.
> 
> And hopefully you will have a good response, I did for my age so its possible! I started taking co-q10 a month before so thats something you can consider, it may have helped me (Dr Greenblatt said my response was excellent even for someone younger). its supposed to help old eggs, heres a thread about it https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...nt-coq10-could-key-pregnancy-older-women.html
> 
> I actually started taking it after Xmas when I saw the report from TCART on CTV news at dinner time. I am taking 600 mg a day figure it can't hurt my eggies!!!Click to expand...
> 
> great!!! I dont know if my good response was from that or not, but it could have been! springy can you start already, I cant wait!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Trust me I feel the SAME way!!!!! I keep looking at my ticker and waiting for it to drop to just how many "weeks" or "days" and not 1 month ughhhh And I say a little prayer every morning that I get a call or email about a cancellation!!!Click to expand...

well I need to find some patience myself, as I am going to start with single blast transfers and see how I get on. I really dont want twins (no offense to anyone that has them, and I know a lot of people want them!) mainly as I have a fear of carrying 2 babies. It does cut down my chance of pregnancy each month, but overall its the same pregnancy rate but will just take longer. In my mind, transferring 2 and 1 sticks is the same as transferring 1 one month and 1 another, hopefully the one will still stick. but its going to be a lesson in patience for me. The good thing is, if I get a bfn I know I get to try again 2 weeks later as I can do back to back FETs. I know its unusual to just do 1, but I found a lot of people online who have twins already and do 1, plus many clinics in europe are just doing 1 by law.


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> well I need to find some patience myself, as I am going to start with single blast transfers and see how I get on. I really dont want twins (no offense to anyone that has them, and I know a lot of people want them!) mainly as I have a fear of carrying 2 babies. It does cut down my chance of pregnancy each month, but overall its the same pregnancy rate but will just take longer. In my mind, transferring 2 and 1 sticks is the same as transferring 1 one month and 1 another, hopefully the one will still stick. but its going to be a lesson in patience for me. The good thing is, if I get a bfn I know I get to try again 2 weeks later as I can do back to back FETs. I know its unusual to just do 1, but I found a lot of people online who have twins already and do 1, plus many clinics in europe are just doing 1 by law.

ISIS was pushing me to do a sET if I was to get to day 5 and the blasts were good quality ... and in Quebec you only get to do an sET so I don't think you're crazy in doing only one especially considering you have so many frozen!

If I have lots at day 5 and they think they will freeze well then I might consider doing sET but my gut at this point is to go with 2. While twins would be hard to carry and hard in the first few months I kind of like the idea of never having to do any of this ever again!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> well I need to find some patience myself, as I am going to start with single blast transfers and see how I get on. I really dont want twins (no offense to anyone that has them, and I know a lot of people want them!) mainly as I have a fear of carrying 2 babies. It does cut down my chance of pregnancy each month, but overall its the same pregnancy rate but will just take longer. In my mind, transferring 2 and 1 sticks is the same as transferring 1 one month and 1 another, hopefully the one will still stick. but its going to be a lesson in patience for me. The good thing is, if I get a bfn I know I get to try again 2 weeks later as I can do back to back FETs. I know its unusual to just do 1, but I found a lot of people online who have twins already and do 1, plus many clinics in europe are just doing 1 by law.
> 
> ISIS was pushing me to do a sET if I was to get to day 5 and the blasts were good quality ... and in Quebec you only get to do an sET so I don't think you're crazy in doing only one especially considering you have so many frozen!
> 
> If I have lots at day 5 and they think they will freeze well then I might consider doing sET but my gut at this point is to go with 2. While twins would be hard to carry and hard in the first few months I kind of like the idea of never having to do any of this ever again!!!Click to expand...

I used to think that way too (get it over with!!), but a couple of friends on here went through complications and I suppose made me realize how hard it is to have one healthy, let alone 2. plus I spent time with my best friend and her 16 month old and when we went out, it was exhausting! constantly keeping her entertained and watching out. I was thinking if I had 2 I would never go out!!! obviously you would deal with it and I would be happy with whatever at this point, but if I can try and control it I might as well. 

I found a study in europe that said the pregnancy rates for FET and SET are the same, like if I put in 2 I have 30% chance of pregnancy, with 1 its half of that, but if I do 1 one month and 1 another its the same thing, just takes longer. I might change my mind and want to do 2 at some point, but Im going to try and be patient. My FS feels very hopeful I will get pregnant from my FETs, so when I think of that I dont mind if it takes 1-8 months. Usually at my age they do 2 as I have less good eggs therefore less good embryos, but say I have 2 good ones out of the 8, I feel that they could pick the 2 good ones and put in at once so I dont want to risk that. 

also she said the gradings dont really mean anything, they are just grading them on how they look right at that moment. on day 3 I had 2 in the lead, but those ones didnt make it to day 5, but if I was doing a day 3 they would have put them in and they wouldnt have worked!

I do feel so not the norm though, but I did find quite a few people who had twins from first IVF who chose SET for their next as they didnt want twins again.

Im saying all this now, but watch in a couple of months I will be fed up and putting in 3!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

LOL springy if you have time, read this, its a site talking about SET but seems to be from the government advising clinics

https://www.ahrc-pac.gc.ca/v2/pubs/embryo-patient-embryon-eng.php


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies

Went for my CD10 check up today and apparently my body responded very well to the clomid! I have tons of follies but my biggest were 2.3, 1.8, 1.7 and 1.5.

She liked my eggs so much that I actually got my trigger shot today and will be going for my first iui tomorrow and friday morning! eep!! I also found out that the clinic will do a pregnancy test 18 DPIUI......so its not even a tww for me its like 1.5 years! but lets be honest, im going to be an POA starting 10dpiui!

Wishing you all luck in your cycles! any other updates???


----------



## sarahincanada

Equal said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Went for my CD10 check up today and apparently my body responded very well to the clomid! I have tons of follies but my biggest were 2.3, 1.8, 1.7 and 1.5.
> 
> She liked my eggs so much that I actually got my trigger shot today and will be going for my first iui tomorrow and friday morning! eep!! I also found out that the clinic will do a pregnancy test 18 DPIUI......so its not even a tww for me its like 1.5 years! but lets be honest, im going to be an POA starting 10dpiui!
> 
> Wishing you all luck in your cycles! any other updates???

yay congrats! I had 4 follicles with my first IUI and they said thats a great response. Did they give you the multiple 'talk'? they did for me, but being over 35 they dont worry as much. good luck :flower:

Im just waiting for my ultrasound, next week will be my 'exciting' week


----------



## Equal

awesome to hear sarah! Im hoping next week is a big week for you too!

They didnt talk to me about multiples...I know i have a higher chance...just not sure how high..must google this!


----------



## sarahincanada

4 mature follicles = possibilty of 4 babies!!
but that is very rare! I thought they usually talk to people about this, they even warned me about the possibilty even though they said at my age all 4 eggs will not be good eggs.


----------



## Equal

sarahincanada said:


> 4 mature follicles = possibilty of 4 babies!!
> but that is very rare! I thought they usually talk to people about this, they even warned me about the possibilty even though they said at my age all 4 eggs will not be good eggs.

wow possible 4 babies....oh well at least I would get it all over with in one shot! 

They said when I first started iui that its possible for anything but rare..im kind of excited for the possibility of multiples


----------



## Springy

Equal said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 4 mature follicles = possibilty of 4 babies!!
> but that is very rare! I thought they usually talk to people about this, they even warned me about the possibilty even though they said at my age all 4 eggs will not be good eggs.
> 
> wow possible 4 babies....oh well at least I would get it all over with in one shot!
> 
> They said when I first started iui that its possible for anything but rare..im kind of excited for the possibility of multiplesClick to expand...

Don't let the numbers scare you too much, I had 5 to 7 one of my IUI. Who did you see today?

Good luck tomorrow! Hopefully you will get to the beta, I never did, af always started before the 2 week wait was up!


----------



## Equal

I saw Dr. Goodrow (sp?) I will have my blood test on Feb 18....argh...im going to start testing probably 10 or 12 dpiui which i guess will be Jan. 23 lol


----------



## Goldy

Springy said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> yay good luck with your 2nd consult! even though it worrying at least you know you are starting a procedure that has the best odds you can get to get pregnant! I promise its not that bad. I slowly was eased into it as I was doing clomid, then IUIs, then did one injectables cycle with IUI, so adding IVF wasnt that bad, just stronger injectables and the egg retrieval. I am very sensitive to drugs and I felt fine while stimming.
> 
> And hopefully you will have a good response, I did for my age so its possible! I started taking co-q10 a month before so thats something you can consider, it may have helped me (Dr Greenblatt said my response was excellent even for someone younger). its supposed to help old eggs, heres a thread about it https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...nt-coq10-could-key-pregnancy-older-women.html
> 
> I actually started taking it after Xmas when I saw the report from TCART on CTV news at dinner time. I am taking 600 mg a day figure it can't hurt my eggies!!!Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the infor, can one get this over the counter or you need a prescription for the coq10?

Am getting all the knowledge I need. I'm for a double kick! (twins) I would never want to through the poking, the undressing, the ultrasounds, not to mention blood work!! My prayer is that I have a successful one! 

I respect Sarah for wanting one but the more the better for me... If success is achieved. Am taking my signed documents and payments to get the ball rolling.. I just need to have something to look forward to. I actually have a lot of question but am just overwhelmed for now, maybe will be more clear after the meeting. Had started on Royal jelly and planning on starting acupuncture by this weekend, need to find a good one for fertility. Is anyone using the ones at mt Sinai hospital?

Will post feedback after my consult.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

sarahincanada said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> well I need to find some patience myself, as I am going to start with single blast transfers and see how I get on. I really dont want twins (no offense to anyone that has them, and I know a lot of people want them!) mainly as I have a fear of carrying 2 babies. It does cut down my chance of pregnancy each month, but overall its the same pregnancy rate but will just take longer. In my mind, transferring 2 and 1 sticks is the same as transferring 1 one month and 1 another, hopefully the one will still stick. but its going to be a lesson in patience for me. The good thing is, if I get a bfn I know I get to try again 2 weeks later as I can do back to back FETs. I know its unusual to just do 1, but I found a lot of people online who have twins already and do 1, plus many clinics in europe are just doing 1 by law.
> 
> ISIS was pushing me to do a sET if I was to get to day 5 and the blasts were good quality ... and in Quebec you only get to do an sET so I don't think you're crazy in doing only one especially considering you have so many frozen!
> 
> If I have lots at day 5 and they think they will freeze well then I might consider doing sET but my gut at this point is to go with 2. While twins would be hard to carry and hard in the first few months I kind of like the idea of never having to do any of this ever again!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I used to think that way too (get it over with!!), but a couple of friends on here went through complications and I suppose made me realize how hard it is to have one healthy, let alone 2. plus I spent time with my best friend and her 16 month old and when we went out, it was exhausting! constantly keeping her entertained and watching out. I was thinking if I had 2 I would never go out!!! obviously you would deal with it and I would be happy with whatever at this point, but if I can try and control it I might as well.
> 
> I found a study in europe that said the pregnancy rates for FET and SET are the same, like if I put in 2 I have 30% chance of pregnancy, with 1 its half of that, but if I do 1 one month and 1 another its the same thing, just takes longer. I might change my mind and want to do 2 at some point, but Im going to try and be patient. My FS feels very hopeful I will get pregnant from my FETs, so when I think of that I dont mind if it takes 1-8 months. Usually at my age they do 2 as I have less good eggs therefore less good embryos, but say I have 2 good ones out of the 8, I feel that they could pick the 2 good ones and put in at once so I dont want to risk that.
> 
> also she said the gradings dont really mean anything, they are just grading them on how they look right at that moment. on day 3 I had 2 in the lead, but those ones didnt make it to day 5, but if I was doing a day 3 they would have put them in and they wouldnt have worked!
> 
> I do feel so not the norm though, but I did find quite a few people who had twins from first IVF who chose SET for their next as they didnt want twins again.
> 
> Im saying all this now, but watch in a couple of months I will be fed up and putting in 3!!!Click to expand...

Hi Sarah

I think it is great that you are going with what you really feel is right for you rather than getting pushed along. I have a lot of respect for you. Having twins is a lot of work and my friend (who had twins) had bedrest twice. Best to consider what is going to work for you. Plus you have lots of frosties that won't be too old in a year or two if you decide to go for number two.


----------



## Springy

Equal said:


> I saw Dr. Goodrow (sp?) I will have my blood test on Feb 18....argh...im going to start testing probably 10 or 12 dpiui which i guess will be Jan. 23 lol

Equal - she was one of my FAVORITE physicians there! She was who we were going to do our IVF with and we left not because of her but for the other reasons I previously mentioned. Good luck with the IUI today and tomorrow! Send us an update :)



Goldy said:


> Thank you so much for the infor, can one get this over the counter or you need a prescription for the coq10?
> 
> Am getting all the knowledge I need. I'm for a double kick! (twins) I would never want to through the poking, the undressing, the ultrasounds, not to mention blood work!! My prayer is that I have a successful one!
> 
> I respect Sarah for wanting one but the more the better for me... If success is achieved. Am taking my signed documents and payments to get the ball rolling.. I just need to have something to look forward to. I actually have a lot of question but am just overwhelmed for now, maybe will be more clear after the meeting. Had started on Royal jelly and planning on starting acupuncture by this weekend, need to find a good one for fertility. Is anyone using the ones at mt Sinai hospital?
> 
> Will post feedback after my consult.

I got my CoQ10 at Costco - I got 2 bottles of the 150mg (180 softgels) and it was $77. They aren't cheap! I am taking 600mg a day, and I based that dose off of the information found in TCARTs registered clinical trial on clinicaltrials.gov So I take 2 capsules with breakfast / lunch and 2 with dinner.

This is the acupuncturist I am going to https://www.tracyacupuncture.com/aboutus.html 

These were also 2 other places I looked at going and once I am doing my IVF I will probably use the first one on the day of transfer simply because it is the same building as Hannam: 

https://www.totalwellnesscentre.ca/index.html

or 

https://www.pacificwellness.ca/infertility.html


----------



## Springy

Hopefulmom12 said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> I think it is great that you are going with what you really feel is right for you rather than getting pushed along. I have a lot of respect for you. Having twins is a lot of work and my friend (who had twins) had bedrest twice. Best to consider what is going to work for you. Plus you have lots of frosties that won't be too old in a year or two if you decide to go for number two.

When is your first scan???? How was your vacation??????


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> Thank you so much for the infor, can one get this over the counter or you need a prescription for the coq10?
> 
> Am getting all the knowledge I need. I'm for a double kick! (twins) I would never want to through the poking, the undressing, the ultrasounds, not to mention blood work!! My prayer is that I have a successful one!
> 
> I respect Sarah for wanting one but the more the better for me... If success is achieved. Am taking my signed documents and payments to get the ball rolling.. I just need to have something to look forward to. I actually have a lot of question but am just overwhelmed for now, maybe will be more clear after the meeting. Had started on Royal jelly and planning on starting acupuncture by this weekend, need to find a good one for fertility. Is anyone using the ones at mt Sinai hospital?
> 
> Will post feedback after my consult.

you dont need a prescription for coq10, I got it at the local hwalth store and got the extra absorbant stuff as I only started it a month before my IVF. I think I took 300 per day because it was extra absorbant, springy is doing 600 which is what they recommended for fertility. 

and I think you not minding more than 1 is definitely the norm! my acupuncturist works out of milton as its close to where I live, I phoned the one attached to mount sinai but the first time they didnt call me back and the 2nd time they left a message saying he was only in the office on thursdays, and I was thinking how would that help my cycle. you need someone who is flexible so you can get in before and after the transfer. perhaps google acupunture for fertility toronto?


----------



## sarahincanada

Hopefulmom12 said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> I think it is great that you are going with what you really feel is right for you rather than getting pushed along. I have a lot of respect for you. Having twins is a lot of work and my friend (who had twins) had bedrest twice. Best to consider what is going to work for you. Plus you have lots of frosties that won't be too old in a year or two if you decide to go for number two.

thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs: how are you doing?


----------



## Equal

First iui went great! no pain at all! DHs count was 76 million and 95% molility...which the dr said is good! How is everyone else??
Dr. Goodrow also did my iui today


----------



## sarahincanada

Equal said:


> First iui went great! no pain at all! DHs count was 76 million and 95% molility...which the dr said is good! How is everyone else??
> Dr. Goodrow also did my iui today

thats a great count! good luck and FX'd. did you take a trigger and will you be testing??


----------



## Equal

I took my trigger yesterday actually. I not going to test until 12dpiui and every day after that lol


----------



## mamadreams

Fingers crossed for you Equal! Good luck with the second IUI tomorrow!


----------



## Springy

Equal said:


> First iui went great! no pain at all! DHs count was 76 million and 95% molility...which the dr said is good! How is everyone else??
> Dr. Goodrow also did my iui today

Great numbers! Good luck, just relax and try not to stress about sympts or lack there of during the 2 weeks :)


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hi Ladies, 
I've been a thread stalker for a while. I'm seeing Dr. Pyselman in Markham. I go tomorrow to have my sonohysterogram and hopefully find out when my first natural IUI will be scheduled for. I ovulate on my own, regular 28 day cycle - sometimes (rarely differs) if I ovulate late. I have a 12 day LP. I'm also using CBFM. Has anyone here had a sono and done IUI on the same cycle? I'm hopeful that the Dr will let me do IUI next week when I O. I'm CD 9 today.


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Springy said:


> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah
> 
> I think it is great that you are going with what you really feel is right for you rather than getting pushed along. I have a lot of respect for you. Having twins is a lot of work and my friend (who had twins) had bedrest twice. Best to consider what is going to work for you. Plus you have lots of frosties that won't be too old in a year or two if you decide to go for number two.
> 
> When is your first scan???? How was your vacation??????Click to expand...

Hey Springy

Vacation was awesome. I returned to a tonne of work but feeling very relaxed. Today is my first scan :happydance: I am a bit nervous. It is at 11am. Figures that the weather is ugly and I seem to have started a bit of a cold.

How were your holidays?


----------



## Equal

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I've been a thread stalker for a while. I'm seeing Dr. Pyselman in Markham. I go tomorrow to have my sonohysterogram and hopefully find out when my first natural IUI will be scheduled for. I ovulate on my own, regular 28 day cycle - sometimes (rarely differs) if I ovulate late. I have a 12 day LP. I'm also using CBFM. Has anyone here had a sono and done IUI on the same cycle? I'm hopeful that the Dr will let me do IUI next week when I O. I'm CD 9 today.

Weclome to the thread!! I did have a sono but not the iui right away and that was just my choice as I was going away however at isis it is possible, given that everything is clear!

Good luck!! let us know how it goes!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

sarahincanada said:


> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah
> 
> I think it is great that you are going with what you really feel is right for you rather than getting pushed along. I have a lot of respect for you. Having twins is a lot of work and my friend (who had twins) had bedrest twice. Best to consider what is going to work for you. Plus you have lots of frosties that won't be too old in a year or two if you decide to go for number two.
> 
> thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs: how are you doing?Click to expand...

I didn't realise we live so close. I am near Milton too! I am feeling good overall. Starting to have some nausea which I would be happy to miss and started to feel like I have a cold today. I am not sure how to deal with it "naturally" so I guess chicken soup and sleep will be on the weekend's agenda.

I go for my first scan today at 11am. I am feeling good, excited and nervous.


----------



## Equal

actualy im also pretty close! im in Brampton


----------



## Springy

Hopefulmom12 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sarah
> 
> I think it is great that you are going with what you really feel is right for you rather than getting pushed along. I have a lot of respect for you. Having twins is a lot of work and my friend (who had twins) had bedrest twice. Best to consider what is going to work for you. Plus you have lots of frosties that won't be too old in a year or two if you decide to go for number two.
> 
> thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs: how are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realise we live so close. I am near Milton too! I am feeling good overall. Starting to have some nausea which I would be happy to miss and started to feel like I have a cold today. I am not sure how to deal with it "naturally" so I guess chicken soup and sleep will be on the weekend's agenda.
> 
> I go for my first scan today at 11am. I am feeling good, excited and nervous.Click to expand...

You MUST update us after your scan!!!! Want to know how many beans there are!!!!! Good luck - and DRIVE safely .... took me 50 min to get from 427 and bloor to 401 and Miss Rd today!!! GRRRRR :growlmad:



Equal said:


> actualy im also pretty close! im in Brampton

I'm in Etobicoke and I work right by ISIS - I can almost see the building when I look out the window at work!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

How's everyone doing today?

I still have no update.... waiting for my unmedicated FET and getting pretty anxious. Have an apptmt with my RE on Tuesday to figure out when.... but I was told it should be a week or two....

I guess we're all pretty close then.... I live in Oakville!


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> How's everyone doing today?
> 
> I still have no update.... waiting for my unmedicated FET and getting pretty anxious. Have an apptmt with my RE on Tuesday to figure out when.... but I was told it should be a week or two....
> 
> I guess we're all pretty close then.... I live in Oakville!

Any idea when you will get to do the FET? 

We definitely all live relatively close - makes me feel good that I'm not alone in this!!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Nope, no idea other than the "week or two" estimate - I should have a better idea on Tuesday. I was actually secretly wishing it would be a little postponed though. I have a few really busy weeks coming up starting Feb 1, with my birthday, a few baby showers, and my niece's first birthday party.... worried about how that will affect my FET, since I'll be doing a lot of baking I won't be able to rest.....


----------



## Springy

I guess you could always wait till your next cycle if you wanted to ..... I'm just antsy to get started!


----------



## Dis3tnd

I think DH would strangle me if I suggested waiting a cycle cause of my worries! I'm really really anxious and eager to be pregnant, but I think DH is even more so. He was actually the one that pushed for us going to IVF so soon....


----------



## Springy

Wow .... not my DH. Some days I feel like I'm in IVF mode alone!!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

I think it was the chemical that did it for us.

We were fully comfortable doing iuis, thinking it would happen eventually - especially DH, he was so optimistic that we wouldn't need IVF. We were so happy with a positive at our chemical though that it changed so much for us. When I got the BFP I was at home from work that day, and I called DH crying, and he started crying too. He decided to leave work and rushed right home to hug me - it always makes me so sad thinking about how happy he was.

After the chemical, the thought of IVF was the only thing that got us past it....


----------



## sarahincanada

wow thats crazy we all live so close!

urghhh I hate this weather, took me 2 hours to get to downtown toronto this morning, I left at 6am and go to the clinic at 8:10, my ultrasound was booked for 8 but luckily they are easy going.

so my lining is 'perfect' so I start progesterone tomorrow then another ultrasound on monday and transfer probably thursday :happydance:

Hopefulmom12 hope your scan went well, will watch for your update.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> I think it was the chemical that did it for us.
> 
> We were fully comfortable doing iuis, thinking it would happen eventually - especially DH, he was so optimistic that we wouldn't need IVF. We were so happy with a positive at our chemical though that it changed so much for us. When I got the BFP I was at home from work that day, and I called DH crying, and he started crying too. He decided to leave work and rushed right home to hug me - it always makes me so sad thinking about how happy he was.
> 
> After the chemical, the thought of IVF was the only thing that got us past it....

it makes me very sad when I hear stories like that, quite a few people mention the joy then its just taken from them. my friend had a MC @ 6 weeks and that made her even more determind to get pregnant again...took her another year but she has a beautiful little girl and is now pregnant again...the 2nd time it happened straight away! Ive never had a bfp, the closest was with my first ivf when the trigger shot had faded and I started getting faint lines, hubby and I had a moment while we laughed and hugged, but I didnt get too excited as the lines were faint and I new I had to wait till the beta. hope you get your sticky bfp very soon :hugs:


----------



## Dis3tnd

sarahincanada said:


> wow thats crazy we all live so close!
> 
> urghhh I hate this weather, took me 2 hours to get to downtown toronto this morning, I left at 6am and go to the clinic at 8:10, my ultrasound was booked for 8 but luckily they are easy going.
> 
> so my lining is 'perfect' so I start progesterone tomorrow then another ultrasound on monday and transfer probably thursday :happydance:
> 
> Hopefulmom12 hope your scan went well, will watch for your update.


So happy your transfer is so close, we might actually be very close with our transfers! Fx'd that you get your BFP!!

What was your lining at?


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oh and are you doing a medicated or unmedicated FET?


----------



## Springy

I think my DH doesn't want to share too much of the frustrations with me as that then just adds more stress and pressure to me, or so he thinks .... little does he realize that by virtually saying nothing and not expressing any feelings to me he is making things worse!

I'm like Sarah - never had anything ever close to a BFP so I don't know what that is like to tell him or family or to even seen two lines .... there are days, and today happens to be one of them, where I feel it will never ever happen for me! 

Sorry that was my Debbie Downer moment for today ;)


----------



## Dis3tnd

Springy said:


> I think my DH doesn't want to share too much of the frustrations with me as that then just adds more stress and pressure to me, or so he thinks .... little does he realize that by virtually saying nothing and not expressing any feelings to me he is making things worse!
> 
> I'm like Sarah - never had anything ever close to a BFP so I don't know what that is like to tell him or family or to even seen two lines .... there are days, and today happens to be one of them, where I feel it will never ever happen for me!
> 
> Sorry that was my Debbie Downer moment for today ;)

It WILL happen for us all, we want it so bad so it has to right?? 

Sorry about DH not understanding where you need him to be - I can understand why that could be so frustrating. Have you discussed why he doesn't open up? Maybe he's just worried if he shows his anxiety you won't be able to express yours.... sometimes those awkward discussions have to happen. 

Also, we would have much rather have had a BFN I think. Some say its reassuring that we got a BFP, but to me it makes any potential future BFP even scarier. Not to mention the handling of the loss... I had to be stronger than DH as he was very broken, so that was difficult for me. Eventually it had to come out for me though, and so a few days later mine came out in anger at DH for being so sensitive, and then me grieving. I felt bad about being mad at him for being so sensitive, and we discussed it later that I didn't mean it, I just needed to be able to vent too. Often I can't express my sadness without anger coming out first.

We had told our parents because we were so happy, it was a mistake on our part but in the end happy they were there for the support. Both parents were very excited, but as mine already have 3 grandkids and DH's don't have any, they were obviously much more excited. They came over the same evening we called and brought dinner, eventhough it was a weeknight and they live 1.5 hours away.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd Im afraid I cant remember the thickness, 1. something, and it was 'triple' which is what they want at this stage. Trouble is everything was perfect in my fresh cycle too :dohh: You asked whether medicated or unmedicated, I am taking estrogen, progesterone and baby aspirin so I guess that would be medicated. I didnt know they did unmedicated FETS. this protocol surpresses my natural ovulation I think too.

spring, believe me I have days that I wonder if it will ever happen. I always thought if my IVF failed I would be crushed, but thankfully I have my frosties, otherwise Im not sure how I would feel. I think you will do great with IVF, you are young and healthy and I think it will just fix whatever is not happening with you. I hope I will be pregnant and following your ivf, but I might still be doing fets by then!

I told them today I was only transferring 1, it lowers my odds but I really want a singleton so have to be patient. I keep saying to myself that I WILL get pregnant from one of the 8, I just have to find a good one.


----------



## sarahincanada

oh forgot to mention my hubby is like yours springy....he is very involved and will come to every apt with me, but he never talks about it much unless Im blabbering on. He once said he didnt want me to feel bad as if its my fault, so I think a lot of them are silent but doesnt mean they dont care. I just get annoyed as he will spend hours researching a new car or a new phone but he has never once googled about FETS or anything IVF related.


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd - does your family know about your FET? My family will know when we're going through IVF but we are opting not to tell friends when we are cycling. Obliviously one of my best friends will know as she is a coworker and will see I am off work but beyond that the rest will not know when we are doing it. They all know it is happening at some point soon but we aren't saying dates b/c I don't want the constant examining and asking "what's going on?"

Sarah - you have a FANTASTIC attitude going into the FETs and recognize that it may take a few months to get which is very realistic and then you wont have all sorts of pressure and such on your shoulders for it. I have a good feeling about your first one though :)

Is this workday almost done?!?!?!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Sarah - so excited to hear that you are progressing well. FX'd for this cycle for you.

My scan went well. Turns out I have two sacks - one is 6wks and one day with a good heartbeat and the other is five weeks without a heartbeat.

The frustrating part is that now I am to go and deal with my family doctor. No idea if the second one stopped growing or is behind. The nurse said it could be either. Not helpful. I feel a bit adrift after all the monitoring and handholding.

So I called my family doctor and booked in for Friday and will whine my way into another scan. I can't wait six weeks to find out if I have twins or not. Not to mention that I need to find an OBG.

I am like Sarah and Springy I had never had a BPF before this. I have to say I am just excited that I had eggs, they fertilized and that I had two implant even if only one makes it. I know it sounds corny but I am focussing on the positive as best I can. This journey is draining enough.


----------



## Springy

Hopefulmom12 said:


> Sarah - so excited to hear that you are progressing well. FX'd for this cycle for you.
> 
> My scan went well. Turns out I have two sacks - one is 6wks and one day with a good heartbeat and the other is five weeks without a heartbeat.
> 
> The frustrating part is that now I am to go and deal with my family doctor. No idea if the second one stopped growing or is behind. The nurse said it could be either. Not helpful. I feel a bit adrift after all the monitoring and handholding.
> 
> So I called my family doctor and booked in for Friday and will whine my way into another scan. I can't wait six weeks to find out if I have twins or not. Not to mention that I need to find an OBG.
> 
> I am like Sarah and Springy I had never had a BPF before this. I have to say I am just excited that I had eggs, they fertilized and that I had two implant even if only one makes it. I know it sounds corny but I am focussing on the positive as best I can. This journey is draining enough.

I am going to focus on the positive for you ...

1) You have ONE beautiful healthy baby growing AND

2) POTENTIAL for twinkies

Do you know any local OBGYNs? If not you can search for doctors on the Ontario College of Physicians and Surgeons. I am also surprised that the clinic didn't refer you to one and sent you back to your family doctor for the next 6 weeks. 

Do you think you could get your family doctor to do an 8 or 9 week scan as opposed to waiting for a 12 week to see about the second baby?

:hugs: and let's focus on the


----------



## Dis3tnd

sarahincanada said:


> You asked whether medicated or unmedicated, I am taking estrogen, progesterone and baby aspirin so I guess that would be medicated. I didnt know they did unmedicated FETS. this protocol surpresses my natural ovulation I think too.

I guess what I meant was if they're supressing you with lupron or anything, as I see a lot of the US BnB members have with FETs. I haven't started anything yet, they said they'll start me on the estrogen, progesterone, prometrium, baby aspirin, and prednisone (steroid) about 5 days before transfer. Fx'd the first works for us both!!



sarahincanada said:


> oh forgot to mention my hubby is like yours springy....he is very involved and will come to every apt with me, but he never talks about it much unless Im blabbering on. He once said he didnt want me to feel bad as if its my fault, so I think a lot of them are silent but doesnt mean they dont care. I just get annoyed as he will spend hours researching a new car or a new phone but he has never once googled about FETS or anything IVF related.

My DH won't read about it or anything either though... whereas I google everything. I got mad at him about it once, until he explained that he'd rather just be positive. Also, he's a medical resident and has a lot of patients that are TTC, so I think he sees enough of it at work. He had a really hard time when the day I told him my hcg dropped and we are having a chemical, he had a patient come in who also just had a chemical... he found it very hard to keep his personal life aside to do his job. Don't know how he does it! He said before we had our chemical he's never had a patient with it, and only read about it... since then he's had 3 patients, and he thinks its God's way of telling us just how common it is so that we can get over it.



Springy said:


> Dis3tnd - does your family know about your FET? My family will know when we're going through IVF but we are opting not to tell friends when we are cycling. Obliviously one of my best friends will know as she is a coworker and will see I am off work but beyond that the rest will not know when we are doing it. They all know it is happening at some point soon but we aren't saying dates b/c I don't want the constant examining and asking "what's going on?"

Everyone in my family knows except my older brother and sister in law, just cause I fear my sister in law would blab to everyone, and there's no way my brother would keep it from her. No one in DH's family knows cause I'm scared of the advice that they'd offer to make me feel like its my fault. The only person I really talk to about it though and give details to is my sister - its good to have someone other than DH sometimes to talk to.



Hopefulmom12 said:


> I am like Sarah and Springy I had never had a BPF before this. I have to say I am just excited that I had eggs, they fertilized and that I had two implant even if only one makes it. I know it sounds corny but I am focussing on the positive as best I can. This journey is draining enough.

You have so much to be positive about, not corny at all! So happy for you! I was really excited at each stage with IVF too, the # eggs, # fertilize, # to blast details all made me so happy!


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Springy said:


> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - so excited to hear that you are progressing well. FX'd for this cycle for you.
> 
> My scan went well. Turns out I have two sacks - one is 6wks and one day with a good heartbeat and the other is five weeks without a heartbeat.
> 
> The frustrating part is that now I am to go and deal with my family doctor. No idea if the second one stopped growing or is behind. The nurse said it could be either. Not helpful. I feel a bit adrift after all the monitoring and handholding.
> 
> So I called my family doctor and booked in for Friday and will whine my way into another scan. I can't wait six weeks to find out if I have twins or not. Not to mention that I need to find an OBG.
> 
> I am like Sarah and Springy I had never had a BPF before this. I have to say I am just excited that I had eggs, they fertilized and that I had two implant even if only one makes it. I know it sounds corny but I am focussing on the positive as best I can. This journey is draining enough.
> 
> I am going to focus on the positive for you ...
> 
> 1) You have ONE beautiful healthy baby growing AND
> 
> 2) POTENTIAL for twinkies
> 
> Do you know any local OBGYNs? If not you can search for doctors on the Ontario College of Physicians and Surgeons. I am also surprised that the clinic didn't refer you to one and sent you back to your family doctor for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> Do you think you could get your family doctor to do an 8 or 9 week scan as opposed to waiting for a 12 week to see about the second baby?
> 
> :hugs: and let's focus on theClick to expand...

Hi Springy

I am quite sure that my family doctor will arrange for a scan for me. I already called and am booked for next Friday. I asked the receptionist twice if that was enough time and if my doctor would be able to arrange the scan and she said yet to both.

I don't know any OBGYN's but I have had two friends give me some names including one high risk one and one that specialises in twins.

Thanks for being positive with me! :hugs: It really is all good considering that I am over 40 (ugh) and started late. The only thing I would happily skip is the morning nausea that seems to have started and clings for a good chunk of the day if I don't eat soon enough. All part of the fantastic journey I guess.

Oh I called and cancelled my appointment with Dr Glass. I hope out there is a cancellation for you.


----------



## Equal

Hopefulmom12 said:


> Sarah - so excited to hear that you are progressing well. FX'd for this cycle for you.
> 
> My scan went well. Turns out I have two sacks - one is 6wks and one day with a good heartbeat and the other is five weeks without a heartbeat.
> 
> The frustrating part is that now I am to go and deal with my family doctor. No idea if the second one stopped growing or is behind. The nurse said it could be either. Not helpful. I feel a bit adrift after all the monitoring and handholding.
> 
> So I called my family doctor and booked in for Friday and will whine my way into another scan. I can't wait six weeks to find out if I have twins or not. Not to mention that I need to find an OBG.
> 
> I am like Sarah and Springy I had never had a BPF before this. I have to say I am just excited that I had eggs, they fertilized and that I had two implant even if only one makes it. I know it sounds corny but I am focussing on the positive as best I can. This journey is draining enough.

Im sorry you have to go through this...im hoping that you get some answers soon!

Congrats on your BFP!! Please keep us posted on what is going on


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> Sarah - you have a FANTASTIC attitude going into the FETs and recognize that it may take a few months to get which is very realistic and then you wont have all sorts of pressure and such on your shoulders for it. I have a good feeling about your first one though :)

thank you! I know if I had not had any frosties I wouldnt have been so positive, I dont know how people pay $11,000 and it doesnt work and thats it. we have to contact the government and demand they fund ivf! I was reading an article saying that them funding IVF and insisting on SET would cost the province less than the cost of all the multiples. When people are paying they want the best chances so implant 2, 3, 4 embryos, but if we had 3 covered we could do SETs and then if those dont work chose to pay. my clinic has a poster up with a website that is trying to get people together to persuade the government, I will have to write it down.

I saw post somewhere that kissylala I think her name was got her bfp, thats amazing, it took 5 iuis I think? she was so patient, do you know did she do anything special for the last one? we should get her in here talking with us as she would help the other iui girls.

thats nice you have a good feeling, Im very neutral about success and was the same with my fresh cycle. I suppose the less hopeful I feel the less crushed I am!! I do feel quite positive that one of the 8 will work though.


----------



## sarahincanada

Hopefulmom12 said:


> Sarah - so excited to hear that you are progressing well. FX'd for this cycle for you.
> 
> My scan went well. Turns out I have two sacks - one is 6wks and one day with a good heartbeat and the other is five weeks without a heartbeat.
> 
> The frustrating part is that now I am to go and deal with my family doctor. No idea if the second one stopped growing or is behind. The nurse said it could be either. Not helpful. I feel a bit adrift after all the monitoring and handholding.
> 
> So I called my family doctor and booked in for Friday and will whine my way into another scan. I can't wait six weeks to find out if I have twins or not. Not to mention that I need to find an OBG.
> 
> I am like Sarah and Springy I had never had a BPF before this. I have to say I am just excited that I had eggs, they fertilized and that I had two implant even if only one makes it. I know it sounds corny but I am focussing on the positive as best I can. This journey is draining enough.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
that is hard, but please do focus on the fact you have a heartbeat inside of you....thats so amazing. but that is annoying that you have to wait, I dont know how common it is to have one embryo one week behind or not? but I think @ 5 weeks they cant always detect a heartbeat. I hope you find out very soon 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hopefulmom12

sarahincanada said:


> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - so excited to hear that you are progressing well. FX'd for this cycle for you.
> 
> My scan went well. Turns out I have two sacks - one is 6wks and one day with a good heartbeat and the other is five weeks without a heartbeat.
> 
> The frustrating part is that now I am to go and deal with my family doctor. No idea if the second one stopped growing or is behind. The nurse said it could be either. Not helpful. I feel a bit adrift after all the monitoring and handholding.
> 
> So I called my family doctor and booked in for Friday and will whine my way into another scan. I can't wait six weeks to find out if I have twins or not. Not to mention that I need to find an OBG.
> 
> I am like Sarah and Springy I had never had a BPF before this. I have to say I am just excited that I had eggs, they fertilized and that I had two implant even if only one makes it. I know it sounds corny but I am focussing on the positive as best I can. This journey is draining enough.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> that is hard, but please do focus on the fact you have a heartbeat inside of you....thats so amazing. but that is annoying that you have to wait, I dont know how common it is to have one embryo one week behind or not? but I think @ 5 weeks they cant always detect a heartbeat. I hope you find out very soon
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Sarah - I am definately focussing on the heartbeat I have. At 5 weeks they cannot generally see a heartbeat but now I need to know if it is behind or stopped. Either way it is ok. One healthy baby will make me very happy and I have frosties for number 2. I have read that sometimes one that is behind catches up but I trust my body will do what is right.

How was your scan today


----------



## sarahincanada

Hopefulmom12 said:


> How was your scan today

it was great thanks for asking, my lining is perfect so starting progesterone tomorrow and back on monday for final ultrasound, if everything looks good transfer on thursday :cry:


----------



## Goldy

sarahincanada said:


> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> How was your scan today
> 
> it was great thanks for asking, my lining is perfect so starting progesterone tomorrow and back on monday for final ultrasound, if everything looks good transfer on thursday :cry:Click to expand...

Am happy for you Sarah, rooting for you. Atleast no injections for you this time around? That is my hope for my second if only I can produce enough healthy eggs for the sperm to attack and fertilize properly.

My appointment went well signed all documents and I guess got too excited that starting IVF on my next cycle. Will go in for ultrasound and blood work on cycle day 10 which is next week saturday and will be given my ivf schedule for February. Not too sure on why I will be monitored the month before my scheduled ivf. Am excited but scared at the same time.

Still confused even after the consult. Am not 100% knowledgable on what is going to happen. Taking a day at a time.

Sarah excited for you, admire your confidence on transferring 1... :happydance:


----------



## Goldy

sarahincanada said:


> oh forgot to mention my hubby is like yours springy....he is very involved and will come to every apt with me, but he never talks about it much unless Im blabbering on. He once said he didnt want me to feel bad as if its my fault, so I think a lot of them are silent but doesnt mean they dont care. I just get annoyed as he will spend hours researching a new car or a new phone but he has never once googled about FETS or anything IVF related.

Ladies thought I was the only one. Just yesterday was asking Dh the same question?? Always googling cars but never the procedures. His answer was that we have to trust the doctors as they have degrees in this field of expertise.. He says I should not expect him to research, when the docs studied years & years and are still researching.. He insists he cannot even begin to understand it even if he googled it endlessly!!(like me) I just had to let it go...


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefulmom12 said:
> 
> 
> How was your scan today
> 
> it was great thanks for asking, my lining is perfect so starting progesterone tomorrow and back on monday for final ultrasound, if everything looks good transfer on thursday :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Am happy for you Sarah, rooting for you. Atleast no injections for you this time around? That is my hope for my second if only I can produce enough healthy eggs for the sperm to attack and fertilize properly.
> 
> My appointment went well signed all documents and I guess got too excited that starting IVF on my next cycle. Will go in for ultrasound and blood work on cycle day 10 which is next week saturday and will be given my ivf schedule for February. Not too sure on why I will be monitored the month before my scheduled ivf. Am excited but scared at the same time.
> 
> Still confused even after the consult. Am not 100% knowledgable on what is going to happen. Taking a day at a time.
> 
> Sarah excited for you, admire your confidence on transferring 1... :happydance:Click to expand...

yes theres no injections on a FET, as theres no need to stimulate the ovaries and they give me estrogen and progesterone in pill form. its much calmer, although a little boring...at least with the fresh cycle you are doing something new every couple of days. thats very exciting that you have signed everything, it wont be long before you start. I was also very nervous but it wasnt bad at all, I promise you that :hugs:

and thats so funny our men are all the same!! perhaps they have it right and its good not to google, as you can get a lot of untruths doing that too and read about too many bad things.


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Rooting for you sarahincanada :).


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies - My CD#2 today and we're doing IUI this cycle. YAY!!

We have male fertility issues - count is on the low side. But otherwise, motility and morphology numbers are great scores. 

My Doctor wanted to do double insemination at $600.00Cdn but it's a bit of a stretch for us and we're just going with single insemination. I think that's still better than nothing, right? My Doctor is okay with it and so that's what we're doing. 

Fingers crossed. I'm nervous!


----------



## sarahincanada

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Ladies - My CD#2 today and we're doing IUI this cycle. YAY!!
> 
> We have male fertility issues - count is on the low side. But otherwise, motility and morphology numbers are great scores.
> 
> My Doctor wanted to do double insemination at $600.00Cdn but it's a bit of a stretch for us and we're just going with single insemination. I think that's still better than nothing, right? My Doctor is okay with it and so that's what we're doing.
> 
> Fingers crossed. I'm nervous!

my clinic only does single IUI inseminations as they say their data/studies showed that a double insemination was no more effective :thumbup:


----------



## Equal

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Ladies - My CD#2 today and we're doing IUI this cycle. YAY!!
> 
> We have male fertility issues - count is on the low side. But otherwise, motility and morphology numbers are great scores.
> 
> My Doctor wanted to do double insemination at $600.00Cdn but it's a bit of a stretch for us and we're just going with single insemination. I think that's still better than nothing, right? My Doctor is okay with it and so that's what we're doing.
> 
> Fingers crossed. I'm nervous!

Good Luck! Keep us posted on how your doing!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks Sarah! That's good to know!!! I am so anxious!! 

Equal, when you get your BFP on th 29th ... do let us know on here as well, please? 
Goodluck!!!


----------



## Equal

will for sure!! I tested out my trigger shot today...6 days post trigger so now im waiting to see if the second line comes back which will definitely be a positive!! I cant believe i still have 12 days left......i feel like ive been waiting forever already..


----------



## Springy

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Ladies - My CD#2 today and we're doing IUI this cycle. YAY!!
> 
> We have male fertility issues - count is on the low side. But otherwise, motility and morphology numbers are great scores.
> 
> My Doctor wanted to do double insemination at $600.00Cdn but it's a bit of a stretch for us and we're just going with single insemination. I think that's still better than nothing, right? My Doctor is okay with it and so that's what we're doing.
> 
> Fingers crossed. I'm nervous!

Hi MrsCompass - nothing wrong with a single insemination but make sure you INSIST that it is done 36 hours post trigger shot administration! I have read that a well timed single insemination is more effective than a double insemination. Keep us updated with your cycle!


----------



## Springy

Equal said:


> will for sure!! I tested out my trigger shot today...6 days post trigger so now im waiting to see if the second line comes back which will definitely be a positive!! I cant believe i still have 12 days left......i feel like ive been waiting forever already..

Have my fingers and toes crossed you get your BFP on this IUI round!!!!


----------



## Springy

Sarah - are you all set for transfer this week????


----------



## sarahincanada

springy...yes! I am transfering a single blast on thursday! hope it survives the defrost! (although its not going to take I hope its just going to not survive so we can move onto another). I almost switched it to 2 at the last minute, but am sticking to 1, I can always do 2 next month if it doesnt work. ooooh not long till we are less than a month to your apt! I hope things move quickly once you see him.

Equal yay for the trigger being gone and FXd that another line fades in very soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Equal

im acutally starting to panic a little cause i really dont have any symptoms...and im on progestrone which should make me feel pregnant.....


----------



## Springy

Equal said:


> im acutally starting to panic a little cause i really dont have any symptoms...and im on progestrone which should make me feel pregnant.....

As I have said to many women on here my sister, who has two kids, and my best friend who has one and was pregnant with her second - had ZERO symptoms through their ENTIRE pregnancies. They said they only "knew" they were pregnant when the baby started to kick. So no symptoms is not an indicator of a BFN.

Additionally you are only what, 7dpo? That is way way to soon to feel anything so REMAIN positive!!!


----------



## Equal

thanks! I definitely needed to hear that :)


----------



## Hopefulmom12

Good luck on Thursday Sarah!!! FX'd for you.


----------



## Equal

do you ladies know how the dpiui works? do I count starting from my first iui or my second?


----------



## Springy

Equal said:


> do you ladies know how the dpiui works? do I count starting from my first iui or my second?

Hi Equal - I always counted from the first IUI as in theory you will ovulate 36 hours after trigger.

So let's say you went in on the Monday they said "looks good let's trigger" and they gave you the shot that morning you would in theory ovulate 36 hours later which would be sometime late on Tuesday. You have IUI Tues and Wed so 1 dpo I always went with the day of the second IUI.

So Wednesday = 1dpo or you do 1dpiui.

That's how I always did it when I was at ISIS and my AF was always consistent when on clomid to show up 14 or 15 days after that first day of IUI. With my injectable cycles .... that's a whole other story!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

yes I agree with springy, I would count the day after the first IUI.


----------



## Equal

sweet! Thanks ladies offiically 6dpiui


----------



## Springy

Equal said:


> sweet! Thanks ladies offiically 6dpiui

6dpiui and you could just be implanting, that's anywhere from 5 to 10 days so definitely would not be having any symptoms at all. Hang in there .... I know the tww is brutal!!!!


----------



## Springy

Sarah wishing you much luck and baby dust for tomorrow!!!!!:dust:


----------



## Equal

Hi Ladies,

Found this online and thought I would share

https://tlc.discovery.com/family/a-conception-story/casting.html


----------



## Equal

Good Luck Sarah!! Ill be thinking about you tomorrow! Let us know how it all goes!


----------



## Goldy

Springy said:


> Sarah wishing you much luck and baby dust for tomorrow!!!!!:dust:

You are in my prayers my dear. Take it easy today


----------



## mamadreams

Hey Sarah,

How did it go??


----------



## sarahincanada

im back and +1...at least for a few days!! the first blast they defrosted survived :happydance: and looked good, it was rated at 4BB. They are kinda dehydrated from the freezing and they said it was starting to expand. Im now in bed for a couple of days. Say a prayer for us!! I go for my beta test next saturday, will know the results on sunday, and if it hasnt worked I only have to wait 2 weeks to try again with another one (or two) of my 7 :happydance:

I asked them if a blast that survives the defrost and thaw means its a good one, and she said its a good sign, but I dont think thats always true as lots of FETS fail. I asked them if they are picky about what they freeze and they said very, and just as fussy when defrosting too and if anything doesnt look 100% they get a 2nd opinion and decide whether to defrost another. so that made me feel good.

the 4BB was actually the best grade of all 10 blasts (better than the 2 originally transferred) so I asked if that meant its likely to perform better than one of my 2BB or 3BC frosties. They said its just a visual grading at the time and seeing as they cant see inside its not always a good indicator. I suppose thats why someone with perfect blasts doesnt get pregnant and someone with badly graded at day 3 does, as all that matters is whats inside.

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;8-[

p.s Dr Liu did my transfer, I know couple of you have her as your FS


----------



## Goldy

Excited for you Sarah! atleast you got that amazing feedback on you FET Goodluck in your PUPO time. Wow Dr Liu did the transfer... My goodness are we sharing the same Dr too or was she the one available at the time?

How do you feel? Was the procedure painful. Did they recommend any diet after ET? How many days are you resting? Why would you go for BETA a week after? Are you going to test before you go? Am sorry for asking too many questions am just anxious too.

AFM am going for ultrasound & bloods tomorrow to start the monitoring prior to the procedure so excited to start but getting butterflies in my stomach too.


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> Excited for you Sarah! atleast you got that amazing feedback on you FET Goodluck in your PUPO time. Wow Dr Liu did the transfer... My goodness are we sharing the same Dr too or was she the one available at the time?
> 
> How do you feel? Was the procedure painful. Did they recommend any diet after ET? How many days are you resting? Why would you go for BETA a week after? Are you going to test before you go? Am sorry for asking too many questions am just anxious too.
> 
> AFM am going for ultrasound & bloods tomorrow to start the monitoring prior to the procedure so excited to start but getting butterflies in my stomach too.

hi!! dr greenblatt is my FS, but you dont always have them on transfer day, you get the doctor who is working that day. For my fresh cycle my day happened to be when dr greenblatt was working so I had her. yesterday was dr liu. they are all so lovely, dr garbedian I think her name is (she is one of the young resident doctors who I think is assisting the main doctors) did most of the actual work like putting up the spectulum and catheter in. I was nervous as dr greenblatt was completely painless, but it was the same yesterday too. I feel a warm pressure feeling as they put everything in, but no pain whatsoever. the worst is that you have to have a full bladder and I even had to pee a little bit before I went in as I was bursting and the thought of spreading my legs and having people touch me down there made me feel like I would pee on them! they ask for a full bladder so they can see the uterus on an ultrasound.

they dont recommend any diet but suggest to reduce caffeine. they dont even say bed rest but I am doing it anyway, going to spend 2 days in bed and then 2 days barely doing anything, then back to work. They always have you do a beta 14 days post ovulation, it was the same with my IUIs. they need to official beta results to be able to start you on another cycle if negative. as I transferred a day 5 blast the beta is 9 days later. I will be testing from about monday, as its a frozen cycle I didnt have a trigger shot so any lines will be from the blast. last cycle I got faint lines but my beta was a 6 so I dont read anything into the lines, its the 2 betas that are the best results.

any other questions please ask!! :kiss:


----------



## Springy

Hey Sarah - so glad to hear everything went well! 9 Days will fly by - much faster than 14 that's for sure!

What are you doing to keep yourself occupied while on bed rest? I'm planning to buy the first few seasons of "How I met Your Mother" to keep me entertained and laughing!


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> Hey Sarah - so glad to hear everything went well! 9 Days will fly by - much faster than 14 that's for sure!
> 
> What are you doing to keep yourself occupied while on bed rest? I'm planning to buy the first few seasons of "How I met Your Mother" to keep me entertained and laughing!

well im on here a lot :haha: yesterday i napped for a few hours then was just reading my trashy magazines (people etc) then a bit of trash tv (jersey shore).
today i have acupuncture at 1 then plan on continuing my mags. also i am self employed so I do check work email and reply to things. yesterday went quickly so hopefully today will too. I am hoping to go down to a buffalo hotel tomorrow to monday and do a little bit of shopping on sunday, just waiting to see how the weather is.

not long till your ticker is under a month, yay!!


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Sarah - so glad to hear everything went well! 9 Days will fly by - much faster than 14 that's for sure!
> 
> What are you doing to keep yourself occupied while on bed rest? I'm planning to buy the first few seasons of "How I met Your Mother" to keep me entertained and laughing!
> 
> well im on here a lot :haha: yesterday i napped for a few hours then was just reading my trashy magazines (people etc) then a bit of trash tv (jersey shore).
> today i have acupuncture at 1 then plan on continuing my mags. also i am self employed so I do check work email and reply to things. yesterday went quickly so hopefully today will too. I am hoping to go down to a buffalo hotel tomorrow to monday and do a little bit of shopping on sunday, just waiting to see how the weather is.
> 
> not long till your ticker is under a month, yay!!Click to expand...

33 days .... but who is counting?!?!?!? 

I did get in touch with someone who has had their consultation at Hannam and got an idea of what tests will need to be done etc. so it is looking I should be able to get everything done shortly after starting with them! Then PRAYING to get in to do the IVF with my March cycle .... this waiting is KILLING me!!!

Suppose to snow on Saturday, who knows how accurate that is though! After my lap I watched a LOT of tv and read a LOT of trashy magazines!!!!


----------



## Springy

Equal - how are things going??????


----------



## Goldy

sarahincanada said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Sarah - so glad to hear everything went well! 9 Days will fly by - much faster than 14 that's for sure!
> 
> What are you doing to keep yourself occupied while on bed rest? I'm planning to buy the first few seasons of "How I met Your Mother" to keep me entertained and laughing!
> 
> well im on here a lot :haha: yesterday i napped for a few hours then was just reading my trashy magazines (people etc) then a bit of trash tv (jersey shore).
> today i have acupuncture at 1 then plan on continuing my mags. also i am self employed so I do check work email and reply to things. yesterday went quickly so hopefully today will too. I am hoping to go down to a buffalo hotel tomorrow to monday and do a little bit of shopping on sunday, just waiting to see how the weather is.
> 
> not long till your ticker is under a month, yay!!Click to expand...

How are you doing Sarah?? Really hoping and praying for you. Any symptoms yet? I know you go for beta today, update us on feedback. 

Springy how far with the waiting, have been reading your journal though.

Have been for my ultra & bloods cd10, cd13 & today cd17 still no surge!! Am beginning to wonder if it's now menopause or what?? Advised to test for the next 3 days again. I feel let down by my body honestly!!

Equal what have you been upto?

Everyone so quiet.. was beginning to think that I had unsubscribed to the thread in error!!


----------



## Equal

Goldy said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Sarah - so glad to hear everything went well! 9 Days will fly by - much faster than 14 that's for sure!
> 
> What are you doing to keep yourself occupied while on bed rest? I'm planning to buy the first few seasons of "How I met Your Mother" to keep me entertained and laughing!
> 
> well im on here a lot :haha: yesterday i napped for a few hours then was just reading my trashy magazines (people etc) then a bit of trash tv (jersey shore).
> today i have acupuncture at 1 then plan on continuing my mags. also i am self employed so I do check work email and reply to things. yesterday went quickly so hopefully today will too. I am hoping to go down to a buffalo hotel tomorrow to monday and do a little bit of shopping on sunday, just waiting to see how the weather is.
> 
> not long till your ticker is under a month, yay!!Click to expand...
> 
> How are you doing Sarah?? Really hoping and praying for you. Any symptoms yet? I know you go for beta today, update us on feedback.
> 
> Springy how far with the waiting, have been reading your journal though.
> 
> Have been for my ultra & bloods cd10, cd13 & today cd17 still no surge!! Am beginning to wonder if it's now menopause or what?? Advised to test for the next 3 days again. I feel let down by my body honestly!!
> 
> Equal what have you been upto?
> 
> so quiet.. was beginning to think that I had unsubscribed to the thread in error!!Click to expand...

Ive just been trying to keep myself busy. I will be testing tomorrow....nothing really exciting...lol..


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> How are you doing Sarah?? Really hoping and praying for you. Any symptoms yet? I know you go for beta today, update us on feedback.
> !

hi goldy!! yes this thread keeps going lower in my subscribed threads as people dont reply and so I forget about it!!

Im feeling great, barely feel anything apart from daily I get a warm burning feeling in the exact place that my uterus is (I remember where the ultrasound wand was for my transfer). Its something Ive not had before so hoping its bubs snuggling in. I put my newest test in my spoiler. I will let you know the beta tomorrow!!

good luck everyone else :flower:


----------



## Goldy

sarahincanada said:


> Goldy said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing Sarah?? Really hoping and praying for you. Any symptoms yet? I know you go for beta today, update us on feedback.
> !
> 
> hi goldy!! yes this thread keeps going lower in my subscribed threads as people dont reply and so I forget about it!!
> 
> Im feeling great, barely feel anything apart from daily I get a warm burning feeling in the exact place that my uterus is (I remember where the ultrasound wand was for my transfer). Its something Ive not had before so hoping its bubs snuggling in. I put my newest test in my spoiler. I will let you know the beta tomorrow!!
> 
> good luck everyone else :flower:Click to expand...

Good for you, the spoiler looks great. It's getting darker and that's a good sign!:happydance:

Afm just received a phone call from mt senai and bloods indicated that was ovulating so advised to start estrace pills orally, 2 per day they say until cd1 when I call in to get the party started!!! Excited and scared too. But am going through it with all focus and prayer..

Good luck to all. Sarah update us when you get your beta. What have you been eating and drinking to help with implantation?:shrug:


----------



## Equal

BFN


----------



## Springy

Equal said:


> BFN

You may want to ask them if you could try doing one well timed 36 hour post trigger IUI. Apparently that is more successful than a poorly timed double insemination. I know a girl on here from a clinic in burlington pushed for that and got her BFP and it was her fourth and final IUI before she was moving onto IVF. Its worth asking :hugs::hugs: bfn is never easy to deal with so I'm thinking of you!!! Hang in there.


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldy said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing Sarah?? Really hoping and praying for you. Any symptoms yet? I know you go for beta today, update us on feedback.
> !
> 
> hi goldy!! yes this thread keeps going lower in my subscribed threads as people dont reply and so I forget about it!!
> 
> Im feeling great, barely feel anything apart from daily I get a warm burning feeling in the exact place that my uterus is (I remember where the ultrasound wand was for my transfer). Its something Ive not had before so hoping its bubs snuggling in. I put my newest test in my spoiler. I will let you know the beta tomorrow!!
> 
> good luck everyone else :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you, the spoiler looks great. It's getting darker and that's a good sign!:happydance:
> 
> Afm just received a phone call from mt senai and bloods indicated that was ovulating so advised to start estrace pills orally, 2 per day they say until cd1 when I call in to get the party started!!! Excited and scared too. But am going through it with all focus and prayer..
> 
> Good luck to all. Sarah update us when you get your beta. What have you been eating and drinking to help with implantation?:shrug:Click to expand...

Hi Goldy! my beta results are in my spoiler!
I didnt eat or drink anything special....cut my teas down to 2 per day (from 3-4) and I ate pineapple core for 4 days plus transfer as thata suppose to help implantation (just the core, its quite chewy!!). Ive been doing acupuncture and did it the day before transfer and day after, I think thats really worked for me. Good luck to you!!


Equal :hugs::hugs::hugs: I went through 3 IUIs so I know how you feel. Some people it takes a couple of goes :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Equal

Springy said:


> Equal said:
> 
> 
> BFN
> 
> You may want to ask them if you could try doing one well timed 36 hour post trigger IUI. Apparently that is more successful than a poorly timed double insemination. I know a girl on here from a clinic in burlington pushed for that and got her BFP and it was her fourth and final IUI before she was moving onto IVF. Its worth asking :hugs::hugs: bfn is never easy to deal with so I'm thinking of you!!! Hang in there.Click to expand...

Thanks...im going to speak with them next time I go in


----------



## mamadreams

Congrats Sarah!


----------



## Goldy

:happydance:Congrats Sarah, am happy for you... Enjoy the 9 months. How much pineapple core did you take??:happydance:


----------



## Goldy

Equal said:


> BFN

Not one single BFN is ever easy to deal with especially with all the efforts one would have put in getting a more positive outcome. 

Keep your eyes on the goal, don't let this BFN define your future decisions but let it strengthen you.:cry::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> :happydance:Congrats Sarah, am happy for you... Enjoy the 9 months. How much pineapple core did you take??:happydance:

I cut one core into 5 and had one piece a day...you are supposed to start day of transfer but I forgot and started next day. some people dont eat it but chew on it, I ate it all. it tastes like pineapple just a bit hard and chewy!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Everyone - I am doing IUI this week. I went in for my follicle monitoring today and found the following:
Right Side: 1.9 / 1.5 / 1.5 / 1.4
Left Side: 1.4

I go back tomorrow for more u/s and most likely, I will trigger tomorrow and we go in 36 hours for insemination. 

Do you think I will release all 4 or 3 eggs from the right side?


----------



## sarahincanada

its hard to know for sure, but you probably will as they are a good size. I had 4 follicles for one IUI and 3 for another. good luck!!!


----------



## Springy

Those are all really good sized follicles so you may end up releasing all of them. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Hi Everyone - I am doing IUI this week. I went in for my follicle monitoring today and found the following:
> Right Side: 1.9 / 1.5 / 1.5 / 1.4
> Left Side: 1.4
> 
> I go back tomorrow for more u/s and most likely, I will trigger tomorrow and we go in 36 hours for insemination.
> 
> Do you think I will release all 4 or 3 eggs from the right side?

Oh my so exciting for you...lets hope at least a couple release hehehe I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Springy

MKHewson said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone - I am doing IUI this week. I went in for my follicle monitoring today and found the following:
> Right Side: 1.9 / 1.5 / 1.5 / 1.4
> Left Side: 1.4
> 
> I go back tomorrow for more u/s and most likely, I will trigger tomorrow and we go in 36 hours for insemination.
> 
> Do you think I will release all 4 or 3 eggs from the right side?
> 
> Oh my so exciting for you...lets hope at least a couple release hehehe I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.Click to expand...

MK - I see you're a "TINSY BIT PREGNANT" that's AWESOME!!! Also makes me feel even more confident about my switch to Hannam and Dr. Redmond!!! :hugs:


----------



## MKHewson

Springy said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone - I am doing IUI this week. I went in for my follicle monitoring today and found the following:
> Right Side: 1.9 / 1.5 / 1.5 / 1.4
> Left Side: 1.4
> 
> I go back tomorrow for more u/s and most likely, I will trigger tomorrow and we go in 36 hours for insemination.
> 
> Do you think I will release all 4 or 3 eggs from the right side?
> 
> Oh my so exciting for you...lets hope at least a couple release hehehe I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.Click to expand...
> 
> MK - I see you're a "TINSY BIT PREGNANT" that's AWESOME!!! Also makes me feel even more confident about my switch to Hannam and Dr. Redmond!!! :hugs:Click to expand...


Yep hehe found out on 23rd, second beta test on 26th proved it. She was super excited about it, I go back on Feb 15 for a viability U/S. She is an amazing Dr, and will do what she can so you can achieve your goals.
I am cautiously optimistic...hehhehe


----------



## Goldy

Hey guys you've all been quite. Hope everyone is doing well. 

AFM started my Ivf cycle on Feb 12, Sunday. Am currently on menopar 300 and today went for ultrasound and bloods and advised I have 16 (0.5) on left ovary and 8 (0.5) and 2 (0.9) the right ovary.

Am starting ganirelix on Friday to stop the ovulation. Is it normal to have the small sized follicles on day 7 of the cycle. Hope I will not have ovarian hyperstimulation!

Hey Sarah how are you doing? Springy updates please, let's revive this dying thread!


----------



## Springy

Goldy said:


> Hey guys you've all been quite. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> AFM started my Ivf cycle on Feb 12, Sunday. Am currently on menopar 300 and today went for ultrasound and bloods and advised I have 16 (0.5) on left ovary and 8 (0.5) and 2 (0.9) the right ovary.
> 
> Am starting ganirelix on Friday to stop the ovulation. Is it normal to have the small sized follicles on day 7 of the cycle. Hope I will not have ovarian hyperstimulation!
> 
> Hey Sarah how are you doing? Springy updates please, let's revive this dying thread!

I'm good! Had my first appointment with Dr. Redmond at Hannam last week and we really liked her and loved the clinic! Did our baseline blood work and my husband did an extra sperm analysis / dna assay test. We have another appointment next week with the "ivf clinic" where I think I will get all of the other information about my cycle (i.e. drugs, protocol, timing etc). I can't wait to get this going!!!

I'm not sure about how many you should have on a given day maybe Sarah could help with that one .... How many did the clinic tell you that they "aim" for? I was told that they look for around 12 follicles for an IVF cycle.


----------



## Springy

MKHewson said:


> Yep hehe found out on 23rd, second beta test on 26th proved it. She was super excited about it, I go back on Feb 15 for a viability U/S. She is an amazing Dr, and will do what she can so you can achieve your goals.
> I am cautiously optimistic...hehhehe

How was your U/S this week???


----------



## MKHewson

Springy said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Yep hehe found out on 23rd, second beta test on 26th proved it. She was super excited about it, I go back on Feb 15 for a viability U/S. She is an amazing Dr, and will do what she can so you can achieve your goals.
> I am cautiously optimistic...hehhehe
> 
> How was your U/S this week???Click to expand...

Thanks for asking first of all, it was amazing, I am 7w 1d, HB was 132, it was wonderful DH was there to see that little flicker of light. She said statistically at this point I am pretty high on the successful pregnancy rate, So I am feeling so happy with that info. I am glad you enjoyed your first meeting with her, she is great, the clinic is amazing, pretty much your one stop shop. I am keeping everything crossed for you and IVF. Definitely keep me posted.


----------



## Care76

MKHewson said:


> Thanks for asking first of all, it was amazing, I am 7w 1d, HB was 132, it was wonderful DH was there to see that little flicker of light. She said statistically at this point I am pretty high on the successful pregnancy rate, So I am feeling so happy with that info. I am glad you enjoyed your first meeting with her, she is great, the clinic is amazing, pretty much your one stop shop. I am keeping everything crossed for you and IVF. Definitely keep me posted.

Congrats! That must have made you feel so relieved.


----------



## MKHewson

Care76 said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking first of all, it was amazing, I am 7w 1d, HB was 132, it was wonderful DH was there to see that little flicker of light. She said statistically at this point I am pretty high on the successful pregnancy rate, So I am feeling so happy with that info. I am glad you enjoyed your first meeting with her, she is great, the clinic is amazing, pretty much your one stop shop. I am keeping everything crossed for you and IVF. Definitely keep me posted.
> 
> Congrats! That must have made you feel so relieved.Click to expand...

It was like the weight of the world fell away, it seem like an eternity that she was scanning around before she turned the monitor:cloud9::cloud9: our way hehe. Amazing


----------



## Equal

Im currently in my TWW of my second round of iui....hoping to finally see a second line!


----------



## Goldy

MKHewson said:


> Care76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking first of all, it was amazing, I am 7w 1d, HB was 132, it was wonderful DH was there to see that little flicker of light. She said statistically at this point I am pretty high on the successful pregnancy rate, So I am feeling so happy with that info. I am glad you enjoyed your first meeting with her, she is great, the clinic is amazing, pretty much your one stop shop. I am keeping everything crossed for you and IVF. Definitely keep me posted.
> 
> Congrats! That must have made you feel so relieved.Click to expand...
> 
> It was like the weight of the world fell away, it seem like an eternity that she was scanning around before she turned the monitor:cloud9::cloud9: our way hehe. AmazingClick to expand...

Congrats enjoy the 9mths, so happy for you!!:happydance:


----------



## Goldy

Springy said:


> Goldy said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys you've all been quite. Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> AFM started my Ivf cycle on Feb 12, Sunday. Am currently on menopar 300 and today went for ultrasound and bloods and advised I have 16 (0.5) on left ovary and 8 (0.5) and 2 (0.9) the right ovary.
> 
> Am starting ganirelix on Friday to stop the ovulation. Is it normal to have the small sized follicles on day 7 of the cycle. Hope I will not have ovarian hyperstimulation!
> 
> Hey Sarah how are you doing? Springy updates please, let's revive this dying thread!
> 
> I'm good! Had my first appointment with Dr. Redmond at Hannam last week and we really liked her and loved the clinic! Did our baseline blood work and my husband did an extra sperm analysis / dna assay test. We have another
> appointment next week with the "ivf clinic"
> where I think I will get all of the other
> information about my cycle (i.e. drugs, protocol, timing etc). I can't wait to get this going!!!
> 
> I'm not sure about how many you should have on a given day maybe Sarah could help with that one .... How many did the clinic tell you that they "aim" for? I was told that they look for around 12 follicles for an IVF cycle.Click to expand...

Thanks springy, was advised it's normal from the nurses but would feel better from one of us. 

Happy to hear that your appointment went well, are you going to be on the protocol that requires BCP? I guess you will get me infor in your next appointmt. Rooting for you.

Sarah how is the sickness?? Has it started or you are lucky few who get to actually enjoy the 9 months.

Equal cheers to a new iui and showers of blessings being sent your way


----------



## Springy

Equal said:


> Im currently in my TWW of my second round of iui....hoping to finally see a second line!

GOOD LUCK!!!!!! All my fingers and toes crossed for you guys :) :dust:



Goldy said:


> Thanks springy, was advised it's normal from the nurses but would feel better from one of us.
> 
> Happy to hear that your appointment went well, are you going to be on the protocol that requires BCP? I guess you will get me infor in your next appointmt. Rooting for you.
> 
> Sarah how is the sickness?? Has it started or you are lucky few who get to actually enjoy the 9 months.
> 
> Equal cheers to a new iui and showers of blessings being sent your way

How often are you going in for monitoring now?

As for protocol, should know more of that after next Thursday ... I would like to avoid the pill if I can and just down regulate starting on CD21 but ultimately I will listen to what they suggest! 

HOw are you finding the stimming? Bloated and uncomfortable yet? Were you a long or a short protocol?


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> Sarah how is the sickness?? Has it started or you are lucky few who get to actually enjoy the 9 months.

actually its been TERRIBLE! I havent gone out of the house all week. I can barely work, all I want to do is lie down. its an all day feeling like you want to vomit, I never knew it could be this bad. I tried acupuncture, ginger, acupressure bands on wrists, nothing is helping. yesterday was the worst day so finally got some medication thats for morning sickness so safe for baby. I hate to take anything, but I cant function. It seems only a small % get it like I have, so dont worry!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah, I know it must suck to have the bad ms, but at least it helps you know baby is there!

My symptoms are very faint,and its stressing me out about baby! I get a queezy feeling in my stomach, but I go to the bathroom (TMI) and things feel better. Which is weird - aren't I supposed to be constipated now? I'm going more than ever!

I'm also not exhausted or fatigued at all....


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> Sarah, I know it must suck to have the bad ms, but at least it helps you know baby is there!
> 
> My symptoms are very faint,and its stressing me out about baby! I get a queezy feeling in my stomach, but I go to the bathroom (TMI) and things feel better. Which is weird - aren't I supposed to be constipated now? I'm going more than ever!
> 
> I'm also not exhausted or fatigued at all....

Dis3tnd - my girlfriend said she was definitely not constipated at all ... she had the same thing you're experiencing ;) I think every woman reacts differently!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Thanks Springy - its just so hard not to be freaked out about what's happening inside.... I wish we could be see-through....then I'd just have to get nakey and be able to reassure myself!


----------



## MKHewson

Dis3tnd said:


> Thanks Springy - its just so hard not to be freaked out about what's happening inside.... I wish we could be see-through....then I'd just have to get nakey and be able to reassure myself!

I have not had a lot of symptoms, I feel yucky and tired thats the major one. Boobs go from sore to not...peeing alot..lol. cramping every few days off and on


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> Thanks Springy - its just so hard not to be freaked out about what's happening inside.... I wish we could be see-through....then I'd just have to get nakey and be able to reassure myself!

When is your U/S?


----------



## Dis3tnd

When did all the symptoms really start for you? Im not peeing a lot yet, my boobs are big and heavy and just slightly queezy.... but I'm 5w2d


----------



## Dis3tnd

Springy said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Springy - its just so hard not to be freaked out about what's happening inside.... I wish we could be see-through....then I'd just have to get nakey and be able to reassure myself!
> 
> When is your U/S?Click to expand...

March 6th - when I'm 7w6d - sounds like ages from now!!


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Springy - its just so hard not to be freaked out about what's happening inside.... I wish we could be see-through....then I'd just have to get nakey and be able to reassure myself!
> 
> When is your U/S?Click to expand...
> 
> March 6th - when I'm 7w6d - sounds like ages from now!!Click to expand...

I am sure it does but it will be here before you know it! I have felt like next week has taken forever to come .... even though it has only been 2 weeks from my last appointment it felt like an eternity! Hoping the long weekend this weekend will help speed things along. Just want to get this IVF show on the road!


----------



## Care76

Dis3tnd, you are similar to myself. I wish I had ms just so I knew everything was on track. I know once it hits I will wish I didn't, but for now it would be a good sign. I do sometimes feel nauseous, but mainly if I don't eat. 

Sarah, when did ms start for you? I think you are a couple weeks ahead of me. 

Congrats to all the bfps here! Wow, January was a great month. Praying everybody has a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Congrats Care!

Springy - can't wait for you to start! You've been such a great cheerleader for all of us going through IVF, it'll be great to hear you getting started and getting your BFP (fx'd)!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Care76 said:


> Sarah, when did ms start for you? I think you are a couple weeks ahead of me.

my transfer was Jan 19 so yes Im a bit ahead of you. It started at 5 weeks, I was 6 weeks on Tuesday.


----------



## Goldy

sarahincanada said:


> Care76 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, when did ms start for you? I think you are a couple weeks ahead of me.
> 
> my transfer was Jan 19 so yes Im a bit ahead of you. It started at 5 weeks, I was 6 weeks on Tuesday.Click to expand...

Hey you all had my retrieval yesterday and they managed to get 28 eggs!! Will get feedback today on how many fertilized. Am scared but excited at the same time.

Retrieval was painful but today am at a better place. More relaxed. Not sure if transfer will be 3 day or 5 day depending on the quality of the embryos!

Just trying to relax and faithfully waiting on 
what's next. Happy for your Sarah and Care76, Springy rooting for you. I do lurk on your journal but am still excited for you.

Equal how are you doing? To all the other ttc ladies showers of blessings on this emotional journey.


----------



## Springy

Goldy said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care76 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, when did ms start for you? I think you are a couple weeks ahead of me.
> 
> my transfer was Jan 19 so yes Im a bit ahead of you. It started at 5 weeks, I was 6 weeks on Tuesday.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey you all had my retrieval yesterday and they managed to get 28 eggs!! Will get feedback today on how many fertilized. Am scared but excited at the same time.
> 
> Retrieval was painful but today am at a better place. More relaxed. Not sure if transfer will be 3 day or 5 day depending on the quality of the embryos!
> 
> Just trying to relax and faithfully waiting on
> what's next. Happy for your Sarah and Care76, Springy rooting for you. I do lurk on your journal but am still excited for you.
> 
> Equal how are you doing? To all the other ttc ladies showers of blessings on this emotional journey.Click to expand...

OHHHH!!! That is exciting!!! What meds were you on?? I was told yesterday that they only want 8 to 12 eggs!!! SO 28 is VERY high .... I wonder the difference in wanting so many vs so few .... I do feel SUPER comfortable with Hannam and really really like Dr. Redmond.

As you can see from my siggy I will be on a short protocol and they are using the same dose of GONAL F that ISIS used. Because she looked at my report from ISIS from that month and was shocked I wasn't given the option to convert to IVF with the number of follicles I had brewing!

I am now just waiting for AF to show up then I can start my cycle with stimulation starting either March 16th or April 5th. Hannam works on a very strict "schedule" as opposed to just starting whenever people's cycles line up ... it is all controlled and scheduled based on the BCP.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Springy, so exciting you have such a great idea of when you will start! Its great that you are being able to jump right in!!!

Any idea why they only want 8-12? I guess its the difference between PCOS and non PCOS. I think 8-12 is a wonderful result for non-PCOSers, but if a PCOSer has 8-12, would prob be a concern... they usually produce in the 20s...


----------



## Care76

At my clinic they didn't want as many eggs as i see a lot of women getting. They said they didn't want to over-stimulate and it is quality they want not quantity. But I know a lot of doctors have different ways of thinking, so everyone is different.

Good luck ladies, it is so exciting!


----------



## Springy

Care76 said:


> At my clinic they didn't want as many eggs as i see a lot of women getting. They said they didn't want to over-stimulate and it is quality they want not quantity. But I know a lot of doctors have different ways of thinking, so everyone is different.
> 
> Good luck ladies, it is so exciting!

That's how Hannam is too :) PHEW just not my clinic!


----------



## mamadreams

Congrats on all the BFP's everyone.

It's been awhile since I've posted here. My second IUI was successful and I am now 4 weeks and 2 days along!

My first beta at 15days post IUI was 247 and the second one today at 17 days post IUI was over 700 so it looks like my little one is happy in there. My first ultrasound is March 22.

Care -I totally know how you feel about wanting a symptom that you are pregnant! The only things I've experienced so far are needing to get up to pee during the night and needing to eat right when I wake up. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Springy

mamadreams said:


> Congrats on all the BFP's everyone.
> 
> It's been awhile since I've posted here. My second IUI was successful and I am now 4 weeks and 2 days along!
> 
> My first beta at 15days post IUI was 247 and the second one today at 17 days post IUI was over 700 so it looks like my little one is happy in there. My first ultrasound is March 22.
> 
> Care -I totally know how you feel about wanting a symptom that you are pregnant! The only things I've experienced so far are needing to get up to pee during the night and needing to eat right when I wake up.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

YAY! Congratulations!!!! :happydance: Happy & Healthy 9 months.


----------



## Goldy

Springy said:


> Goldy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care76 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, when did ms start for you? I think you are a couple weeks ahead of me.
> 
> my transfer was Jan 19 so yes Im a bit ahead of you. It started at 5 weeks, I was 6 weeks on Tuesday.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey you all had my retrieval yesterday and they managed to get 28 eggs!! Will get feedback today on how many fertilized. Am scared but excited at the same time.
> 
> Retrieval was painful but today am at a better place. More relaxed. Not sure if transfer will be 3 day or
> 5 day depending on the quality of the embryos.
> Just trying to relax and faithfully waiting on
> what's next. Happy for your Sarah and Care76, Springy rooting for you. I do lurk on your journal but am still excited for you.Equal how are you doing? To all the other ttc ladies showers of blessings on this emotional journey.Click to expand...
> 
> OHHHH!!! That is exciting!!! What meds were you on?? I was told yesterday that they only
> want 8 to 12 eggs!!! SO 28 is VERY high .... I wonder the difference in wanting so many vs so few .... I do feel SUPER comfortable with Hannam and really really like Dr. Redmond.
> 
> As you can see from my siggy I will be on a short protocol and they are using the same dose of GONAL F that ISIS used. Because she looked at my report from ISIS from that
> month and was shocked I wasn't given the option to
> convert to IVF with the number of follicles I had brewing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now just waiting for AF to show up then I can start my cycle with stimulation starting
> either March 16th or April 5th. Hannam works on a very strict "schedule" as opposed to just starting whenever people's cycles line up ... it is all controlled and scheduled based on the BCP.Click to expand...

Hey everyone how are you all doing? Hoping that you all relaxed for this ttc journey to work!! (it's the most unrealistic thing I have ever said!!)

Anyhow just updating out of the 28 eggs, 16 fertilized and am going for the 5 day transfer on tuesday :happydance: 
and scared at the same time.

Springy i was on the Antagonist protocol on menapor Estrace, ganirelix. 

Equal and Sarah how are you doing? Everyone else on here all the best. Am just waiting for the phone call to be given the time to check in. Am hoping to put in two and will relax the whole day!! Good luck to all:baby:


----------



## Goldy

mamadreams said:


> Congrats on all the BFP's everyone.
> 
> It's been awhile since I've posted here. My second IUI was successful and I am now 4 weeks and 2 days along!
> 
> My first beta at 15days post IUI was 247 and the second one today at 17 days post IUI was over 700 so it looks like my little one is happy in there. My first ultrasound is March 22.
> 
> Care -I totally know how you feel about wanting a symptom that you are pregnant! The only things I've experienced so far are needing to get up to pee during the night and needing to eat right when I wake up.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Congrats mamadreams and all the BFP recipients!!


----------



## Springy

Goldy how are you feeling?


----------



## Goldy

Hey springy,

Am not well, extremely as if Af cramps but more excrutiating and hardly slept last night. Lower back behaving like it's on fire. Boobs just feel heavy but not 
painful. 

Planning to cheat and test day before beta or morning of beta... So will update.Not hopeful now with the Af cramps and lower back pain feel like it's over.

How are you doing?


----------



## Springy

Goldy said:


> Hey springy,
> 
> Am not well, extremely as if Af cramps but more excrutiating and hardly slept last night. Lower back behaving like it's on fire. Boobs just feel heavy but not
> painful.
> 
> Planning to cheat and test day before beta or morning of beta... So will update.Not hopeful now with the Af cramps and lower back pain feel like it's over.
> 
> How are you doing?

Goldy don't loose hope, early pregnancy symptoms are sometimes exactly like AF symptoms. My two best friends swore they were out, one even downed a full bottle of wine, only to find out 2 days later she was pregnant. Hang in there, I'll keep everything crossed for you :)

AFM I am on BCP right now for 4 weeks then off for a week and I start my stim meds on April 5th so kind of in a holding pattern at the moment .....


----------



## Goldy

Thanks for the encouraging words Springy. Today I feel better though lower back is still on and off painful. Have decided to do my test tomorrow morning before Betas. Somehow anxious now. 

By the way the one who drank the bottle of wine... Was it before betas or what

Congrats on starting BCP, didn't think that you needed to be on them for 4 weeks. Actually thought if they say short protocol it meant you are doing everything in half the time and half the meds... Silly me for being so primitive. Atleast you have started the process. All the best.


----------



## Springy

Goldy said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words Springy. Today I feel better though lower back is still on and off painful. Have decided to do my test tomorrow morning before Betas. Somehow anxious now.
> 
> By the way the one who drank the bottle of wine... Was it before betas or what
> 
> Congrats on starting BCP, didn't think that you needed to be on them for 4 weeks. Actually thought if they say short protocol it meant you are doing everything in half the time and half the meds... Silly me for being so primitive. Atleast you have started the process. All the best.

It was before her beta as she was positive her period was coming ... then two days later her period hadn't come so she tested at home and it was positive and went in for a beta and it was positive. Now has a beautiful daughter who is almost a year old :)


----------



## Goldy

Ladies.....So I tested and its the BIGGEST & FATTEST OF NEGATIVES not even a hint of faint positive!!! now waiting for the dreadful phone call tomorrow, as I had gone for betas this morning at 9dp5dt


----------



## Dis3tnd

I'm sorry to hear Goldy! It could still be early if it was a late implanter and not enough to show on an HPT, but if not, at least you have your frosties! A lot of times the FETs are more successful since your body is not coping with all the meds. So sorry and good luck!


----------



## Springy

Goldy said:


> Ladies.....So I tested and its the BIGGEST & FATTEST OF NEGATIVES not even a hint of faint positive!!! now waiting for the dreadful phone call tomorrow, as I had gone for betas this morning at 9dp5dt

Hang in there Goldy! Even if this doesn't work out you have frosties and Sarahincanada is a perfect example at Mt Sinai of how well they do FETs should you need that :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> Ladies.....So I tested and its the BIGGEST & FATTEST OF NEGATIVES not even a hint of faint positive!!! now waiting for the dreadful phone call tomorrow, as I had gone for betas this morning at 9dp5dt

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I hope that the test was wrong, but if it isnt Im a perfect example of it happening when its supposed to happen. the FET was so much easier and so please try and keep some hope up that it WILL happen for you.

sorry I havent been on here much, had a very traumatic accident with my dogs fighting and actually lost the tip of my finger, nail and all. its been very painful and I hate medical stuff so very hard for me. they dont completely close the wound but prefer to have it heal slowly on its own so Ive had to go for dressings every other day. but I had a midwife apt today and heard bubs heartbeat so I feel much better, as I wasnt sure if he/she would survive the trauma. Ive only been taking tylenol as didnt want to take the percocet so its be so bloody painful. springy you are like me with medical things so you can only imagine me having my finger chopped off and having to go to emergency, all while pregnant. I cant believe its happened to me :cry: but as longs as bubs is ok I will get through it


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> Goldy said:
> 
> 
> Ladies.....So I tested and its the BIGGEST & FATTEST OF NEGATIVES not even a hint of faint positive!!! now waiting for the dreadful phone call tomorrow, as I had gone for betas this morning at 9dp5dt
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I hope that the test was wrong, but if it isnt Im a perfect example of it happening when its supposed to happen. the FET was so much easier and so please try and keep some hope up that it WILL happen for you.
> 
> sorry I havent been on here much, had a very traumatic accident with my dogs fighting and actually lost the tip of my finger, nail and all. its been very painful and I hate medical stuff so very hard for me. they dont completely close the wound but prefer to have it heal slowly on its own so Ive had to go for dressings every other day. but I had a midwife apt today and heard bubs heartbeat so I feel much better, as I wasnt sure if he/she would survive the trauma. Ive only been taking tylenol as didnt want to take the percocet so its be so bloody painful. springy you are like me with medical things so you can only imagine me having my finger chopped off and having to go to emergency, all while pregnant. I cant believe its happened to me :cry: but as longs as bubs is ok I will get through itClick to expand...

OH MY GOD Sarah!!! I'm glad you're ok and that the bubs is ok!!!!! 

How did you like the midwife? Are you thinking of delivering at home or in hospital with the midwife?


----------



## Goldy

Thanks ladies for the support.
Sarah so sorry about the accident. For pain just Tylenol??? My goodness that my have hurt. Like you say as long as all is well with baby then nothing else matters. 

AFM The feeling of starting over kills me. Have definately not given up. Off to frosties next month. Have not heard anything from the betas as yet, but I know in my heart and body that it did not work.

Springy, looking at frosties as of next month when doc approves. Not as hopeful as this first round though. I will have to discuss how FET or maybe my uterus just not letting my embryos implant??

Dis3tnd -thanks for reminding me of the frosties, honestly when one feels defeated you just feel like a loser and you don't focus on the positives.


----------



## Goldy

sarahincanada said:


> Goldy said:
> 
> 
> Ladies.....So I tested and its the BIGGEST & FATTEST OF NEGATIVES not even a hint of faint positive!!! now waiting for the dreadful phone call tomorrow, as I had gone for betas this morning at 9dp5dt
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I hope that the test was wrong, but if it isnt Im a perfect example of it happening when its supposed to happen. the FET was so much easier and so please try and keep some hope up that it WILL happen for you.
> 
> sorry I havent been on here much, had a very traumatic accident with my dogs fighting and actually lost the tip of my finger, nail and all. its been very painful and I hate medical stuff so very hard for me. they dont completely close the wound but prefer to have it heal slowly on its own so Ive had to go for dressings every other day. but I had a midwife apt today and heard bubs heartbeat so I feel much better, as I wasnt sure if he/she would survive the trauma. Ive only been taking tylenol as didnt want to take the percocet so its be so bloody painful. springy you are like me with medical things so you can only imagine me having my finger chopped off and having to go to emergency, all while pregnant. I cant believe its happened to me :cry: but as longs as bubs is ok I will get through itClick to expand...

As for FET Sarah what additional costs did you have at transfer or thaw?


----------



## Dis3tnd

sarahincanada said:


> Goldy said:
> 
> 
> Ladies.....So I tested and its the BIGGEST & FATTEST OF NEGATIVES not even a hint of faint positive!!! now waiting for the dreadful phone call tomorrow, as I had gone for betas this morning at 9dp5dt
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I hope that the test was wrong, but if it isnt Im a perfect example of it happening when its supposed to happen. the FET was so much easier and so please try and keep some hope up that it WILL happen for you.
> 
> sorry I havent been on here much, had a very traumatic accident with my dogs fighting and actually lost the tip of my finger, nail and all. its been very painful and I hate medical stuff so very hard for me. they dont completely close the wound but prefer to have it heal slowly on its own so Ive had to go for dressings every other day. but I had a midwife apt today and heard bubs heartbeat so I feel much better, as I wasnt sure if he/she would survive the trauma. Ive only been taking tylenol as didnt want to take the percocet so its be so bloody painful. springy you are like me with medical things so you can only imagine me having my finger chopped off and having to go to emergency, all while pregnant. I cant believe its happened to me :cry: but as longs as bubs is ok I will get through itClick to expand...


OOh Sarah, I've been wondering where you were! I'm so sorry to hear about your accident, and hope it heals well. So happy baby is doing well. How far along are you now, in the 9week mark I think? Congrats!


----------



## sarahincanada

hi ladies!

Dis3tnd Im 10 weeks today....if I go by the dates I got on my 7 week ultrasound. I just booked my next ultrasound march 19 when Im 11w3 days...its part of the genetic screening package and so you can do after 11 weeks, dont need to wait till 12 weeks. I cant wait, hope bub is measuring well and looks more than the last blob.

springy I decided to go with a midwife instead of an obstretritian or whatever they are called as I like the personal attention from a midwife. I will still be delivering at the local hospital and she will deliver, but if theres any complications during pregnancy or birth they have to refer me and then I get both carers. I like the midwife thing as they come to your home for a few weeks after birth, help with breastfeeding etc. I dont like how doctor visits are often so rushed and theres no home care. do you know what you will do? my doctor is still in toronto so she didnt really know any people where I live, otherwise I might have gone with her recommendation for a doctor. I really liked the midwife, kinda a big sister feel, and really like the others I met at the office. they were so shocked about my finger and were so sweet. I had the stiches out today and cried the whole time, I wish I could be high on percocet but have to think of bub. So when you you start stims? cant wait.

goldy the FET cost $1200 for the defrost and transfer. plus the cost of progesterone and estrogen for 10 weeks (just stopping them now). Believe me I know the feeling of having to start all over again is horrible, but please know the FETS are so easy, and you are very lucky to even have frosties as most people on here dont get any. Dont immediately think you have a problem....my 2 fresh didnt implant and my 1 FET did....who knows why. could be because the fresh cycle is traumatic on your body, but I like to think that the 2 they put in were not viable blasts but this one was. The grading is simply a visual thing, they cant see inside. 

my FS said she couldntt guarantee but fully expected me to get pregnant from one of my 10 blasts. And #3 worked and I have 7 still frozen. I think it will work for you. The only things I did differently for my FET was start acupuncture (highly recommend as it warms the uterus and brings blood flow) and baby aspirin (prescribed by FS). also mount sinai said I had to have a month off after my fresh cycle and fet, to allow my ovaries etc to calm down.


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> I was told yesterday that they only want 8 to 12 eggs!!! SO 28 is VERY high .... I wonder the difference in wanting so many vs so few .... I do feel SUPER comfortable with Hannam and really really like Dr. Redmond.

springy my FS said 10 is the ideal amount of eggs to retrieve, and that the focus is on quality vs quantity so thats not unusual at all. but they were very happy with my 20, and it turned out quality was good seeing as I got 10 blasts, same for Goldy. I think they must see people getting 20-40 eggs and then only ending up with 1 or 2 blasts, where the people getting 10-20 seem to have higher quality.


----------



## Goldy

sarahincanada said:


> hi ladies!
> 
> Dis3tnd Im 10 weeks today....if I go by the dates I got on my 7 week ultrasound. I just booked my next ultrasound march 19 when Im 11w3 days...its part of the genetic screening package and so you can do after 11 weeks, dont need to wait till 12 weeks. I cant wait, hope bub is measuring well and looks more than the last blob.
> 
> springy I decided to go with a midwife instead of an obstretritian or whatever they are called as I like the personal attention from a midwife. I will still be delivering at the local hospital and she will deliver, but if theres any complications during pregnancy or birth they have to refer me and then I get both carers. I like the midwife thing as they come to your home for a few weeks after birth, help with breastfeeding etc. I dont like how doctor visits are often so rushed and theres no home care. do you know what you will do? my doctor is still in toronto so she didnt really know any people where I live, otherwise I might have gone with her recommendation for a doctor. I really liked the midwife, kinda a big sister feel, and really like the others I met at the office. they were so shocked about my finger and were so sweet. I had the stiches out today and cried the whole time, I wish I could be high on percocet but have to think of bub. So when you you start stims? cant wait.
> 
> goldy the FET cost $1200 for the defrost and transfer. plus the cost of progesterone and estrogen for 10 weeks (just stopping them now). Believe me I know the feeling of having to start all over again is horrible, but please know the FETS are so easy, and you are very lucky to even have frosties as most people on here dont get any. Dont immediately think you have a problem....my 2 fresh didnt implant and my 1 FET did....who knows why. could be because the fresh cycle is traumatic on your body, but I like to think that the 2 they put in were not viable blasts but this one was. The grading is simply a visual thing, they cant see inside.
> 
> my FS said she couldntt guarantee but fully expected me to get pregnant from one of my 10 blasts. And #3 worked and I have 7 still frozen. I think it will work for you. The only things I did differently for my FET was start acupuncture (highly recommend as it warms the uterus and brings blood flow) and baby aspirin (prescribed by FS). also mount sinai said I had to have a month off after my fresh cycle and fet, to allow my ovaries etc to calm down.

Thanks Sarah just got a call and will start again in April after my next cycle.


----------



## sarahincanada

big :hugs::hugs::hugs: goldy
Im sorry it didnt work first time. I had a few sad days but in the end I preferred it just not happening than bad embryos implanting and m/cing later. when I got my bfp with my FET I was so scared but so far so good, they say its the strong ones that survive the freeze and dethaw so hopefully thats true. I hope you have success with FETs, Im so sure you will. will be here cheering you on in april :hugs:


----------



## Care76

Goldy, I am so sorry (((HUGS))) I am glad to hear you have a plan B in place. I wish you the best of luck for your April FET! 

Sarah, wow. I am sorry you had to go through that. At least you and bubs are doing ok now (besides the pain of the finger, ouch). Are your dogs ok?

I am having a midwife as well. Not too sure how my OB will react when he finds out. I was told by my GP that he was the only doctor who could take me because of my history, but yet the midwives had no problem. My midwife (Susan) said if something comes up, I will have to be transferred back to him. I always wanted a home birth and possibly a water birth, but I think I will have to either be at the hospital or at the birthing centre which is only a few minutes from the hospital. 

Sarah, so you get to have your midwife along with your OB if something turns out high risk? I was told I only get my midwife back if the doctor thinks I am low risk again (if something actually comes up, praying it doesn't). :(


----------



## sarahincanada

care it sounded to me that if something is high risk I have to be transferred for the medical care to the doctor, but I still get to use the services of my midwife, they dont just abandon me. I really want her services of support, especially after the birth which you just dont get with a doctor (midwives do home visits). perhaps each city is different and some places the midwives have to give up all care?

my dogs are ok thanks for asking, the older dog was attacked by our younger too, and $4000 vet bill later she is healing. it was bad though and I was so worried for her. I was begging the ambulance people and cop to make sure she gets to a vet asap, but they were more concerned about me, but the cop called the humane society who took her. cant believe it happened to me, let alone when pregnant.:wacko:


----------



## Goldy

sarahincanada said:


> big :hugs::hugs::hugs: goldy
> Im sorry it didnt work first time. I had a few sad days but in the end I preferred it just not happening than bad embryos implanting and m/cing later. when I got my bfp with my FET I was so scared but so far so good, they say its the strong ones that survive the freeze and dethaw so hopefully thats true. I hope you have success with FETs, Im so sure you will. will be here cheering you on in april :hugs:

Thanks Sarah... needed time to:cry: but now am back on my two feet and had appointment with doc and she wanted us to go ahead after AF was done but I wanted to rest my body so definately on for FET april. So starting acupunture this Friday and going to be once a week until i get the:baby:

Hope you are healing well.


----------



## Springy

Goldy said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> big :hugs::hugs::hugs: goldy
> Im sorry it didnt work first time. I had a few sad days but in the end I preferred it just not happening than bad embryos implanting and m/cing later. when I got my bfp with my FET I was so scared but so far so good, they say its the strong ones that survive the freeze and dethaw so hopefully thats true. I hope you have success with FETs, Im so sure you will. will be here cheering you on in april :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Sarah... needed time to:cry: but now am back on my two feet and had appointment with doc and she wanted us to go ahead after AF was done but I wanted to rest my body so definately on for FET april. So starting acupunture this Friday and going to be once a week until i get the:baby:
> 
> Hope you are healing well.Click to expand...

Glad to hear you're doing better now Goldy! I'm doing my fresh cycle IVF in April so we can buddy up! Right now they are projecting my ER to be around the 18th with a transfer on the 23rd.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Springy! That's so exciting that you're time is coming up so soon!! So happy for you and am sure this will be it for you!

Goldy - glad you're doing better and all geared for FET. An FET cycle seems so boring as you don't do much, but hopefully it will be just as rewarding as it has been for so many of us for you!!


----------



## Care76

Goldy and Springy, I am glad you have your plans thought out! The spring is a perfect time to get a bfp!


----------



## Goldy

Hey Springy offcourse we can buddy up.. Really looking forward to starting something.

Dis3tnd.. I know of the uneventful FET but I prefer that to the injections, definately not keen on too much action but like you rightfully say 'i hope it give me my bubba!!

Care76 if all goes well will be dressing up the big belly with all the bright spring dresses and tops... Gosh I cannot wait

So ladies...Sarah, Care and Dis3tnd have you started shopping or what.. If not for the bubba/s then atleast for you!! Summer is almost here am sure you are feeling the tightness of you waistlines !!


----------



## sarahincanada

no, I wont buy things for a while, probably only when Im well into 2nd tri. Im not feeling much bigger, I feel the lower part of my stomach seems a little harder but its not noticable in clothes. Im 5'10 and my mum says we dont get huge bumps as theres more room :haha:

im feeling sad today as now there been 2 people Ive been following who's IVF failed, then someone in the assisted folder had their 11 week scan and no HB (after seeing it previous scans), then someone else doing IVF for a 2nd time just found out they got no embryos. Why does it have to be so hard for people who want it so much :cry:

I have my scan on monday (@ 11w3d) and praying bub is still with me.


----------



## Care76

Goldy, I have not started shopping yet! I definitely need pants. I mean I needed them during and after the ivf, I put 5 inches on my waist! I am so bloated it is crazy. I do have some insanely large ovaries with lots of apple sized cysts and together it is like I have a couple xlarge cantaloupes in my abdomen, so that could add to the bloating/swelling as well. 

I am scared to go shopping though. I feel like I shouldn't buy anything for a long, long time. I don't know when i will feel more confident. I want to, I want to so bad. I am just scared of loosing bubs. I think my first purchase will be a doppler. 

Sarah, I was told that if I need to be transferred to my OB then I will loose my midwives unless I get transferred back to them. Maybe if you pay out of pocket? I will have to ask about that.


----------



## Care76

Sarah, we must have posted near the same time so I missed yours. 

I know. I hate seeing failed IVFs and even worse the dreaded no heartbeat at U/S. It seems like we have to wait so long to get here, why does it have to end so badly? It just isn't fair. Then of course, reading about my poor fiends loosing their pregnancies freaks the he!! out of me. I guess it is selfish because my heart breaks for them but then I think "oh no, what if that happens to me?". 

I had a scan yesterday and bubs was doing great (180 bpm HB!), but I won't have another until 20 weeks! That is why I think I need a doppler. I can't go that long without hearing the HB. I know my midwife will do one, but I only see her once a month.


----------



## Dis3tnd

I feel the same as you Sarah and Care....

I haven't done any shopping, too scared to even buy my doppler. I started to order and then I backed off. Then I come on today to see more sad stories. Its so scary - especially ILuvBabies, who had already seen and heard the heartbeat.... her story has me in pieces today.

I have my next ultrasound on Monday. We were going to go SUV shopping this weekend, as I saw a few online... but now I'm scared to do even that. I'm scared to be happy. I hope my baby is still doing ok, at my 7+6 scan baby was 1 day behind with a hb of 166.... now I'm soo terrified for my 9+5 scan - especially since I had an asthma attack in between...


----------



## sarahincanada

all we can do is try to think positive, but its hard. the risks of MC after hearing the heartbeat are quite low, Im in a higher risk being 39 though. 

I havent had a scan since 7 weeks but at 10 weeks heard a strong HB on a doppler at midwife apt.....people on here have said to me if you hear it on a doppler then its a strong HB as that technology is not as sophisticated as ultrasounds. ILuvBabies had posted she heard the heartbeat a week ago on a doppler, but on one of her posts said yesterday the baby was measuring 2 weeks behind, so is it possible she heard something else?

the doppler thing Im in 2 minds about, hubby doesnt want me to get one and says to just hear it on my midwife apts. If I get through the next 2 weeks till 2nd tri I think I will be ok without one but Im considering it.

Dis3tnd my scan is on monday too, hope its a good day for both of us. I will be 11w3d. only a couple more weeks of 1st tri for me, hope I make it.

care you have to wait from 8 weeks to 20 weeks?? Im doing the integrated screening so do scan and bloods around 11-12 weeks. If I said no to the screening I suppose I would have to wait till 20 weeks as well.


----------



## Dis3tnd

I know - try to stay positive. Its hard for both, DH and I. Me, because I read online about everything that can happen, and DH because he's a medical resident on an ob-gyn rotation, and seeing horrible things. He's always so sad.

A few days ago he came home, very sad. He said he had a lady today that had the same due date as us (Oct 17), and she had no heartbeat at her 8 week scan, so he had to do the D&C. He said it took everything in his power not to cry while attending to her.

He had another one who lost the baby at 9 weeks after having seen the heartbeat at 7 weeks. At that time the heartbeat was not very strong, 110, so it could have gone either way.

Then yesterday he was sad and angry and confused. There was a lady who came for a check up after an elected abortion done at 15 weeks! How can anyone do that so late in term? Apparently her husband made her. 

He's seeing good things too, but the bad stays since we want this so bad and are trying so hard.

The only reason I chose to do the screening was so that I wouldn't lose my 12 week scan - I wouldn't be able to wait all the way to the 20 week. Hoping I make it there though. Hoping we all make it to term.


----------



## Care76

Wow, I am so sorry for your husband. I couldn't imagine doing a D&C on somebody with the same DD as myself. 

Sarah, I think ILuv said in one of her posts that they determined it wasn't the baby's HB so they were waiting for the scan. I post on 3 IVF threads, so I am not sure which one it was. I am so sad for her.


----------



## sarahincanada

omg Dis3tnd I dont know how he does that job! I suppose he is going to see that 5% who get the problems as thats his job, the happy healthy people dont come to see him.

care thanks, I didnt know that. Ive only seen some of her posts and so was confused. Hearing a doppler HB and then a week later nothing seemed so shocking.


----------



## sarahincanada

so ended up renting a home doppler today (all the bad news on here this week got to me), hubby just got home so tried it (Im 11 weeks today). first time couldnt hear anything so googled and someone said they lay with their legs off the bed so I tried that and heard it :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: what a sound :cry: so feeling more confident going into mondays scan, it sounds strong so hope all measurements are good [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
Dis3tnd good luck for monday :kiss:


----------



## Care76

Awww, that's great Sarah! So you are exactly 2 weeks ahead of me. :)

They are pretty cheap in the US compared to here, so next time I go down I am going to order it to my dad's. My mom is there now, but I was too chicken to order it before my second scan.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Thats great Sarah - Im anxious for mine!

Can you tell me where you rented your home doppler from?


----------



## Dis3tnd

Back from ultrasound - what a wonderful experience! Bubs is measuring right on track, 9w5d, and heartbeat of 174. It was amazing seeing him/her flipping around and kicking its little legs and waving its little hands! Crazy how much they change in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> Back from ultrasound - what a wonderful experience! Bubs is measuring right on track, 9w5d, and heartbeat of 174. It was amazing seeing him/her flipping around and kicking its little legs and waving its little hands! Crazy how much they change in 2 weeks!!!

That is great news Dis3tnd!!!!!!

All of you ladies with your BFPs give me such inspiration for my cycle in a few weeks :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi everyone!! just got back from the scan, everything looks good and heartbeat good :cloud9: she wasnt _that_ friendly, its just an imaging place in town that the midwife sends you too. She said the HB was normal 'in the 150's', all other measurements etc get sent back to the midwife. The sheet said 1.2mm Nuchal Translucency and 50mm/5cm Crown to Rump.

I also went for blood after as part of the integrate screening, those results wont come back till after I do the 2nd round at 16 weeks.

heres the pic! it looked better on screen and we could see a lil hand by its face, but this photo isnt that great. hey you should all share your 12 week scan photos!! Im actually only 11 weeks 3 days judging by my last measurement, or she said 11 weeks 1 day judging by the transfer date.

So just a couple weeks until Im officially in 2nd tri!! 

will put my ultrasound photo in my spoiler. Dis3tnd glad yours went well too! I rented from 
https://www.sweetpeasoundwaves.com/
its $50 per month and they ship anywhere in gta.


----------



## Care76

Awww, that is awesome! You can see so much more by 11 weeks compared to 9. What a difference two weeks makes in the first tri.

Dis, great news! Yay, a good U/S day all around! 

Sarah, wow, $50 to rent! You can buy a Sonoline B at Clinic Guard and they are $88.99 Canadian with shipping and tax. They are around $50 in the US. This is where I think I will be ordering one from.


----------



## sarahincanada

Care76 said:


> Awww, that is awesome! You can see so much more by 11 weeks compared to 9. What a difference two weeks makes in the first tri.
> 
> Dis, great news! Yay, a good U/S day all around!
> 
> Sarah, wow, $50 to rent! You can buy a Sonoline B at Clinic Guard and they are $88.99 Canadian with shipping and tax. They are around $50 in the US. This is where I think I will be ordering one from.

the one I rented is the midwife quality that sell for about $500, I wasnt sure about the cheapy ones, especially hearing it so early. I am just renting one month so perhaps I will buy that one for later!!


----------



## Care76

Yeah, some are really crappy and you can't hear anything. But a lot of women here at BnB have bought the Sonoline B and say they can hear the HB at 8-9 weeks. that is why I wanted that brand, just the word of mouth.


----------



## Goldy

Springy said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> Back from ultrasound - what a wonderful experience! Bubs is measuring right on track, 9w5d, and heartbeat of 174. It was amazing seeing him/her flipping around and kicking its little legs and waving its little hands! Crazy how much they change in 2 weeks!!!
> 
> That is great news Dis3tnd!!!!!!
> 
> All of you ladies with your BFPs give me such inspiration for my cycle in a few weeks :hugs:Click to expand...

You are so right Springy. I get my strength and positive thoughts from the BFP & the great U/S. By the way thanks for the acupunture reference. It was calming and relaxing for me.

Sarah congrats.. Am happy for you, love the picture. When is the next u/s. Keep updating us all you ladies we really gain the confidence from these updates.

Dis3tnd congrats for sure every positive scan is a milestone..


----------



## Springy

Goldy said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> Back from ultrasound - what a wonderful experience! Bubs is measuring right on track, 9w5d, and heartbeat of 174. It was amazing seeing him/her flipping around and kicking its little legs and waving its little hands! Crazy how much they change in 2 weeks!!!
> 
> That is great news Dis3tnd!!!!!!
> 
> All of you ladies with your BFPs give me such inspiration for my cycle in a few weeks :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You are so right Springy. I get my strength and positive thoughts from the BFP & the great U/S. By the way thanks for the acupunture reference. It was calming and relaxing for me.
> 
> Sarah congrats.. Am happy for you, love the picture. When is the next u/s. Keep updating us all you ladies we really gain the confidence from these updates.
> 
> Dis3tnd congrats for sure every positive scan is a milestone..Click to expand...

Which place did you end up going to?


----------



## sarahincanada

goldy Im so excited to see your dates in your signature! Im so sure you will get pregnant on a FET, and the FET process is sooooo much easier. 
My next scan wont be till 20 weeks, but I see my midwife monthly and will hear the HB on the doppler.

Springy so excited for you too! :happydance:


----------



## Springy

Goldy and I have almost identical dates for transfers :)

Mine right now is tentatively set as the 23rd! My retrieval is projected to be the 18th. It will definitely be in and around those dates depending on my response to the meds.

How is the nausea Sarah? Any better now that you're almost in the second trimester?


----------



## sarahincanada

Im still taking diclectin, and I find when I forget one I still feel nauseous. I will probably stop taking them in my 13th week and see if I can get by without. Never new nausea could be so bad, I had to lay in bed most of time as I felt bad just moving!


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> Im still taking diclectin, and I find when I forget one I still feel nauseous. I will probably stop taking them in my 13th week and see if I can get by without. Never new nausea could be so bad, I had to lay in bed most of time as I felt bad just moving!

My early prediction .... you're having a little :pink:


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Im still taking diclectin, and I find when I forget one I still feel nauseous. I will probably stop taking them in my 13th week and see if I can get by without. Never new nausea could be so bad, I had to lay in bed most of time as I felt bad just moving!
> 
> My early prediction .... you're having a little :pink:Click to expand...

yes I have read bad nausea is usually a girl, plus its an october birth and me, my mum and MIL are all october babies so assuming a girl to join us! but Id love a little boy too, so you never know, a friend in the over 35 folder had terrible sickness and is having a boy.


----------



## Care76

Sarah, were you actually throwing up, or just super nauseous? I haven't thrown up (I have little bits in my mouth:sick: ), but I am super nauseous. Like you said, where you feel better laying down. I have been getting some times where I have a bit of a break, but not much.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Thanks for the info Sarah, found the $50 a month to pricey so I decided to order the sonoline b.... hope it works!

Goldy and Springy - Im so excited for you guys to start - you deserve your BFP so much for being soo patient! I'm sure it will happen.

Sarah - isn't diclectin a life saver? As soon as I hit 6 weeks I was throwing up all day long. Work was so difficult, kept having to run to the bathroom every 20 minutes and meetings were impossible. Started diclectin after a week of it. I still get my occasional nausea/ vomiting but its much less. I find its worse when I drive, so I always have a vomit bag in hand.... have used it many times during my commute!

Glad everyone is doing well - cant wait for our October pumpkins and New Years babies (goldy and springy!)


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd let me know how you like the sonoline? I am only going to rent for a month, after im in 2nd tri I will be fine just hearing the hb at my midwife. Diclectin works well, just took my last one so have to refill! I find it works great but I will still have one day per week I feel nauseous even though Ive taken it.

care you are right....its more a constant nausea feeling at the top of my throat, all day everyday. I dont throw up everyday as when it was really bad there was nothing much to come up as I was barely eating. Although I found when I forced myself to eat I would be ok, so its like the nausea feeling is a false feeling, and you have to ignore it and eat anyway. so weird, never had anything like it! usually you throw up and feel better after, but its constant. (not now Im on diclectin)


----------



## Dis3tnd

I will let you know! I ordered Monday and the tracking says that it should be there by the time I am home tonight! That was so quick and I used the standard shipping option. I used this website (https://www.fetaldoppler.net) since with shipping it came to be the cheapest.

Excited that it will be there tonight, although I prob won't get to try tonight since DH's friend is visiting from Ottawa and he does not know yet... maybe I'll sneak away and try, although I really want DH to be the first one to do it on me, he does it on so many patients so I know he knows how to do it!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

which model did you get?


----------



## Care76

Dis3tnd said:


> I will let you know! I ordered Monday and the tracking says that it should be there by the time I am home tonight! That was so quick and I used the standard shipping option. I used this website (https://www.fetaldoppler.net) since with shipping it came to be the cheapest.
> 
> Excited that it will be there tonight, although I prob won't get to try tonight since DH's friend is visiting from Ottawa and he does not know yet... maybe I'll sneak away and try, although I really want DH to be the first one to do it on me, he does it on so many patients so I know he knows how to do it!!!

Really?! I looked there but thought the shipping would take forever, that's why I didn't go that way (haven't ordered one yet anyway, wanted to talk to my midwife first). I wonder if there is duty added? 

Let us know how it works and which one you got! 

OMG, yesterday around 4pm my MS got so bad I couldn't stand up. Like that again today. When I stand up all the bile comes right up. I just lay here and rock myself, lol. I am so happy I work from home on days like this.


----------



## Care76

Ok, every time I am on BnB for the past few days I have to reload the page and get double posts sometimes. It only does it here...


----------



## Dis3tnd

I got the Sonoline B Ultrasound Fetal Doppler, LCD Display with Back Light and upgraded to the non-generic gel since I have sensitive skin. The website made it seem like shipping would take 4-5 days but I checked the tracking notification and it says its been delivered! :) I ordered it on Monday the 19th at 4:30pm, and got a notice at 6:30pm that they've shipped it. That's super speedy for $17.99 shipping. Don't think there was duty or it would have taken longer to ship I think, but will update in the morning.


----------



## Care76

Awesome! I have had bad experiences getting things here from US, so now I think everything will cost double. 

Did you do the UPS shipping to Canada?


----------



## Dis3tnd

I know what you mean about shipping to Canada, I've been burned with taxes and duties and long wait times plenty. Although since I found this wonderful service: https://www.usaddressinc.com/ it has changed my world! I can get the great US deals, with often the free US shipping, and just drive an hour to Buffalo to pick it up. I recently bought my niece her first birthday gift using this service - buying it from a Canadian site would have cost me $250, buying from US and shipping to Canada would have cost me $200 plus any possible duties, buying from US and shipping to US and paying for this postal service cost me $80!!!! 

I was contemplating using that service for this, but with the bad nausea I was worried about the drive - always seems worse in the car.

And yes - I used UPS to Canada :)


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> https://www.usaddressinc.com/

wow thanks for that, Ive bookmarked it as Ive wanted to do that. I often go to buffalo for xmas shopping, stay 2 nights in a cheapy hotel so we can get the $800 allowance back and do my shopping. I was wondering about buying some of the pricier baby items from there like a stroller....the britax one I was looking at seems to be over $100 cheaper down there.


----------



## Dis3tnd

It will definitely be a useful service when we *fingers crossed* start our shopping!

I often do that too - priceline a hotel and stay overnight so I can bring back more. Also, gives us a chance to have a meal at the Olive Garden one day, and the Cheesecake Factory another :)


----------



## Care76

My family is in western NY (Orchard Park/Hamburg area), so I order and pick up when visiting all the time. But I haven't been able to visit since IVF because I can't sit in the car that long (I live north of Peterborough, so it is an almost 3 hour drive) with my ovaries the way they are. Hoping I can in a few weeks. 

I wish we could use the car seats from down there as they are about half price. :(


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> It will definitely be a useful service when we *fingers crossed* start our shopping!
> 
> I often do that too - priceline a hotel and stay overnight so I can bring back more. Also, gives us a chance to have a meal at the Olive Garden one day, and the Cheesecake Factory another :)

ha we love the cheesecake factory so much we tend to eat there both days!!

ahhhh I have fond memories as we went down there for me to rest after my transfer so it was were bub implanted!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Aww thats great you have that memory!

So I tried the doppler last night, and I thought it was bubs heartbeat but DH said it wasn't - he said thats where I have an artery so its just the sound of my blood swooshing. Perhaps since I'm chubby it will take longer for me to hear? I was very disappointed and started crying, not because I was worried but because I really wanted to hear it. Will try again tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oh yea, Sarah, come join us in this group:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...sted-conception-due-autumn-winter-2012-a.html


----------



## Care76

I am sorry you didn't hear the HB. :( I don't know if this would work, but some ladies have said that if they have a full bladder when trying it helps. Also, one lady said if she hung her legs off the bed it helped to hear the HB. 

My midwife wouldn't use the doppler because she said theirs states 12 weeks. :( I really wanted to hear it too.

ETA: If you hear your own artery, the heart rate would be the same as your own heart rate, right? So I guess that is how you would tell if it was yours or baby's.


----------



## Dis3tnd

I will try a full bladder when I get home today!


----------



## sarahincanada

Care76 said:


> I wish we could use the car seats from down there as they are about half price. :(

you cant use the car seats from the states? why is that I didnt know that



Dis3tnd said:


> Aww thats great you have that memory!
> 
> So I tried the doppler last night, and I thought it was bubs heartbeat but DH said it wasn't - he said thats where I have an artery so its just the sound of my blood swooshing. Perhaps since I'm chubby it will take longer for me to hear? I was very disappointed and started crying, not because I was worried but because I really wanted to hear it. Will try again tonight or tomorrow.

Dis3tnd dont worry, I didnt hear it first time either. If you hear a slower heartbeat just put your fingers on the pulse on your neck and if the beats matches its you. the baby is like a galloping sound and much faster than you. I find it only worked when I had a full bladder and I stretched my legs over the bed so my tummy is taut...try those things if you havent. I also found when I angled the probe it found it quicker. the heart is really small at this stage so you have get it right on the spot, even when I get it and move a tiny bit you can lose it.

this site has a sample of what the baby sounds like
https://www.sweetpeasoundwaves.com/
go to listen here


----------



## Care76

Yep, you can only use a car seat bought in Canada. I had no idea until a few months ago when I was checking my car seats for expiry dates. My sister gave me a car seat/carrier and C.A.S. even checked it and never said anything about it not being from Canada. Turns out when I looked up info on it (because it has a made date, but no expiry) it is illegal to use a car seat bought outside of Canada. Chances are nobody would know, but if you got into an accident and your little one was hurt, you might not get insurance if they check. I wouldn't want to take the risk. 

I really wanted a MaxiCosi travel system that was $299 in US instead of $399 here, but I guess I will have to pay the extra. I liked the colour better in the US too. Oh well.


----------



## Springy

Also I have a friend who told me that they hospital will check to see your car seat to make sure it hasn't expired .... I had all good intention of using my sisters as she stored it nicely for me but it has now expired so I will have to buy my own.

Sarah - you can buy other stuff there - strollers etc.


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks for the info! I looked it up and found this

https://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/roadsafety/safedrivers-childsafety-notices-2007c09-menu-353.htm

I was looking at the Britax travel system at a local baby store, I wonder if you could get the stroller, bassinette, seat etc from the US but just get the car seat/adapter in Canada? I think you can buy the items seperately. 

I found a lot of what we want in one store so they will probably give us a deal anyway.


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> thanks for the info! I looked it up and found this
> 
> https://www.tc.gc.ca/eng/roadsafety/safedrivers-childsafety-notices-2007c09-menu-353.htm
> 
> I was looking at the Britax travel system at a local baby store, I wonder if you could get the stroller, bassinette, seat etc from the US but just get the car seat/adapter in Canada? I think you can buy the items seperately.
> 
> I found a lot of what we want in one store so they will probably give us a deal anyway.

Sarah that is my plan - I want the Bugaboo Cameleon and I will go to the US to buy it and then just get the car seat adapter and car seat here in Canada. 

Now if I end up with twins I will have to start all my searches over as I will need a double stroller!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Gosh you guys are all so ahead knowing what you want! I have no idea what kind of stroller I want - its the hardest. Cribs etc I can go based on what looks nice, I just have no idea how to decide on a stroller.


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy ha you might!! you had talked about doing a SET like me, what are your thoughts right now? I suppose a lot is to do with how you respond. cant wait!!

Dis3tnd dont worry, this time last week I had no clue, but on the weekend for fun we went into this local baby store and the owner was there and spent an hour with us explaining things! He was so knowledgeable and also seemed on the ball. He recommended the Britax stoller as its car seats are known for excellent safety in the uk, and its very versatile in that you can purchase a bassinette to clip on, regular seat or car seat. Plus if you end up having a 2nd baby closeish in age you can add a 2nd seat or a skateboard thing for the older kid to stand on! little things I hadnt thought of, but at my age we will probably try another FET as soon as I stop breastfeeding and so should get a system that allows a 2nd seat.

I will look at other strollers but I know I want to buy the furniture there so I might get it all in one place for a discount. So I recommend just visit some stores, say you are clueless and let them educate you! personally I prefer the local store than the bigbox.


----------



## Springy

I have wanted a bugaboo stroller LONG before I even started TTC!

Sarah - we will be putting 2 back.


----------



## Care76

Sarah, yes as long as they are compatible you can buy everything but the car seat in the US if it works out cheaper. 

I only know what I want because I had a few strollers when fostering and I have used multiple strollers from my sisters and friends when watching their LO. I know exactly what I want and need. I do not want a bassinet separate from the stroller as I used it for Keenan while we were at beach, zoo, market (we like to be out for hours), and he was old enough that when he woke up he wanted to sit up. I wouldn't want to go all the way back to the car and take him out to change the seats. I had to do that with my sisters Peg Perego. I also need a cup holder and snack tray/cup for LO. 

Springy, if you are like me you probably started looking when you started ttc, lol. ETA, I just saw you started looking before ttc. I did a bit too. I actually wanted to buy a stroller that was on sale before we started. Good thing I didn't, it would be almost 14 years old!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd also wanted to mention the reason for the different options: when you take the baby home from hospital you need a car seat, so you want a stroller that can hold that. but they are not supposed to be in car seats too long due to the angles. as a newborn the regular stroller seat is too angled too, so the bassinette allows them to lie flat which is what newborns should be doing most of the time. the basinette you can stroll with, but then use it for baby to sleep in your room or when at peoples houses. you can get a rocking base to fit it on at home. thats what he taught me anyway!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

What store is this Sarah? Would love to have someone more knowledgeable than the babiesrus people!


----------



## Springy

Care I am exactly like you .... we started TTC in Nov 2009 and before we even got married in May 2009 I had already picked the stroller I wanted - I actually picked it probably before I even met my husband!!! 

Sarah - my sister has used the Britax car seats for her kids after they were out of their infant Graco one and has been VERY happy with them! 

I thought about the Britax infant car seat, however, it doesn't clip on the Bugaboo stroller so out went that idea ;)


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> I have wanted a bugaboo stroller LONG before I even started TTC!
> 
> Sarah - we will be putting 2 back.

I always like those too, I will have to go see them at a store. we've only been to one store so far!!

and yay for 2!!


----------



## Care76

Babies-R-Us staff are horrible! Unfortunately I don't think the one I want is sold anywhere else in Canada yet. I can get MaxiCosi car seats and strollers, but they are different. We don't even have BRU around me. We don't have much actually. 

Sarah, I think one of the Baby Joggers has the option for the second seat too. Has all the bassinet options as well. Bugaboo might too. Britax has a great car seat though. Most strollers have universal adapters that fit britax, maxicosi, peg perego, etc...


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> Care I am exactly like you .... we started TTC in Nov 2009 and before we even got married in May 2009 I had already picked the stroller I wanted - I actually picked it probably before I even met my husband!!!
> 
> Sarah - my sister has used the Britax car seats for her kids after they were out of their infant Graco one and has been VERY happy with them!
> 
> I thought about the Britax infant car seat, however, it doesn't clip on the Bugaboo stroller so out went that idea ;)

LOL just make sure the car seats that do clip on the bugaboo have good ratings! which car seats clip on it? I tend to always go for the hot fashionable things (Im a designer so naturally I like the nicer things) but for this I have to put aside those thoughts and choose safety first. I didnt love the look at the Britax bready as much as other strollers so will still research but he really convinced me its one of the safest car seats.

Dis3tnd Im in guelph and this store was in kitchener, so probably too far for you?


----------



## Springy

I'm looking at either the Peg Perego Prima Viaggo car seat or the Graco Snug Ride 35. My sister & friend used the Graco one and my best friend is using the Peg Perego one. Both have good reviews and were fine for their kids so should be fine if I'm blessed enough to get pregnant.


----------



## sarahincanada

springy where in the gta would you go to see a bugaboo? I would like to look at one.

seeing as Ive never had kids its hard for me to picture the scenerios. like for example how often would I be taking out the carseat and actually clipping it to the stroller? if they are not supposed to stay in them for long I cant see using that much. for the most part I will use the stroller to walk near my house, or perhaps the mall so then would be using the bassinette or regular seat when older. 

anyone with experience please chime in!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

My sister and sister-in-law both used the Eddie Bauer system I think - but their strollers look so big and bulky it scares me! I'd like something I can easily push around and not feel like I'm taking up everyone's space.

Kitchener would be kinda far I guess, I do go out there often as I went to school at U of Waterloo and lived in Kitchener, so still have a few friends out there. I guess I will look around for some independent baby shops...


----------



## Care76

Car seats in Canada go through a lot of testing (why they have to be bought here) and really, all are safe. But some are safer than others. The Safety 1st Air Protect are supposed to be extremely safe. There is a website that is all about Canadian car seat safety and they have links to the ratings and tests.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah, do you think baby would be okay in the bassinet at a mall? Maybe when really little, but from what I've seen with nieces and nephews is that they like to see what they can hear. So if they're laying in a bassinet at the mall, they'll probably get irritated and cry until you take him/her out so they can look around?


----------



## Springy

Sarah - I have never heard that they shouldn't stay in the car seats, now I'm not talking about leaving them there all day .... just while shopping at the mall, grocery shopping etc. Going for a walk I would say yes use the bassinet but getting some kids in and out of car seats is often a struggle so going into the mall its easier to leave them in the car seat and clip that into the stroller.

Sarah they are all over - I'll look for one in the GTA that is maybe in Mississauga / Oakville which shouldn't be too bad for you to get to from Guelph.


----------



## Care76

sarahincanada said:


> springy where in the gta would you go to see a bugaboo? I would like to look at one.
> 
> seeing as Ive never had kids its hard for me to picture the scenerios. like for example how often would I be taking out the carseat and actually clipping it to the stroller? if they are not supposed to stay in them for long I cant see using that much. for the most part I will use the stroller to walk near my house, or perhaps the mall so then would be using the bassinette or regular seat when older.
> 
> anyone with experience please chime in!!

Honestly I didn't use the car seat as often as the bassinet. With the stroller I mean. I used it for quick trips into the store (I also need a large area for storage), and sometimes I would just carry in the car seat and put it in a buggy. 

Something to check out while looking. Bring a diaper bag filled with things. Then see if you can hang it on the back without the stroller tipping over. If you think you will be doing lots of things like picnics, amusement parks, fairs, or activities where you might want to bring food and a cooler, it is nice to put that stuff in the basket and hang your bag on the stroller. If you just plan on using it for walking, it doesn't much matter. 

But just think about having an extra bassinet or one that attaches. If you walk from your home, it doesn't matter. and it it attaches/detaches you can keep baby in bassinet if sleeping when you get home. If you need to drive, you will have to wake them anyway (unless you use the car seat). But if you have to drive and you are on an outing and your baby wakes up (when baby is 6+ months) and wants to sit up, will it bother you to have to mess with attachments? Everybody is different and their needs will not be the same. Just think about what you will be doing and how you would like to change these things. Hope some of this can help some of you when looking (even if you are patiently waiting for your miracle!). I bought three strollers (actually four if you count ones given to me) strollers because I kept realizing these things after the fact!


----------



## Care76

Dis, the crying and wanting to look around is why I like a stroller where the bassinet can be changed while baby is still sitting/laying in it. 

Springy, I think baby is ok for an hour, but laying flat is the best for their spine. That is why if you take long car trips you should get them out to stretch.


----------



## Dis3tnd

I don't know, so confused!

I like the idea of the bassinet, but I can imagine myself getting overwhelmed with too many options. I feel like if I have the option of a bassinet and a car seat, I will feel like I have to have both with me at all times etc. But if I get just a car seat type I'll probably make do with that. I can see myself getting very stressed out (I feel stressed now) with all the attachments....


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> Sarah, do you think baby would be okay in the bassinet at a mall? Maybe when really little, but from what I've seen with nieces and nephews is that they like to see what they can hear. So if they're laying in a bassinet at the mall, they'll probably get irritated and cry until you take him/her out so they can look around?

yes really the basinette is only when they are newborns....they dont go into the regular seat for a couple of months I think, Care would know? so you kinda need the bassinette for the first few months if you plan on being out and about. the cat seat is really an odd angle for a young developing baby and Ive heard no more than an hour too.

so much to think about, so much Im clueless about!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> I don't know, so confused!
> 
> I like the idea of the bassinet, but I can imagine myself getting overwhelmed with too many options. I feel like if I have the option of a bassinet and a car seat, I will feel like I have to have both with me at all times etc. But if I get just a car seat type I'll probably make do with that. I can see myself getting very stressed out (I feel stressed now) with all the attachments....

believe me, when the guy in the store was showing us the britax and all the unclipping and clipping it seemed easy, but I did feel a bit overwhelmed. mainly as I now have a missing fingertip from my horrible accident and I hope by october its much less sore as I cant imagine lugging that stuff in and out of a car!! I will have to wait till hubby is home to leave the house!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Care76 said:


> I bought three strollers (actually four if you count ones given to me) strollers because I kept realizing these things after the fact!

this is exactly why Im trying to plan ahead, the guy at the store said so many people come back as they end up having children fairly close together and need to buy a whole new system. thats why I need one that has the 2 seat option...would save a lot of money getting a stroller with that option to begin with.

what age do they stay in a stroller for??


----------



## Care76

Dis, Sarah is right, you really need a bassinet. A lot of strollers turn into a bassinet (but not enough so you have to check). The Graco Quattro does. You just fold up the bottom and put the seat so it is reclining. It doesn't face you though. the i'coo pacific turns easily into a bassinet that you can face you or away (same with seat). And the First Years Wave stroller is the same. 

There are some great youtube reviews on strollers. I have looked at most, lol. 

I am looking into this set:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-iBU2DDrUU

I like some of the other Euro strollers, but only this one seems to have what I need. Lots of European strollers don't have enough storage for me and my family. But this one does. That is just me though, everybody else will have different needs.


----------



## Springy

The Uppa Baby Vista and the Peg Perego Skate System also come with bassinets.


----------



## Care76

sarahincanada said:


> what age do they stay in a stroller for??

It really depends on the child. Our foster children that were 1.5 years and 2.5 years never really used a stroller. We used a wagon with them and sometimes a stroller when I was out with the younger child (her older brother was in daycare during the day, so it was just us in the day). They liked to get in and out and I didn't have to worry too much with them. 

With my two boys, the baby was a newborn (4.5 weeks) and his brother was just 2. I used the double for the whole 2 years. Baby slept in stroller until he was over a year bassinet style and his brother could get in and out if I left his harness off. But our older son couldn't be in a wagon or left without the harness for long. He was extremely hyperactive and had no attention span when out so he would jump out and run off while I turned my head for even a second. So the situation was a bit different. I loved that stroller and it was super cheap. Cheap enough that if I need a double I know I can just get one of those and not worry about spending too much.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oh dear! Its crazy how expensive strollers are, but I guess they are also the most complicated purchase we will make for baby....


----------



## Dis3tnd

This store in Burlington and Milton looks like it has several stroller systems to look at and play with. I may have to pay them a visit!

https://www.snugglebugz.ca/


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> This store in Burlington and Milton looks like it has several stroller systems to look at and play with. I may have to pay them a visit!
> 
> https://www.snugglebugz.ca/

They definitely carry all of the top brands for car seats and strollers - looks to be a good place to compare all of them before making a decision :thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> This store in Burlington and Milton looks like it has several stroller systems to look at and play with. I may have to pay them a visit!
> 
> https://www.snugglebugz.ca/

very nice store but pretty expensive and Im not sure if would give many deals. but definitely good to go and look. Anyone else have any suggestions for good GTA stores?

theres a baby show in april near the airport that will have loads of stores exhibiting so try and go to it!
https://www.babytimeshows.ca/


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> The Uppa Baby Vista and the Peg Perego Skate System also come with bassinets.

I know someone with the uppa baby vista, hasnt given birth yet but got it as her sister likes it. will definitely look at that. thing is I havent told many people im pregnant, once I do I can ask their recommendations!

do you know if the bugaboo chameleon allows for a 2nd seat? I couldnt see it on the website when I did a quick check. oh its such a good looking stroller! the uppa baby looks quite nice too and that allows for a 2nd too.


----------



## Springy

Chameleon does not - the donkey does - that is Bugaboo's double stroller.

My friend LOVES her Uppa Baby Vista and it comes with the basinnet and also a stand for the bassinet for sleeping the infant in the house.

I may end up switching my choice to the Uppa Baby once my time comes ...

GOD this BETTER WORK FOR ME NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> Chameleon does not - the donkey does - that is Bugaboo's double stroller.
> 
> My friend LOVES her Uppa Baby Vista and it comes with the basinnet and also a stand for the bassinet for sleeping the infant in the house.
> 
> I may end up switching my choice to the Uppa Baby once my time comes ...
> 
> GOD this BETTER WORK FOR ME NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok will look up the donkey! oh thats good it comes with a stand. 

and yes, keeping everything crossed that it works for you! will be back stalking you on your thread when the action starts :happydance:


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oooh so excited for the baby show! I will definitely go!

Springy, this WILL work for you!!!!


----------



## Springy

sarahincanada said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Chameleon does not - the donkey does - that is Bugaboo's double stroller.
> 
> My friend LOVES her Uppa Baby Vista and it comes with the basinnet and also a stand for the bassinet for sleeping the infant in the house.
> 
> I may end up switching my choice to the Uppa Baby once my time comes ...
> 
> GOD this BETTER WORK FOR ME NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ok will look up the donkey! oh thats good it comes with a stand.
> 
> and yes, keeping everything crossed that it works for you! will be back stalking you on your thread when the action starts :happydance:Click to expand...

TWO weeks Sarah TWO weeks!!!!!!!! My transfer date is tentatively sent for 1 month and 1 day from today!


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> TWO weeks Sarah TWO weeks!!!!!!!! My transfer date is tentatively sent for 1 month and 1 day from today!

wow thats amazing! doesnt seem that long ago you were waiting for your consult. although Im sure its gone s-l-o-w for you just like 1st tri has for me!


----------



## Goldy

Springy said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Chameleon does not - the donkey does - that is Bugaboo's double stroller.
> 
> My friend LOVES her Uppa Baby Vista and it comes with the basinnet and also a stand for the bassinet for sleeping the infant in the house.
> 
> I may end up switching my choice to the Uppa Baby once my time comes ...
> 
> GOD this BETTER WORK FOR ME NEXT MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ok will look up the donkey! oh thats good it comes with a stand.
> 
> WO weeks Sarah TWO weeks!!!!!!!! My transfer date is tentatively sent for 1 month and 1 day from today!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our time is coming Springy...:happydance: I can't wait too. I ended with the Total Wellness Centre,midtown location by Roden
> place. *The experience was amazing. *I love milk but was disappointed to be told no milk, sugar, juice *but recommended plenty vegetables & whole wheats * I thought milk was good for ttc. Will follow their instructions as I just want my baby now honestly!!!!
> 
> Am happy you ladies are talking strollers and cars seats....I honestly have never looked in that direction.. I guess it frightens me..Click to expand...


----------



## Springy

Dairy products thicken your mucus that's why they probably told you to cut out / limit dairy. I was doing the same last year when I went to see the naturopath.

I think Total Wellness was the place that also operates out of LifeQuest. Once I start stimulating I am going to call them about setting up an appointment for retrieval and transfer times.


----------



## sarahincanada

I wonder why mucus would matter with IVF? I had a lot of dairy, sugar etc while doing my FET, and I never eat Veg :blush: Acupuncture I think really made the difference however (didnt do that on my fresh cycle).

Goldy and Springy, our Spring bfpers 
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;8-[8-[8-[8-[8-[


----------



## Goldy

hey Sarah so when you went for acupunture you did not follow the set diet they give you or what?. Having a hard time not having ice cream in this gorgeous weather and no juice just water is a killer honestly!! 

Springy are you also following the set diet or what?


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> hey Sarah so when you went for acupunture you did not follow the set diet they give you or what?. Having a hard time not having ice cream in this gorgeous weather and no juice just water is a killer honestly!!
> 
> Springy are you also following the set diet or what?

I wasnt given a diet with my acupuncture, I guess they feel the acupuncture alone does what its supposed to? or they just dont offer that service. I supposed they have their reasons, but theres a lot of bfps on here who had lots of dairy etc. so I dont think its a massive factor (unless they tested you and theres some specific reason for you doing it)


----------



## Care76

My acupuncturist told me to stop dieting. I wasn't really dieting, but I cut out refined sugars and processed foods due to allergies about 5 years ago, but then cut out carbs and most dairy last year. She told me to start eating dairy and carbs and said that when ttc or pregnant you should get a fully balanced diet with all food groups. 

I did only eat sprouted wheat bread instead of regular breads and I eat frozen yogourt instead of ice cream. But once pregnant white breads (rye actually) were the best for my tummy when sick.


----------



## Springy

Nope no specific diet at all ... I was doing weight watchers trying to loose weight but I actually stopped that last week as I felt like every week I went and weighed in and wasn't loosing I was beating myself up and it was adding more stress than I needed. I'm just going to try and eat a balanced diet now and try to limit my junk food intake ;) TRY is the key word in that sentence!!!

Ironically DH and I just went to Baskin Robbins!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

I think you should eat whatever you want when stimming, whatever makes you happy! Ive lost 10 pounds in 1st tri from the nausea so any comfort eating during stims was soon lost. just so excited for you both to get going!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

I didn't have any special diet given by my acupuncturist either. Actually, he did once tell me I needed more calcium because my tongue wasn't pink enough, but other than that just acupuncture. I really think it helped. I stopped going once I reached 8 weeks just cause I didn't want to roll out of bed early on Saturday morning anymore, and I felt that I had the benefit from him during stims and transfer etc...


----------



## sarahincanada

I went 2x a week right up to when my finger got injured so 7 weeks. I felt it would keep me calm for 1st trimester so I would have continued but perhaps gone down to 1x a week. I stopped one I was injured as was going for dressings 3x a week so no time!


----------



## sarahincanada

hey ladies forgot to mention I went to snugglebugz on the weekend! they have some nice stuff and a girl showed us the upperbaby vista ...oooohhh I love it!!! same great features as the britax but way nicer looking. The car seat that is their best seller with that stroller is the Peg one. Also looked at the bugaboo monkey (the double one, I think thats the name). its funny as when its a single it looks so wide, but the wheels arent actually any wider that the vista. I cant remember the name of the car seat that went with that, they only sold one. but it was $1100 compared to $799 I think it was for the vista. When looking at the vista a couple with a toddler said 'we used that and it was great' plus a few FB friends have mentioned it. Will look more seriously in a few months.


----------



## Springy

Sarah - interestingly enough I saw someone with the Britax stroller on the weekend and thought to myself - wow that looks like the Uppa Baby Vista! LOL the Peg car seat is the one that I want it can fit on most strollers with the adapters.

Happy shopping! I'm down to under 14 days :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

yay its gonna be here before you know it!! cant wait, Im sure you will do great. how exciting.

I think its the britax logo I hate :haha: Im a designer so always look at things like that :dohh: 

for my furniture I want to get the following
https://www.apindustries.com/en/baby/categories
go to contemporary and see 'element'

as we are not finding out going to do brown and green. will you find out?

cant wait till you are seriously looking for these things for your own bub (or bubs) :happydance:


----------



## Springy

I'm a label snob ... hence the bugaboo ;) Is that bad?!?! :haha:

I like the furniture!!!! We are undecided about finding out the gender ... if we have twins for sure we will find out, if it is just one then maybe not. But I am so type A and have waited and wanted this for what feels like forever I may want to find out so that I can plan accordingly!!!

We are doing pottery barn furniture - this one in espresso brown.

https://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/kendall-fixed-gate-crib/?pkey=bcribs


----------



## Dis3tnd

Thanks for the stroller update Sarah - I think I'm leaning towards the uppa baby as well! Also Sarah, your furniture choice is VERY similar to ours! Our whole house is very modern and clean lined, and so want the same for the baby room. We will find out the gender because I want to refer to baby by its name, rather than he/she, but our plan is brown and green as well. Since our entire upstairs is brown and green....

Love the pottery barn stuff Springy! Can't wait for you to get started!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd our house is very modern too! this is the bassinette I want, they have it at snugglebugz
https://www.montedesign.net/bassinet.html
it will go so well in our bedroom!! the stroller has a bassinette too that you can get a stand for, but I want this one too, Im sure I would use the 2.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oooh Sarah that bassinet is gorgeous - it would actually match my living room very well as its all black, white and red/green accents - it has an asian feel to it with shoji screens etc. Would so match!

I don't think I'm going to get a bassinet though. I found this little sleeper that attaches to the side of your bed - since our bedroom has limited floor space I think that would be best for me for co-sleeping nights.


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy how is your cycle going, still on track for your FEt transfer?


----------



## Springy

I am officially cycling! I start the injections this evening - I'm scared and nervous about them even though I have done the Gonal F before its been months and the whole "OMG can I do this?!" has crept into my mind!!! I know after the first few days I'll just get back into the routine but sitting here this afternoon I'm freaking out!

Goldy - I echo Sarah - are you on track for your FET around my transfer time??


----------



## Goldy

Yes, yes .. am definately still on track, AF should show up tomorrow hopefully to ensure my projected FET. Somehow have a strong feeling she will delay. Have been having MAJOR.. MAJOR cramps to the point of taking Tylenol (I never take anything for pain!!). 

Surprisingly I never have AF pains at all except when I went for my Fresh cycle last month, before AF showed I did have the Major cramps. Now am questioning Acupuncture- is it not supposed to make it all comfortable for me?

Springly not sure how short protocol goes but did AF already show up for you? If AF does not do her thing tomorrow then I might be delayed by a day or 2, making my transfer date to move to between 25 to 26. Do not want to think about that yet...

Sarah how are you doing? Are you still going for acupunture or did you stop? How are you healing with the finger? Hope bubba is now kicking you enough to feel it!

How are u Dis3tnd, Care and all the Pregnant women of Canada?!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Im doing great thanks! have my MW apt on Tuesday, then just waiting 6 weeks to 20 week scan. 

No movement yet, I think most start to feel something at 18ish weeks? My lower tummy is starting to round out but other than that Im not showing.

My finger is healing thank you for asking but Im not dealing with it well. The scab has come off and skin healed at the top and I have to do dressings at home, I find it hard to look at as it looks like a chopped off finger as its a blunt cut (makes me feel quite ill). I really want to try and get it reconstructed as I dont know if I can live with such a deformity of my finger. Ive always had nice nails and taken care of my hands, so its traumatic to me to have this. so I just cover with a bandaid and try to forget about it.

hey who of you will find out gender and who wont? hubby does not want to know but Im in 2 minds....would love the surprise but it will also drive me crazy. whenever you find out its a surprise and some of me would like to have the surprise at 20 weeks as it makes the wait more interesting. we are going to debate it with hubbies family at easter dinner tomorrow. if we dont find out this one then I said to hubby we would on the 2nd, as then you are finding out if same or different so might be more interesting.

Hope AF arrives on time, not sure if acupuncture can eliminate pains and cramps...Ive found since doing fertility stuff things would change all the time. So excited for your FET, Im very hopeful for you as I love FETS!!!!


----------



## Springy

Goldy - that's great that you're right on schedule!! My transfer is only predicted at the 23rd based on 10 days of stim's - I could be earlier or later depending on my response we will definitely be in the bulk of the TWW together!

Sarah - that is very terrible about your finger - which one is it? I'm sure there is some type of plastic surgery that can be done post pregnancy to fix it, can your DH change the dressings for you??

As for sex .... we are not sure yet. I think if I had gotten pregnant right away when we were TTC we would not have found out, but since it is taken almost 3 years I am just DYING to know so we may find out. If we end up with twins we will for sure find out. The only reason my DH doesn't want to find out is because he thinks it will drive me more nuts not to know so its his form of mild torture to my type A obsessive planning and nosey personality!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

springy thats exactly how I feel, its taken so long and this pregnancy thing takes ages too, so I want some excitement while I wait! but some days I want to wait :dohh: if I had twins I would definitely find out too. wow isnt it exciting to think we could be celebrating your bfp in a month??!!

its my left index finger and yes hubby can do the bandaid changes, I was just being brave and looking at it but then I broke down in tears both times so perhaps its best I dont. I do think theres something that can be done to lengthen it (its only about half an inch shorter but its th blunt cut and no nail thats so shocking) and theres even toe nail transfers that can be done to have a nail, I will have to look into all that once bub is here. they can plump up boobs butts lips, enlarge penis's, even do face transplants surely my finger can look normal one day! hubby thinks Im crazy and once its healed to leave alone. He still thinks im beautiful but its just something I dont want to look at!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Goldy - so excited for your transfer! Good luck!

Springy - its so exciting you're finally starting! You must have been a wreck the days leading up to it. I was such an emotional wreck leading up to ivf, but once stims started, I was so calm. I made myself a spreadsheet with what I had to take each day, as my RE kept changing my dosages and would add things like cetrotide in near the end. It made me feel so in control to have it all on my spreadsheet, organized, and check things off as I went. I found stims to go really really quick, those 2 weeks flew by! Waiting a month for transfer (since I had a frozen) was the hard part! I only had to wait 7 days for my blood test, as RE likes first beta at 12dpo - so that week wasn't too too bad either.

Sarah - I've said this on the other thread, but DH will be fine with whatever I decide, so we will prob find out. Regards your finger, something can definitely be done! One of my DH's closest friends is a plastic surgery resident at Mcmaster, and he is specializing in only the hand - this guy is so smart and knows everything about the hand, its really interesting! So yea, lots of plastic surgery is available for the hand. Mcmaster is a great teaching hospital and always coming up with new state of the art methods - so I think it would be a great place for you to go to find out about what they can do for you!


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> Sarah - I've said this on the other thread, but DH will be fine with whatever I decide, so we will prob find out. Regards your finger, something can definitely be done! One of my DH's closest friends is a plastic surgery resident at Mcmaster, and he is specializing in only the hand - this guy is so smart and knows everything about the hand, its really interesting! So yea, lots of plastic surgery is available for the hand. Mcmaster is a great teaching hospital and always coming up with new state of the art methods - so I think it would be a great place for you to go to find out about what they can do for you!

oh isnt that interesting, funnily enough on my google travels I found some McMaster sites! I actually know a lot of plastic surgeons through my work, one guy is a hand specialist, but he wont tell me anything for 6 months. he says fingertip work is very specialized and he doesnt know anyone in the US or Canada doing Toenail to Fingernail grafts. But I will travel! determind not to just live with it, they even do face transplants now so surely they can do something. If you ever see your DH's friend please ask him if they do fingertip work!


----------



## Dis3tnd

I definitely will ask for you! I think I'll be seeing them sometime in May! :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

Sarah, just another thought.

I know this may not be ideal, but if all else fails, or maybe as a temporary fix you can look into something else. I assume you can wear it over your existing finger and just wear a ring to hide the seam?

https://fingerprosthetics.com/


----------



## sarahincanada

thanks Dis3tnd, I have thought about that too. the other problem is that the finger is only about 3/4 inch shorter, so Im not sure if one would stay on but I will look into it if I can get any reconstruction. 

the most shocking part of the look is not so much the length but the no nail and kinda blunt cut off look! Im more wanting the lengthening so I can attach a fake nail with surgical tape or bandaid when I go out so it doesnt look as obvious.

thank you so much for asking the friend!! :hugs:


----------



## Goldy

Today is Cd1 and starting on Estrace and Asprin. Exciting.. So testing should be May 6th


----------



## Springy

Goldy said:


> Today is Cd1 and starting on Estrace and Asprin. Exciting.. So testing should be May 6th

YAY!!!!!!!!! I am testing around May 6th / 7th too depending on my retrieval next week! I'm so happy to have a local girl to go through the dreaded TWW with :happydance:


----------



## Care76

Yay!! FX for you ladies! Spring is a wonderful time for a bfp!


----------



## mamadreams

Springy said:


> Goldy said:
> 
> 
> Today is Cd1 and starting on Estrace and Asprin. Exciting.. So testing should be May 6th
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!! I am testing around May 6th / 7th too depending on my retrieval next week! I'm so happy to have a local girl to go through the dreaded TWW with :happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck Springy! How are you liking Hannam? I have my fingers crossed you see your BFP next month!


----------



## mamadreams

Sarah - I don't know if I will find out the sex of the baby. I'm on the fence. I have friends who've had both boys and girls and want to give me clothes. Also, as I did this on my own, I feel like it would be easier for me to find out during my 20 week scan so I can get all the clothes now and not have to go shopping for clothes during the first few weeks after the birth. Still, not knowing would give me extra incentive and strength to push the baby out...


----------



## Springy

Hi Mamadreams - I am liking Hannam, other than the one bloodwork woman who cannot find my veins and is NOT friendly at all and does not have a good bedside manner for dealing with people like me who are not "needle lovers!"

The rest of the staff are great though! 

I was feeling a bit defeated after my scan this AM as I am only showing 7 dominant follicles - all around the 0.9 - 1.0 range and lots and lots of others that are smaller. I am really really hoping for more than 7 eggs retrieved!!! The nurse did say she felt my retrieval would be pushed back a day so I am now projecting for the 19th.


----------



## Goldy

Hey Springy, I think you will definately have more. On my fresh cycle I had 8 with same size and the other ones where tiny but on retrieval ended with 30 and 16 fertilized. So don't worry for now a single day makes a huge difference on the size.

Afm Question for you Sarah. Do you remember how much estrace and asprin you were on from Cd1? I called my clinic yesterday and no one called me back. So was taking 2X estrace and 1X aspirin. Have called them again and still no call back!! Really frustrating.


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> Afm Question for you Sarah. Do you remember how much estrace and asprin you were on from Cd1? I called my clinic yesterday and no one called me back. So was taking 2X estrace and 1X aspirin. Have called them again and still no call back!! Really frustrating.

I was just on one pill of baby aspirin...think its 81 or 85?? and estrace I think I was taking 2 in the morning and 2 at night then it went down to 1 in the morning and 1 at night. I think thats right, its all a bit fuzzy!


----------



## Care76

Springy, I only had 6 dominant follicles as the rest were too small. They only retrieved 5 eggs, but I was told that it is quality, not quantity. I know a lot of ladies that swear their embryos were of better quality when they had less than 10. Everybody is of a different in their school of thought, but more isn't always better. ;) So don't worry too much, this could include your lucky embie!


----------



## Springy

Thanks Care! And I need to remind myself of the number of women on here who I have followed CLOSELY who only have 6 to 8 eggs and are now pregnant ... two with TWINS. 

It was just a shock this AM. I actually think I'm past it now and I am ok with the 7 dominant ones.

QUALITY OVER QUANTITY ... QOQ that's my motto for now!!! QOQ


----------



## Dis3tnd

Good luck Goldy and Springy! Anxious to follow you guys through to your BFPs!!

Springy, at my second scan I only had 5 follicles around the 1.0 mark, less than you... but everyday of meds made such a difference and I ended up with 25 all in the same size range! I was bummed and thought I wouldn't make many, because after my scan showing 5, my RE actually REDUCED my dosage of meds... but guess he knew what he was doing!


----------



## Goldy

ok counting down to the transfer now... My one and only Ultrasound set for April 21 and currently on Estrace and Asprin 81. Today I start putting Estrace through the Vjay area instead of by mouth... 

Hopefully all will go according to plan for April 27, Cant wait for PUPO though. Anxious but excited to be doing something.


----------



## Springy

It will be here before we know it! I'm coming along slowly so they are thinking that my retrieval will now be on Thursday, most likely Friday, so transfer will be the 25th so we will be SUPER close together!!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Exciting! Taking any time off after transfer?

I was lucky that retrieval was Dec 27, so I had the Christmas break to recover (which I needed due to mild OHSS)

I took a week off after transfer as well. My Re said I didn't really need to and could go back to work the next day or same day if I wanted, but I wanted to be safe. I spent a week watching tv and doing very little!!


----------



## Springy

I am taking time off .... Right now if I have retrieval on Thursday, which is what they are predicting now I'll get confirmation later today or tomorrow for sure, that puts transfer at Tuesday of next week so I will be off work Tues - Thursday and then I will work from home on Friday and then have Sat & Sun off. I am doing what I have coined "couch rest" on Tues, Wed and Thurs. DH is going to wait on me hand and foot on Tues & Wednesday and then Thursday I will just rest but will get up to get food etc. 

I have just ordered Seasons 1 & 2 of How I Met Your Mother and Seasons 1 - 3 of Big Bang Theory to watch while off on "couch rest"

Goldy - can you believe it is going to be transfer time next week already!?!?


----------



## Goldy

I really cannot believe it Springy.. that am here again... Cannot wait for next week. Am also taking just 4 days off after transfer if the transfer is next week Thursday..

I guess will be testing same time.. Best of wishes.


----------



## Springy

Well Hannam does do beta's till 14 days post transfer .... which is a VERY long time from transfer if you ask me! I have my brother's wedding on May 5th so we will not be testing before that date, most likely I will POAS the next morning, so you will probably test before me!


----------



## Goldy

Am so anxious... But I know that what will be will be. It's not in our hands. I will be testing on May 4th if I get the courage to. Atleast you have a lot to occupy your mind. With..Brothers wedding coming up!!

This week has really flown by.


----------



## Springy

Trust me there is a HUGE part of me that wants to test on the 3rd or 4th but as DH says if it is negative I will be a TOTAL mess at the wedding and really the day should be about my brother and his finacee. DH said "you can POAS as soon as we come home that night" - I might want to leave the wedding at 9:30pm to get home to my FRER's :haha:


----------



## Care76

Springy, those are two of my favourite shows! We watched seasons 1-4 of The Big Bang Theory while I was on bed rest and later on couch rest. I have watched How I Met Your Mother since day 1 though. :D 

I am so excited for you ladies!!!! Time seems to be flying by. Hopefully the tww will too.


----------



## Springy

Goldy - I got pushed back ... they want me to stim again tonight, trigger tomorrow. So transfer is the 25th for me now :)

Thanks Care - I am looking forward to watching them! I told DH he needs to hook up the DVD player now! We disconnected it as we were using Apple TV and such. I was going to get NetFlick but it didn't carry those shows in Canada only in the USA so I didn't bother with it so now I need the DVD player hooked up before this weekend.


----------



## Goldy

Its still a good day Springy...

Will get confirmation of my transfer date on Saturday!


----------



## hasti2011

hi ladies,has any of you experience with procrea fertility center in richmond hill?


----------



## Springy

No sorry I am with Hannam downtown and I was formerly with ISIS in Mississauga.


----------



## hasti2011

springy how do you find their success rate? is there any specific site?


----------



## Springy

most clinics list them on their websites or you can call and ask for them.

there was a HUGE difference between ISIS and Hannam - Hannam actually has the highest rates in the GTA but that success rate comes with a price tag, about $3500 more for IVF than any other clinic.


----------



## hasti2011

i think it worth to pay more, but i read a quote of dr. hannam that there is no audit for these rates on ontario.


----------



## Springy

Clinics are suppose to self report the results for reporting to the Canadian authority on fertility (can't remember what it is called right now) and they publish the national averages.

I think what you have seen Dr. Hannam say on the news is that it is very hard to compare clinics as you don't know if you are comparing apples to apples. There is no strict criteria around what you are to report / not report and some clinics do overestimate and inflate their success rates. I would find it hard to believe that if someone is on the news saying this about certain clinics that his clinic is doing that and overestimating the results. I do firmly believe that the results posted at Hannam are the actual statistics. 

What I saw and what I gathered based on discussions with staff at both facilities was that the ISIS results were close to 50 maybe 52% and Hannam is 68% so in judging where to go for treatment I used several criteria including the following:

Where was I most comfortable?
Where did I feel my success would be the highest and most importantly 
Where I would get the most patient focused care. 

I didn't want to feel like a number. I wanted to feel like they actually cared about my success and my cycle. And now that I am at the retrieval stage I have not ONE negative thing to say about Hannam. Even if I do not get pregnant I will not hesitate to use them again for a second fresh cycle.


----------



## frustrated20

Do you ladies mind if I join you? I'm new to the forum, but not TTC. I'm finding it hard to fit in on this website, I guess because I'm new? I was so excited when I came across this thread. I didn't think there would be anyone from Toronto here. I grew up in Toronto and am now living in Mississauga. I hate Mississauga so we plan on moving very soon.

I'm having my very first IUI this cycle. I have a mature follicle and will be triggering probably tomorrow or the next day. I also took Femara 5mg.
I'm not sure what is wrong with me. My fertility specialist tells me everything is fine, but I dont' know if I should believe them or not. My FSH is borderline. My lining is always on the thin side and my husbands SA is also borderline. I suspect maybe endometriosis and will be getting a laparoscopy as soon as I get up enough courage to do so. I also low progesterone.


----------



## frustrated20

I also wish you ladies all the best and hope you have babies in your arms in no time.


----------



## Springy

frustrated20 said:


> Do you ladies mind if I join you? I'm new to the forum, but not TTC. I'm finding it hard to fit in on this website, I guess because I'm new? I was so excited when I came across this thread. I didn't think there would be anyone from Toronto here. I grew up in Toronto and am now living in Mississauga. I hate Mississauga so we plan on moving very soon.
> 
> I'm having my very first IUI this cycle. I have a mature follicle and will be triggering probably tomorrow or the next day. I also took Femara 5mg.
> I'm not sure what is wrong with me. My fertility specialist tells me everything is fine, but I dont' know if I should believe them or not. My FSH is borderline. My lining is always on the thin side and my husbands SA is also borderline. I suspect maybe endometriosis and will be getting a laparoscopy as soon as I get up enough courage to do so. I also low progesterone.

Hi Frustrated! If you're having an IUI you TOTALLY fit into the Assisted Conception section of this forum :)

I live in Toronto (Etobicoke to be exact). I work in Mississauga and was originally with ISIS which is in Mississauga. I have since switched clinics and am undergoing IVF with Hannam Fertility, which is downtown. 

I totally GET your frustration as I am in a very similar situation .... I will give you a quick low down on me. I am 33, will be 34 later this year, and my husband and I have been TTC for coming up on 3 years. I have had 4 failed IUI, a laproscopy, two sonohysterogram's and have yet to ever get a + on a HPT. My lap revealed VERY minor first stage endometriosis on my left ovary but that is it ... my husband's initial SA was totally normal and his counts for my 4 IUI were always fine - lowest was 20 million ... however when the SA was repeated by Hannam his morphology was borderline - they like to see > 5% his was only 2.5%. 

So our official diagnosis is "unexplained infertility" - which people say "that should make you happy there is nothing wrong" but at the same time it is the WORST diagnosis out there!

Are you with a clinic? Are you thinking of switching? 

This is a great thread with several ladies who are all local and now almost all of us have undergone IVF - my retrieval is actually tomorrow morning!

If you have ANY questions don't hesitate to PM me or jump onto my journal.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi frustrated and hasti!

I go to New Life in Mississauga - live in Oakville/ work in Mississauga.

While my clinic can get a little impersonal, I really trust in their success rates and they tend to really know PCOS well due to their high rate of ethnic groups which tend to have more occurences of PCOS.

I also was diagnosed with PCOS, and DH had mild MFI (low morph (4%) and borderline counts). We did 2 iuis, and got a BFP on the second, but it sadly ended in a chemical. We were going to do a lap, but my FS did not think it was necessary - he expected iuis would be just fine for us. After our chemical though we were very devastated, and wanted to speed things up and went the IVF route. No regrets!


----------



## hasti2011

:hi:Dis3tnd & frustrated20.
we are on cycle 9 which is not enough to say infertile but i decided to be proactive and don't waste time, so far dh sa was perfect, i had some cysts but on monday u/s there was nothing and also i have a fibroid which they said isn't important.in procrea they were nice and i like that, they will start to track my ovulation and give a date to have :sex:. as far as we don't think about ivf i won't switch to another clinic but i want to find a good one now because their waiting time is so long.

spring i pray for your first round ivf. 

how is life in Oakville Dis3tnd? we like to move there. isn't it hard to work in Mississauga and live in Oakville? 
i think it is better to go with iui because you had a bfp once with iui and it will happen again. 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all


----------



## Goldy

Hey Frustrated20
Welcome..:happydance: Am in Toronto and had I failed IVF fresh cycle in February and am currently on cycle day 10. This month doing a Frozen cycle, (using my eggs from my 1st fresh cycle) so excited to have my transfer April 27th. Am with Mt Sinai and happy with my doc, nurses and hopefully I have great success with this Frozen Embryo Transfer

Welcome Hasti.. Wishing you success in the clinic you finally choose.

Springy, update if you are upto it today.. If not we will understand

How are all our pregnant peers... Sarah, Care how are you doing? Dis3tnd, I have seen your update and I assume you are ok.


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> Hey Frustrated20
> Welcome..:happydance: Am in Toronto and had I failed IVF fresh cycle in February and am currently on cycle day 10. This month doing a Frozen cycle, (using my eggs from my 1st fresh cycle) so excited to have my transfer April 27th. Am with Mt Sinai and happy with my doc, nurses and hopefully I have great success with this Frozen Embryo Transfer
> 
> Welcome Hasti.. Wishing you success in the clinic you finally choose.
> 
> Springy, update if you are upto it today.. If not we will understand
> 
> How are all our pregnant peers... Sarah, Care how are you doing? Dis3tnd, I have seen your update and I assume you are ok.

im doing great thanks, just a lot of waiting and baking! I have my 18 week scan in 2 weeks monday, hoping everything looks ok as its the first time they properly measure and look at bub.

VERY excited for your FET, as of course I am biased and love FETs @ Mount Sinai!!! and very excited for Springys retreival today, FXd.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Springy good luck today!

I'm doing well thanks Goldy, just battling my MS :) Very excited for your FET!

Hasti - I love Oakville. I moved to Oakville when I was about 11, and loved growing up there. I went away for university (Waterloo), but then wanted to be back in Oakville. So when we got married, that's where we bought :) Living in Oakville and working in Mississauga is so easy - its a 20 min drive! But then again, my first job was in Scarborough and driving there from Oakville was long, so I have that to compare it to. After Scarborough I worked downtown, and took the go train, which I didn't hate, but love the convenience of working in Mississauga now!


----------



## hasti2011

Dis3tnd, wow, that's what i wanted to hear, my concern is its distance from toronto. i may ask you more latter on about different area in Oakville to look for a home. 
thanks Goldy i pray for your :bfp: with :cold:.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Care76

This morning on my phone I had I response typed out but didn't finish when my phone rang. It disappeared when I went back. 

Welcome Hasti and Frustrated!

Frustrated, I wanted to tell you not be be afraid of a lap. I have had three to clean up my endo. They aren't bad for recovery and if there is something there, it is better they remove it. 

Goldy, I was similar in that I have endo (but all around organs, ovaries, and near spine), but not severe nor do I have any damage to my tubes. My husband has great mobility and count, so we really were unexplained for years. My doctor in Mexico thought because of my endo and lack of a positive hpt in 12+ years that it was immune related. He put me on steroids for 20 days after transfer and it worked. Might be something to bring up to your doctor. 

I am doing well, thanks for asking. I don't go for another U/S for over 4 weeks and I can't wait. I just can't wait until bubs gets here, I am so impatient. 

Springy, thinking of you today! :flower:


----------



## Springy

12 eggs retrieved today! Will get my report tomorrow. The nurse said to DH it was a good sample but means nothing since we are doing 100% ICSI. 

Procedure was so easy, didn't feel anything and I watched the screen where the eggs were being removed! Very cool!!!

Did have some pain this afternoon after I let the drugs wear off but once I took more tylenol and had the heating pad back on my womb area I felt much better!

Now just trying to stay awake through the evening so I sleep tonight!


----------



## sarahincanada

I must be the only person to have had a painful, non sedated ER! I felt every one of the 20 needles into my ovaries. Im glad yours was painfree for the most part. now the excitement begins, come on eggies!


----------



## Goldy

You are not the only one Sarah, I cried during the retrieval, it was excruciating for me and I felt every single follicle retrieval. I also get surprised when other people say it was painfree. Mine was PAINFUL. I don't even know why I had an IV as what ever drug they were supposed to use... My guess was it had expired or was immune to it.

Atleast springy is past this hurdle.

Afm I go in for my one and only U/S today and hoping that my lining is going to measure up to expectations of my FET


----------



## Care76

Yay for 12 eggs Springy! 

Sarah and Goldy I am there with you. I was told I could have some anesthesia because my left ovary got so large it moved back behind my uterus and it would be extremely painful for retrieval, but that it could effect egg quality. I chose not to have anything and they didn't give me anything for pain. My left side was so painful my entire lower body was shaking and a girl had to push down on my legs to keep them still and I was inching up on the table because it hurt so much so the other doctor held my shoulders down. I was about to be sick and tried to get up but I couldn't move so the doctor had me do breathing exercises and it helped. When they got to the right side I hardly felt anything, it was like a pinching but nothing so severe. I told my husband after if I ever have the choice again I am taking the anesthesia. I will never forget that experience.

One thing to note, after my experience they are now giving all patients anesthesia. So something good came out of it.


----------



## hasti2011

Care76 said:


> Yay for 12 eggs Springy!
> 
> Sarah and Goldy I am there with you. I was told I could have some anesthesia because my left ovary got so large it moved back behind my uterus and it would be extremely painful for retrieval, but that it could effect egg quality. I chose not to have anything and they didn't give me anything for pain. My left side was so painful my entire lower body was shaking and a girl had to push down on my legs to keep them still and I was inching up on the table because it hurt so much so the other doctor held my shoulders down. I was about to be sick and tried to get up but I couldn't move so the doctor had me do breathing exercises and it helped. When they got to the right side I hardly felt anything, it was like a pinching but nothing so severe. I told my husband after if I ever have the choice again I am taking the anesthesia. I will never forget that experience.
> 
> One thing to note, after my experience they are now giving all patients anesthesia. So something good came out of it.

wow, what a painful experience you had. i am happy you got your gift after all. H & H :cloud9:


----------



## Springy

I was totally awake during the procedure but in my drip was fentanyl and midolzam. They asked me before they started how I was feeling and I said "ok" but could feel stuff so they gave me more drugs and then I was totally fine. I felt pinching / pressure when they did my right ovary but it was definitely not "painful". 

Now the girl beside me in recovery was crying and asking for pain meds etc where I was totally fine. I only took the Tylenol because I felt it would be better to have it than to have any pain .... She was a patient of one of the doctors of lifequest so perhaps their sedation / pain management program is different than patients of Hannam even though the retrievals are all done at LifeQuest.


----------



## hasti2011

that's great your egg retrieval was painless Springy. my fingers are crossed for you.:dust::dust:.


----------



## Goldy

:thumbup:So went for my ultrasound this morning and lining at 1.1cm, thats what i was told they said it was good but advised to continue with Estrace and Aspirin to add progestorone 2X3 times daily from tomorrow. Yuk lotioned up for sure as Springy rightly says it! 

Just thought of giving you lovely ladies feedback.. so advised definately that transfer is April 27. Am all set for my twins!!:happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> You are not the only one Sarah, I cried during the retrieval, it was excruciating for me and I felt every single follicle retrieval. I also get surprised when other people say it was painfree. Mine was PAINFUL. I don't even know why I had an IV as what ever drug they were supposed to use... My guess was it had expired or was immune to it.
> 
> Atleast springy is past this hurdle.
> 
> Afm I go in for my one and only U/S today and hoping that my lining is going to measure up to expectations of my FET

thats so interesting, I thought I was immune to the meds too but look at us both at the same clinic same experience. I asked Dr Greenblatt when I saw her about why it was so painful and told her honestly I dont know if I could do it again, and she said something about not having anesthetists there they can only do so much sedation. The drip thing did nothing for me, I started crying as soon as I lay down as I didnt feel drowsy at all! what nurse did you have looking after you? I had the irish nurse and shes very nice but very 'dithery' (if thats a word lol) and took ages putting in the IV in my hand so I was already nervous. However apart from that I was very pleased with mount sinai's overall care, I feel their embryo and freezing/defrost work is top notch...being 39 and having 10 blasts on day 5 I was ecstatic. They said they have the best defrost survival rates in the city so hopefully everything will go well for you. Remind me how many did you retrieve to get your 11 frosties...are they embryos or blasts? I started out with 20 eggs, all fertilized and I lost 1-2 each day, then on day 4-5 I think I lost 6 to end up with the 10.

very excited , you will be pupo this time next week :happydance:

care sounds very similar to me, they had to push down on my stomach to get to one of my ovaries it was horrible and more painful that side. and those OR's are so cold I was shaking too! but we are lucky we got our bfps and I suppose like childbirth I would do over again if I had to.


----------



## Springy

Sarah your attrition rate scares me .... I don't have enough to loose 2 per day and then 5 or 6 on the last day! YIKES!!!!!!!!

And for me my drip was set up before I went into the room. They set me up in a chair, gave me the gravol shot in my butt then put my IV in. Then before I was ready they had me go to the washroom with my bag in tow, then back to the chair with blankets.

I then got taken into the room and they had me lie down and put the blanket on me. I was freezing cold and shaking, probably a lot from nerves to be honest, so I asked for a second blanket. Then they put the clamp in and did the freezing. Then she was just waiting for me to ensure that I had enough of the "juice". Then I don't know what they did and asked me if I was ok and I said ya but I could feel stuff, in all honesty I don't remember what I was asked if I could feel but I got more juice then they started! She told her to push another 50 which means I think I got 100 fentanyl - so I'm not surprised I didn't feel much ;)

I think the medication and anesthesia all depends on the clinic.


----------



## Goldy

sarahincanada said:


> Goldy said:
> 
> 
> You are not the only one Sarah, I cried during the retrieval, it was excruciating for me and I felt every single follicle retrieval. I also get surprised when other people say it was painfree. Mine was PAINFUL. I don't even know why I had an IV as what ever drug they were supposed to use... My guess was it had expired or was immune to it.
> 
> Atleast springy is past this hurdle.
> 
> Afm I go in for my one and only U/S today and hoping that my lining is going to measure up to expectations of my FET
> 
> thats so interesting, I thought I was immune to the meds too but look at us both at the same clinic same experience. I asked Dr Greenblatt when I saw her about why it was so painful and told her honestly I dont know if I could do it again, and she said something about not having anesthetists there they can only do so much sedation. The drip thing did nothing for me, I started crying as soon as I lay down as I didnt feel drowsy at all! what nurse did you have looking after you? I had the irish nurse and shes very nice but very 'dithery' (if thats a word lol) and took ages putting in the IV in my hand so I was already nervous. However apart from that I was very pleased with mount sinai's overall care, I feel their embryo and freezing/defrost work is top notch...being 39 and having 10 blasts on day 5 I was ecstatic. They said they have the best defrost survival rates in the city so hopefully everything will go well for you. Remind me how many did you retrieve to get your 11 frosties...are they embryos or blasts? I started out with 20 eggs, all fertilized and I lost 1-2 each day, then on day 4-5 I think I lost 6 to end up with the 10.
> 
> very excited , you will be pupo this time next week :happydance:
> 
> care sounds very similar to me, they had to push down on my stomach to get to one of my ovaries it was horrible and more painful that side. and those OR's are so cold I was shaking too! but we are lucky we got our bfps and I suppose like childbirth I would do over again if I had to.Click to expand...

I had 30 eggs to start with and lost 7 at day 3 and lost another 5 at blast and they decided not to freeze 6 as they said were looking to be the lowest of the grades visually for freezing. So ended with 13 - 11 frosties and 2 that i had used on the fresh cycle.

I hope I never experience that retrieval pain again..

Springy that was a breeze for you honestly...


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> Sarah your attrition rate scares me .... I don't have enough to loose 2 per day and then 5 or 6 on the last day! YIKES!!!!!!!!

sorry dont want to worry you! but when you have a high quantity of eggs there are probably going to be more that are 'bad' and I am 39! so dont worry about yours....you are starting with a good number and Im sure all will be fine. some people find they barely drop any between days 4-5, its all so random. Saw todays report, thats great they are all growing :thumbup:...I cant remember what my cells were, I didnt write it down. But I remember the ones in the lead on day 3 were the ones that died on day 4...I remember thinking if we did a 3 day transfer they would have used those ones and it didnt work. Keeping everything crossed that yours continue to thrive :kiss:

goldy thats a great number, with my 8 frosties my FS said she was confident I will get pregnant from them and Im sure you will too. I asked the clinic and they said they are really picky with what to freeze, and equally picky how they look when defrosted. So I think any that make through all that are strong. Just before the transfer they said my lil blast was expanding from the dehydrated state after defrost, and that was a good sign. Makes me all weepy to think that lil expanding blast will hopefully be a healthy child very soon.

I was prepared for it to take a few months of FETs but luckily it happened first time. I really hope it does for you too. :hugs:


----------



## Springy

Ya I have seen that when you have a lot more you tend to loose a lot more. We are happy that 11 made it to day 2, we are just hoping that we have 5 around day 5 so that we can have at least a few to freeze!

Goldy that's AWESOME :thumbup: We truly are TWW buddies!!! So you're putting 2 back too?


----------



## Goldy

Yes definately 2 Springy, I wish I had Sarah's confidence! But I don't ....so 2 it is.

How are you feeling though?

Sarah is right you are young so the chance of you losing any are low if at all. Can't wait for PUPO!! Excited actually.


----------



## Springy

I'm still a little "uncomfortable" and have twinges of cramping / pains still but overall feeling pretty good when you consider what the procedure that we have done is!

I too do not have Sarah's confidence and am going with 2!! The only way I would do one is if they test my estrogen on Wednesday and it is too high to allow for a double transfer.

BIG week for us :happydance: I'm excited too and I actually feel really positive and really calm about the situation which is good!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Springy - glad to hear progress is going well and retrieval wasn't too bad. My retrieval wasn't too painful during, but I definitely felt the pinching. Also, my ovaries were huge, so I was in a lot of pain the morning of retrieval and felt like I was losing my eggs, was the worst pain ever, kept feeling like eggs were snapping off. After retrival I was in excruciating pain for about 2 days and then just kinda sore. It sucked to have to sneeze, laugh etc.

Goldy - good luck for the transfer.

On Saturday a friend of mine passed away unexpectedly. He was only 27, known him since grade 6. Not sure what happened yet, he called 911 but passed on way to hospital. Its been really tough. A few months ago a coworker who was only 30 passed away in his sleep unexpectedly. All of this has made me very thankful for my life, the life of my loved ones, and the little life I'm growing. Its so scary how you never know what can happen.


----------



## Goldy

Dis3tnd said:


> Springy - glad to hear progress is going well and retrieval wasn't too bad. My retrieval wasn't too painful during, but I definitely felt the pinching. Also, my ovaries were huge, so I was in a lot of pain the morning of retrieval and felt like I was losing my eggs, was the worst pain ever, kept feeling like eggs were snapping off. After retrival I was in excruciating pain for about 2 days and then just kinda sore. It sucked to have to sneeze, laugh etc.
> 
> Goldy - good luck for the transfer.
> 
> On Saturday a friend of mine passed away unexpectedly. He was only 27, known him since grade 6. Not sure what happened yet, he called 911 but passed on way to hospital. Its been really tough. A few months ago a coworker who was only 30 passed away in his sleep unexpectedly. All of this has made me very thankful for my life, the life of my loved ones, and the little life I'm growing. Its so scary how you never know what can happen.


Am truly sorry about your friend and co worker. Thanks for the wishes, cannot wait to be PUPO.


----------



## Springy

Oh Dis3tnd that is awful. My heart goes out to you :hugs: One of my coworkers is 26 and has spent the last year battling breast cancer and I think to myself that my problems of infertility pale in comparison to those life challenges and I should be happy with my health and life. Really puts things into perspective. Sorry to hear you're going through this.


----------



## hasti2011

dis3tnd. i am so sorry for your friends :hugs:. i am really thankful for my situation too. we sleep every night with hopes for being a mother and raising our children but some people have no hope for their near future.


----------



## sarahincanada

Dis3tnd said:


> On Saturday a friend of mine passed away unexpectedly. He was only 27, known him since grade 6. Not sure what happened yet, he called 911 but passed on way to hospital. Its been really tough. A few months ago a coworker who was only 30 passed away in his sleep unexpectedly. All of this has made me very thankful for my life, the life of my loved ones, and the little life I'm growing. Its so scary how you never know what can happen.

oh no thats so sad :cry: did you find out what happened?
when my dad died almost 10 years ago just 3 months later my 45 yr old cousin died suddenly (at first they thought it was SARS, remember all that scare? but it was diabetes complications), it all really through me for a loop and you do realize how precious life is. And weirdly me losing my fingertip the other month made me realize how thankful we should all be to have working body parts, before I used to complain about not being able to lose weight and hating my body, but its really changed me (that and the pregnancy) to realize how amazing our bodies are and to cherish them, not be so hard on them.

goldy Im counting down the days till your fet :happydance:


----------



## Goldy

Am excited Sarah but at the same time anxious!! Every doubt in the book is just overwhelming me. I just had my friend's FET not work yesterday - not thru Mt Sinai though but it takes me to that defeated place...and that just threw me off my positive wagon!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> Am excited Sarah but at the same time anxious!! Every doubt in the book is just overwhelming me. I just had my friend's FET not work yesterday - not thru Mt Sinai though but it takes me to that defeated place...and that just threw me off my positive wagon!!

awww thats too bad, but you have so many frozen you have a very good chance you will get pregnant....hopefully the first time. I was mentally prepared for it to take a few months. so many people dont even get any frosties, so try and have faith in yours. did you say you were going to transfer 2?


----------



## Goldy

Yes it's going to be 2, I really don't have your confidence of going for SET!


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> Yes it's going to be 2, I really don't have your confidence of going for SET!

I really really wanted a singleton pregnancy, and seeing as I had the 8 frozen I thought I might as well take it slow and try to be patient. I might have started doubling up as the months went on though!!

so exciting you and springy will soon be pupo :happydance:


----------



## hasti2011

Goldy said:


> Am excited Sarah but at the same time anxious!! Every doubt in the book is just overwhelming me. I just had my friend's FET not work yesterday - not thru Mt Sinai though but it takes me to that defeated place...and that just threw me off my positive wagon!!

hi goldy i read somewhere fet babies have higher weight at birth with longer gestational period. they think that is because of:1st the mother body has better condition 2nd good quality embryos will survive after thaw. keep positive, you will get BFP soon.


----------



## Dis3tnd

sarahincanada said:


> Dis3tnd said:
> 
> 
> On Saturday a friend of mine passed away unexpectedly. He was only 27, known him since grade 6. Not sure what happened yet, he called 911 but passed on way to hospital. Its been really tough. A few months ago a coworker who was only 30 passed away in his sleep unexpectedly. All of this has made me very thankful for my life, the life of my loved ones, and the little life I'm growing. Its so scary how you never know what can happen.
> 
> oh no thats so sad :cry: did you find out what happened?
> when my dad died almost 10 years ago just 3 months later my 45 yr old cousin died suddenly (at first they thought it was SARS, remember all that scare? but it was diabetes complications), it all really through me for a loop and you do realize how precious life is. And weirdly me losing my fingertip the other month made me realize how thankful we should all be to have working body parts, before I used to complain about not being able to lose weight and hating my body, but its really changed me (that and the pregnancy) to realize how amazing our bodies are and to cherish them, not be so hard on them.
> 
> goldy Im counting down the days till your fet :happydance:Click to expand...


With the coworker it actually turned out to be diabetes complications as well. He lived alone and wasn't feeling well so took the day off work. He didn't show up the next day or the day after - so some of us went to his house and called the police when there was no answer. He was in his bed. Seems like because he wasn't feeling well, he didn't eat and his blood sugar dropped too much.

With the friend, not sure yet.

We really do have to cherish everyday and what our bodies do. I always think of the parents in these situations, we're aching so much to be parents, but I would much rather not have been one than to know a loss like that.


----------



## Springy

We transferred one blastocyst and one morula. At day 5 they should be blastocysts. We have 7 other morula which they are going to let grow another day and then freeze ONLY if they go to blastocyst stage.

I am feeling pretty defeated that there was only one blastocyst.....trying hard to focus on the one that they did put back but it is very hard right now.

I am having an acupuncture session then going home to relax on the couch and watch comedies hopefully the laughing will help!


----------



## Care76

Yay, Springy! You are now PUPO!!! 

I didn't let mine go to blast as I only had three. A lot of people believe that the best place for an embie to grow is inside the uterus, not in a lab, so try not to worry. You need to be positive right now and try not to be too stressed about it. The tww is upon you and that will be stressful enough. Try to wipe your mind and think about your little embies/embie getting comfy and implanting! I am so excited for you!


----------



## mamadreams

Spingy - don't lose hope! You only need one!


----------



## Springy

Not sure if I updated here but I ended up with four frozen blasts so I am actually feeling really really good now. :thumbup:

Goldy how did the FET go today?!?


----------



## sarahincanada

goldy hope everything went well :hugs:


----------



## Care76

Me too Goldy! I hope you are PUPO! 

Springy 4 is great!


----------



## Goldy

Sorry ladies, my computer went down and I forgot my phone at work so had no means of updating at all.

My FET went well am definately PUPO. Transferred 2 and visually said the two where 4AA so it's now all in the Lords hands, I did go for Acupunture the day before and 30 mins after procedure. Dr Green... said had placed the embryos in the best possible position.

Springy excited for the 4!! Amazing indeed. Hope you are feeling good will check your journal.

Sarah, yes I am PUPO like you rightfully said when you were in this position before that "even if it's just for a while", am still excited...


----------



## sarahincanada

so excited for you both goldy and springy
you both have a great chance of one or both implanting
will you be testing goldy?
lots of [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
to you both


----------



## Goldy

Thanks Sarah, but will test on Sunday, May 6th if I get the guts to, but BETA is set for May 7. Started on pineapple core yesterday, just a small chunk and actually cut the core into 4 parts so will be taking one per day. 

Somehow I prefer PUPO to testing as testing seems so final when one does not get the positive result. So am hoping the week drags...


----------



## sarahincanada

oooh may 7 is my 18 week scan, so we will both hopefully have great news that day.
for me I never liked testing when TTCing naturally or IUIs, I prefered to just wait for period. But when doing IVF I felt I was closest I was ever going to be to being pregnant, plus I wanted to be let down gently rather than get a phonecall with beta so decided to do it. Trouble is on my fresh cycle I did get faint lines like something tried to happen but didnt stick. But on my FET the lines came in 4dp and got darker and darker each day...it was a wonderful experience. Its only just over a week till you both find out, COME ON BLASTIES!!!


----------



## Goldy

Hey Sarah best of wishes for your ultrasound. I really wish I had your guts and confidence! You are amazing!! At 4dpt I can never do it honestly.. Will try at 8dpt which is Sat... 

Praying and hoping now. One and only thing though is cramps last night not major just there...


----------



## Springy

Goldy I have had NO symptoms at all. I am telling myself that this is totally normal as my sister and two very close friends did not even know they were pregnant till close to 7 or 8 weeks!!! And there is a girl on the April IVF thread that is pregnant with twins and felt nothing before her beta and was convinced it didn't work .... so I'm trying not to let myself get worked up about no symptoms!!

I will be testing Sunday morning too ..... big day for both of us!


----------



## sarahincanada

symptoms suck! I honestly had more 'symptoms' on non pregnant cycles. the only thing I had was a slight burning feeling right in the area that the FS had the ultrasound when doing the transfer. So I dont know if that was implantation right in that area, it was such a light feeling that I only felt twice and could easily be missed (I was lying down both times). That was the only thing Id not felt before. I really believe symptoms are mainly in the imagination and dont mean a thing!! Some IVFers do mention cramps, and others dont. praying for you both! :kiss:


----------



## Springy

Interesting you mention that burning feeling ... the only thing I will say is that on Thursday and Friday I felt what I would describe as a "warm" sensation in one area but then told myself I was going crazy!! 

I was never one to ever get cramps so I doubt I would cramp and I think some of the cramping people feel is actually their ovaries shrinking.

And I'm on 600mg a day progesterone and I have no real symptoms from that so perhaps I am just one of those ladies who has no real symptoms! 

I also think about the number of people who have every symptom under the sun and are convinced it has worked and it didn't. I also think about my sister and 2 close friends who were all around the 7 week mark and were told they were pregnant - none of them had ANY clue so clearly had no symptoms.

I just want to "feel" something!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Im 17 weeks and dont feel anything :haha: well actually just this weekend I felt a few flutters and it seems my belly is popping a little :happydance:
Seeing as I had so many non pregnant months and 1 pregnant months im adamant that most symptoms are phantom.

ooooh how exciting if your warm sensation was like mine...burning is actually too harsh of a description but I didnt know how else to describe, so perhaps its the same :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Springy

Hearing you say that even now you don't feel pregnant makes me feel SO much better. Also makes me feel better to know that I'm not the only one who thinks that sometimes these symptoms people talk about are in their "heads" .... 

You had bad morning sickness though so maybe I'll get a dose of that after a BFP and regret my wish to have symptoms :haha:


----------



## sarahincanada

yes I did have it bad, but diclectin works great! I resisted medication for about 2-3 weeks, lost 10 lbs and gave in to it. In a weird way even though I felt so bad I was glad to have it, as it made me thinking bub was doing well. The first trimester is nerve-wracking as you dont feel pregnant at all...I used to think if I got a bfp Id be so ecstatic that would get me through, but its like the opposite, you want to hold onto the miracle that you have and worry about something happening. Even now I feel more confident being in 2nd tri but I still feel worried that my 18 week scan will show something wrong.

I have a little bump :happydance: its like overnight it popped out, Ive been wanting one so bad as I dont feel anything!


----------



## Springy

Time for a bump photo then!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Goldy and Springy - I had no symptoms either, but I did feel a similar "burn" *I think* a few days after transfer, and it was in the same spot they transferred my blast. I tested at 5dpt and got a very faint. I didn't think I'd have the guts to, but DH and I both noticed my boobs looked slightly bigger, and when we touched to feel, they felt like water balloons and were very heavy! The same thing happened with my chemical, and I noticed them get lighter as my hcg went down :( BUT everyone is different, I have big boobs to begin with, so probably why I noticed how much heavier they weighed right away.


----------



## Springy

My boobs are huge and hard but that's from the progesterone as it happened after retrieval but before transfer so I can't even go with that ... 

Another "no symptom" person makes me feel TOTALLY normal then :) PHEW .... Now to find my positive energy again!!


----------



## Care76

I had cramping (which is normal for me) and I truly thought AF was coming. I still had cramping on and off until 6 weeks or so. I did wake up from sleep with a bad cramp about 6dpt. Then they were milder. From friends and family everybody is different so you really can't go by symptoms. 

My boobs got huge and heavy as soon as I took progesterone and estradiol, so I don't know if they would have been the same regardless.

I still have stretching type cramps all the time. I am used to them now and they aren't very painful, just noticeable. Even with those I don't feel pregnant yet either. I think until I can feel Bubs moving around it won't feel real.

Sarah, yay for popping and flutters! How exciting! I agree, bump pics are needed. :D


----------



## sarahincanada

ha I will take a photo this week and see if bump looks like bump or just fat :haha:

I do think with cramps those who get them usually get them more when pregnant. I never really got them regularly and so havent had much the whole 17 weeks. So springy if you dont normally get cramps you probably wont. I havent felt any ligament or stetching pains either, but I do have a sciatica pain and my chiro says my back is very tight so working on that.

I did get sore boobs but dont really count that either as I had that anytime I was on progesterone. and they didnt get really sore till after my bfp.

you ladies have willpower not to test! but I totally understand the wedding thing springy. however I got faint lines 4dp, on a frer and good lines on 5dp. the one on 4dp in the afternoon my hubby couldnt see and I kept bugging him to look at it and he was getting mad. so I got mad at him, as that was the first ever 2nd line Id had on a test that I knew wasnt trigger and why wasnt he more interested. but he was just annoyed I kept asking as he didnt see anything. but he could see it by the evening, awww I love thinking back to that time. interesting to think if you would get lines if you tested now or tomorrow, but could be the trigger too (not for goldy though!). I remember that sunshine girl from our nov thread didnt test till beta day and got 2 very solid lines.


----------



## Goldy

Sarah I know what you are saying however am such a weak person and I fear breaking down... am really not a strong person! Will buy my FRER on Friday night so i can test Sat ... Hopefully!! Am kind of enjoying my happy zone of the unknown and will gather all my will power and test by Sat if not will do so Sunday ... when Springy is also testing!!

Am still resting, but did my taxes today (the last day!) am off to work on Wednesday so enjoying the couch. Only getting up for food and juice. Enjoying the rest though. 

On my Fresh cycle I had major excruciating cramps so I hope this FET is a success as not much cramping to write about. Am at peace though so Springy hoping you are relaxing too.


----------



## sarahincanada

I totally understand goldy, enjoy the unknown and the hope that things are happening. I so hope you both get your bfps this weekend [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Springy

Goldy I'm thinking about you. Hope all is well and you get your BFP! Give us an update. 
XOXO


----------



## Goldy

Hey ladies

As most of you know I did get my BFP and my first Beta is at 200, waiting for my 2nd which I went for this morning.

As I said before Springy FET's are what I now believe in and you will get your BFP. But relax for now and get your body ready for the FET. I got my BFP when I least expected it..

Hey Sarah I see your bubba is a Boy congrats so I guess your ultrasound went fine.

Thank you ladies for the support. But right now cannot keep anything down. Am just weak, so am worried but hoping my 2nd beta comes perfect.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Congrats Goldy! Another FET for the win!


----------



## sarahincanada

Im so so happy for you goldy, so pleased to see another FET success. I know the wait for betas and ultrasounds is hard, but just take one day at a time, dont think and worry ahead, and before you know it you will be almost half way like I am!

and thank you, so excited it was a little boy as I have 2 sisters and 2 nieces and always wanted a lil man. The anatomy report came back perfect and my downs screening negative so I can try and relax and enjoy this pregnancy now.


----------



## Care76

Congrats on your bfp Goldy! I think the waiting between betas and scans is harder than the tww. Try to relax and enjoy being pregnant, even if it means embracing MS. :cloud9:


----------



## hasti2011

wow, Goldy congrats :happydance:. i was always thinking you were pregnant :winkwink:, i knew it would work for you.


----------



## sarahincanada

hey goldy did you get your 2nd beta number yet?
:hugs:


----------



## Goldy

Yes I just got it actually at 475 and u/s set for May 25


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> Yes I just got it actually at 475 and u/s set for May 25

excellent!!
I found the wait to the 7 week ultrasound so hard that I went to my family doctor and she gave me 2 beta requisitions so I could check it was still rising.


----------



## Goldy

The wait to hear the beta results was brutal for me so I will not even suggest that to my RE..I would rather just wait. Am a very anxious person so not so patient. My issue is what I don't know will not harm me so as long as I don't know what's going on am fine.. So I will wait for May 25.

Sarah you are courageous honestly.. I cannot imagine waiting for 'the call' twice more!!


----------



## hasti2011

:happydance: good numbers Goldy! congrats


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> The wait to hear the beta results was brutal for me so I will not even suggest that to my RE..I would rather just wait. Am a very anxious person so not so patient. My issue is what I don't know will not harm me so as long as I don't know what's going on am fine.. So I will wait for May 25.
> 
> Sarah you are courageous honestly.. I cannot imagine waiting for 'the call' twice more!!

for me having the call twice was much easier than waiting knowing nothing!! those 2 calls werent quite as nervewracking, plus you are not really sure exactly what the numbers are supposed to me. mine were 6335 and then 29,000 so I knew they were going up and so was happy. YOU are courageous for waiting! :hugs:


----------



## Springy

You ladies can't abandon me :( I need some FET supporters for when we do ours!

AF finally arrived today .... along with some major cramps! NOT fun! Just curious how long was your cycle after the failed fresh cycle? One girl told me she had a 47 day cycle and I didn't really want to hear that as that just delays an FET even further!!!

Also having the debate between the 1 vs 2 now and thinking if we did just 1 we have a little bit more flexibility with FETs thinking a 1 then 2 then 1 if we needed to use all 4 before a BFP. Thoughts?! pros / cons to the approach?


----------



## Dis3tnd

We'd never abandon you Springy!!

If it were me, and I had 4 frozen, I'd do one at a time just to be sure I make the best use of them. I'd be too scared after a failed cycle to risk twin complications, and I would feel doing one at a time would mean of those 4 times, at least 1 time my body has to be perfectly ready. Afterall, fertile couples have about a 25% chance each month, so with you having 4 blasts I'd say one at a time. What if the time you transfered two was the month that your body wasn't in perfect condition for implantation? I wouldn't want to have to think about that. 

However, its up to you, and if you're willing to wait if the first FET doesn't take (eventhough I'm sure it will, look at all of us!) It would also depend if your RE lets you do FETs back to back, or makes you wait a cycle in between. If its back to back I'd do one at a time, if I had to wait a cycle in between, I'm not sure.


----------



## Care76

We aren't going anywhere Springy! We will be here to cheer you on. :) 

Sorry about the cramps, but at least your cycle has started. I don't know much about how long it can take. I think everybody is different. 

I would go with your gut on how many embies to transfer. Whatever feels right to you.


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> You ladies can't abandon me :( I need some FET supporters for when we do ours!
> 
> AF finally arrived today .... along with some major cramps! NOT fun! Just curious how long was your cycle after the failed fresh cycle? One girl told me she had a 47 day cycle and I didn't really want to hear that as that just delays an FET even further!!!
> 
> Also having the debate between the 1 vs 2 now and thinking if we did just 1 we have a little bit more flexibility with FETs thinking a 1 then 2 then 1 if we needed to use all 4 before a BFP. Thoughts?! pros / cons to the approach?

we are not going anywhere!!

my cycle after my failed IVF was not longer than normal, and I remember the first period being heavier but not much longer either. I dont think a 47 day cycle is the norm.

And you know my opinion on SETs....the 1, 2, 1 option sounds good to me. The only thing is say 2 of your 4 embies are good ones, they could easily put in the good 2 in your middle month, its all so random. My decision came down to me really not wanting a twin pregnancy, but it was going to be a lesson in patience and if the first cycle hadnt have worked i might have done 2 the 2nd. But I kept thinking about carrying 2 healthy babies, dealing with 2 screaming babies etc and that kept my impatience in check! (no offense to anyone expecting twins, I think its wonderful for other people and I would have been happy regardless, but I just felt if I had control over it why not take it).

Also it was going to cost me $1200 per FET, and i thought I could manage that each month. How much is it for you?

Also will your clinic allow you to do one FET per month with no gaps inbetween? mine was, so I thought to myself if I get a BFN I only have to wait 2 weeks and I will be pupo again. that didnt seem so bad to me.


----------



## Springy

I am not sure of the back to back FETs. I think mentally I would need a break between so I was thinking June / August / October and then if nothing prepare for a fresh cycle in December / January. I like to have a plan in place as that helps me feel "in control".

Our FETs are $1875 - once again Hannam = $$$ but the care I get is worth it so I don't think I would want to do 4 as that then brings us to close to $8000 which is almost a the cost of a fresh cycle. But I know I want to give it more than 2 "kicks at the can" so to speak.

Decisions decisions ... one day once we all have our newborns we should all meet up in person!!!!

Oh and Sarah - I get the scariness of a twin pregnancy, however, singletons can be just as scary. Got an email from a friend this morning - she delivered her son yesterday afternoon 7 1/2 weeks early and he is 3 lbs 3 oz .... that's SCARY!


----------



## sarahincanada

springy you will find the FET process so much easier, so you might want to do them quicker than you think now. I just had 2 clinic visits before transfer, and just the vaginal meds, so you dont feel like you are doing much at all. Its good to have a rough plan but it may change.

hope your friends baby is ok, my midwife was saying the survival rate after 28 weeks is pretty good now, so hopefully her son will be a strong lil guy.

Im 19 weeks today and finally telling all extended family and friends. it feels sooo surreal. I remember being exactly where you are springy, thats why I feel so much hope for you.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Wow hope the baby is ok Springy - I'm terrified of something like that happening! 

And I agree, we should definitely all meet up, I'd love that! I'm the only married one of my close friends (as they all like their single life too much) and only a few of them would ever even consider having kids - so I definitely need some mommy friends! I have some but not enough!

Sarah, congrats on the announcement! So surreal!


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd - I have two groups of friends, one which are my university girls all of which are married and have 2 and 3 kids and are done with families so I don't feel like I fit in there .... and then there are my after university friends where until last year I was the ONLY married one. Now two of them are married and pregnant (well the one just delievered) and then there is 4 other girls who are single and no where near kids / don't want them so I don't fit in with them either! Kinda sucks!! LOL

If you were with NewLife you can't be that far from me - I am in West Toronto and work in Mississauga.


----------



## Dis3tnd

We're definitely not far, I live in Oakville and work in Mississauga too! Right across from Square One!


----------



## Springy

My sister is in Oakville - I love it there and we actually got married in Oakville!

I'm at Mississauga Rd and 401 for work :) Good old pharma .... lots of us pharma companies out here!!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Good to know you're so close :)

Hope you're doing better today and that the weekend gave you time to heal with your family Springy :)


----------



## silversilver

Hey ladies my name Silvia, just got off Springy's journal and excited to be going through a FET at Mt Sinai. I have had 2 failed fresh cycles, 1st one with no frosties but on my second managed to get 4 frosties. Am 35years old so time not on my side.

Am going to go through all of your postings to get infor on who is who. Was previously on ivf.ca but not much support. Am going through a FET and am on Cd1, starting aspirin and Estrace tomorrow. Just anxious on what to expect. Advised to come in CD11 for ultrasound so hopefully will be great. Expecting transfer on May 31, I think!


----------



## sarahincanada

silversilver said:


> Hey ladies my name Silvia, just got off Springy's journal and excited to be going through a FET at Mt Sinai. I have had 2 failed fresh cycles, 1st one with no frosties but on my second managed to get 4 frosties. Am 35years old so time not on my side.
> 
> Am going to go through all of your postings to get infor on who is who. Was previously on ivf.ca but not much support. Am going through a FET and am on Cd1, starting aspirin and Estrace tomorrow. Just anxious on what to expect. Advised to come in CD11 for ultrasound so hopefully will be great. Expecting transfer on May 31, I think!

hi!! I always so excited to see other Mt Sinai girls as thats my clinic! I had a failed fresh cycle in November but had 8 frosties, had my FET in January (decided I was going to transfer one at a time) and Im 19 weeks pregnant. The FET process was so much easier, I also added acupuncture which really relaxed me. Its hard when you fail a fresh cycle to believe it will work, but I am proof and Goldy on here too is a Mt Sinai FET success. Good luck and I look forward to following your cycle :hugs:


----------



## silversilver

Thank you Sarah, I was just looking at your protocol and Goldy's as well, I hope I also get a BFP. I am going for Acupunture and massage too, just want to be relaxed by the time they transfer.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Care76

Hi Silvia! How exciting to be cycling! I am also from ivf.ca but I mainly stayed in the ivf abroad section. I didn't actually go to a clinic in Toronto because we chose to go away, but if we didn't Toronto is the closest place for us to travel to. I think the acupuncture and massage will help. I wish you luck and lots of baby dust. :)


----------



## Dis3tnd

Welcome Silvia!

Good luck with the FET process! It really is so much more relaxing than a fresh cycle, but of course just as emotional.

I also did acupuncture :)

Any idea on how many you plan to transfer?


----------



## silversilver

Was thinking 1 for the 1st try and then 2 if it fails. I don't have many frosties to work with but definately give my best shot on my lucky 4! Praying for success on first try but hoping that atleast one of my frosties will give me my baby/ies. 

I had no idea that the FET can be so uneventful. A bit boring but hopefully that's the magic.

Dis3tnd was yours a FET or fresh. I envy you and Sarah for so many frosties. Once I am done with my frosties am afraid to say that will be the end of the road for me. Just cannot afford a 3rd round of this costly adventure.

Thanks Care am just happy to start something new and exciting and I want a BFP at the end of these frosties!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

silversilver said:


> Was thinking 1 for the 1st try and then 2 if it fails. I don't have many frosties to work with but definately give my best shot on my lucky 4! Praying for success on first try but hoping that atleast one of my frosties will give me my baby/ies.
> 
> I had no idea that the FET can be so uneventful. A bit boring but hopefully that's the magic.
> 
> Dis3tnd was yours a FET or fresh. I envy you and Sarah for so many frosties. Once I am done with my frosties am afraid to say that will be the end of the road for me. Just cannot afford a 3rd round of this costly adventure.
> 
> Thanks Care am just happy to start something new and exciting and I want a BFP at the end of these frosties!!

It was a frozen :) I had no fresh transfer due to OHSS risk. 

Don't be too discouraged, I am sure at least one of your four will be it for you :)


----------



## SweetMamaof1

Hey Ladies,
Thought I would come on in and say Hi, Nice to see a thread for Toronto, I am currently with Newlife In Missisauga.
I am doing FET this cycle, hopefully transfer will be next Monday, Just hoing the week goes quickley.
I was also on ivf.ca but not alot going on.
Have a good day Ladies


----------



## silversilver

Hey sweetmamaof1, welcome. I only came here as of yesterday from Ivf.ca forums as well, best of wishes on your fet cycle. I am on CD2 today so starting all my medications. What meds are you on this FET cycle? Did you get your first child through ivf? Fresh or FET as well. Sorry too many questions!!


----------



## Jahzmine

Hey everyone, 

I'm in Toronto (Durham Region) but close enough. I'm 40, single, using donor sperm and currently on day 7 of my cycle. I was with Hannam when I was downtown - awesome staff but because of logistics, I had to change clinics. I'm with Dr. Hepburn in Oshawa and will be undergoing my 3rd IUI next week. First one resulted in m/c, 2nd one didn't take (most likely from high stress) so I'm hoping this attempt is the one that sticks ...

Is anyone close to trying? Would love a 416/905 TWW buddy ... I'm not telling my family, it was just too stressful with the early m/c.


----------



## Springy

SweetMamaof1 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Thought I would come on in and say Hi, Nice to see a thread for Toronto, I am currently with Newlife In Missisauga.
> I am doing FET this cycle, hopefully transfer will be next Monday, Just hoing the week goes quickley.
> I was also on ivf.ca but not alot going on.
> Have a good day Ladies

Hi SweetMamaof1! Welcome to our awesome GTA thread!!! Lots of amazing support here in our little group and I much prefer BnB over IVF.CA



Jahzmine said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm in Toronto (Durham Region) but close enough. I'm 40, single, using donor sperm and currently on day 7 of my cycle. I was with Hannam when I was downtown - awesome staff but because of logistics, I had to change clinics. I'm with Dr. Hepburn in Oshawa and will be undergoing my 3rd IUI next week. First one resulted in m/c, 2nd one didn't take (most likely from high stress) so I'm hoping this attempt is the one that sticks ...
> 
> Is anyone close to trying? Would love a 416/905 TWW buddy ... I'm not telling my family, it was just too stressful with the early m/c.

Welcome Jahzmine - I'm with Hannam and love it! Logistically it is a bit hard as I'm in Etobicoke and work in Mississauga and monitoring etc. is downtown but its worth the drive for me!

You'll get lots of support here :) Sorry to hear about your M/C, that is never easy to go through :hug:


----------



## SweetMamaof1

silversilver said:


> Hey sweetmamaof1, welcome. I only came here as of yesterday from Ivf.ca forums as well, best of wishes on your fet cycle. I am on CD2 today so starting all my medications. What meds are you on this FET cycle? Did you get your first child through ivf? Fresh or FET as well. Sorry too many questions!!

Hi Silver, Thankyou for the welcome. I am currentley on CD 15 and taking Estrace 2mg 3 xtimes daily. Went for u/s today and just waiting to hear from the nurse as to wether dr wants to book transfer or come back for another u/s on Thursday, then will know when to take the progesterone, all this waiting is getting tough. As for my Son, he was a complete surprise! after 4 iui's, 1 fresh IVF cycle and 1 FET all BFN, We decided to take a break as I felt like I was losing my mind. I found out in June 09 I was 6 weeks pregnant, total shock. He is now 2 and would love another one, So fingers crossed. Best wishes for your cycle also.


----------



## SweetMamaof1

Jahzmine said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm in Toronto (Durham Region) but close enough. I'm 40, single, using donor sperm and currently on day 7 of my cycle. I was with Hannam when I was downtown - awesome staff but because of logistics, I had to change clinics. I'm with Dr. Hepburn in Oshawa and will be undergoing my 3rd IUI next week. First one resulted in m/c, 2nd one didn't take (most likely from high stress) so I'm hoping this attempt is the one that sticks ...
> 
> Is anyone close to trying? Would love a 416/905 TWW buddy ... I'm not telling my family, it was just too stressful with the early m/c.

Hey Jahzmine, I am CD 15 so only a week ahead of you. We haven't told family either, Well, my parents know but they live in the UK, Just easier when no one here know's. Good luck with IUI Cycle, hoping this is the one for you!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Welcome you guys!

I'm also at Newlife in Mississauga! Currently pregnant after a frozen transfer. I did not have a fresh transfer due to OHSS risk, but after my frozen transfer Dr. Solimon told me because he's had such great results with frozen lately that he's going to do a study with no fresh transfers and only frozen for the next little while. He thinks a frozen transfer works much better than a fresh.


----------



## Springy

I actually just found a journal article today which discusses a clinical study where they compared fresh to frozen transfers and the clinical pregnancy rate and live birth rate was higher with frozen transfers .... that gave me a LOT of hope!!!

I also found an article about endometrial lining biopsy aiding in implantation for women who have had a failed IVF cycle so I'm HOPING that my RE can get me in around my current day 21 to do a biopsy (OUCH!!!! :dohh:) so that I can do my FET in June. Hoping that having the biopsy doesn't put me into July for a transfer :(


----------



## sarahincanada

springy I think I mentioned before but my FS was going to give me a biopsy if I didnt get pregnant after a couple of FETS. she says theres no real evidence but its thought to help with blood flow to uterus. its worth asking about, depends if the clinic only likes to do proven things or are a little more experimental.

thats interesting about the article, I find a lot of clinics frozen stats are usually less than their fresh but I think it depends on the process they use. You will see how much easier it is on your body, get your bfp, and will become a big supporter of FETS like me!


----------



## SweetMamaof1

Good Morning Ladies

Dis3ntd - Congrats on the baby bump, Always good to hear sucess stories from the same clinic.
I also heard that frozen can work better than fresh, maybe it has something to do with less stress as not to much invovled and less nasty medication that's make you feel like crap, I have found this cyle a breeze compared to fresh cycle.
I had a biopsy, my Dr does one before each transfer cycle (fresh or frozen) it was fine, I took 2 advil an hour before and it is super quick, deff not as bad as i thought it would be. 
Have a good day


----------



## SweetMamaof1

Forgot to mention, Transfer Monday am, yay!


----------



## Springy

SweetMamaof1 said:


> Good Morning Ladies
> 
> Dis3ntd - Congrats on the baby bump, Always good to hear sucess stories from the same clinic.
> I also heard that frozen can work better than fresh, maybe it has something to do with less stress as not to much invovled and less nasty medication that's make you feel like crap, I have found this cyle a breeze compared to fresh cycle.
> I had a biopsy, my Dr does one before each transfer cycle (fresh or frozen) it was fine, I took 2 advil an hour before and it is super quick, deff not as bad as i thought it would be.
> Have a good day

SweetMama - when did they do your biopsy before your FET? around which cycle day?


----------



## Dis3tnd

Springy, my biopsy was day 21 of the cycle before I started my IVF cycle. We didn't redo before my frozen, but my dr considers it a requirement. Only reason we didn't do it before frozen again was that it was so close to my full cycle...


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd - remind me again when you took the medrol / prednisone? I'm writing out my list of questions now for our Tues appointment.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Springy - sorry I am trying to remember but can't. When I get home tonight I'll check my papers and update right away so you have it for tomorrow. I think I started 5 days before transfer, and continued for 10 days - but I want to be sure.


----------



## SweetMamaof1

Hi Springy, I had Biopsy done on CD 24.


----------



## silversilver

SweetMamaof1 said:


> Forgot to mention, Transfer Monday am, yay!

wow happy for you. My days are in slow motion wish i can speed them up. :happydance: for monday and plenty of baby dust to you


----------



## Goldy

Hi all, 

Sorry have been away, too sick to even go to work, cannot keep anything down. Am beginning to doubt the success of this pregnancy.. Did anyone get ms so bad as to miss work??? It just scares me...

Welcome all the newbies to the thread.. I changed my u/s date from May 25th to May 31st as I am travelling - hopefully... Another reason is that have been too sick and not sure if there is going to be a heartbeat!! Too much cramping ladies did anyone have this? When does the worry stop .. am losing it


----------



## silversilver

Am on CD8 today the days are not moving.

Thanks for the welcome Goldy. Have never been preggers so have no idea as to what is normal or what is not. But i know the more ms the better as it shows your pregnancy is progressing (i think!) sorry not much help but am praying for the ms for myself!! as long as it gives me my baby I want it. I guess I sound crazy to you Goldy but for now I want it!!!

Sweetmamaof1 how did the transfer go? You are PUPO, did you transfer one or two?


----------



## sarahincanada

Goldy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry have been away, too sick to even go to work, cannot keep anything down. Am beginning to doubt the success of this pregnancy.. Did anyone get ms so bad as to miss work??? It just scares me...
> 
> Welcome all the newbies to the thread.. I changed my u/s date from May 25th to May 31st as I am travelling - hopefully... Another reason is that have been too sick and not sure if there is going to be a heartbeat!! Too much cramping ladies did anyone have this? When does the worry stop .. am losing it

Goldy, I read that the worse the mum feels the more the bub is thriving. I was so sick from week 5 to 13. I lost 10 pounds in the first 2 weeks, and then I went on medication (diclectin). It was a huge lifesaver, I couldnt have worked...I could barely get out of bed without it! I never knew pregnancy sickness could be that bad....I thought you would throw up and then feel normal, not that it was a constant feeling of nausea in your throat.

Ive never really cramped, so not sure whats normal that not. I know a lot of people on here mentioning cramping. I dont even have those ligament kind of cramps people talk about. Im sure everything is ok with you, but I remember how worrying it is. I worried the whole time to my 18 week scan, even now I still dont quite believe its actually happening :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Care76

Congrats on being PUPO Sweetmammaof1! 

Welcome to everybody else here. I am on my phone and it is a pain to go back to do personals, sorry.

Goldy, I was super sick all the time too, up until 15-16 weeks. It comes and goes still, but rare compared to how it was. I also had lots of cramping. It really worried me because I felt like maybe AF might be coming and I was going to loose the baby. It got better after 8 weeks, but I still have it occasionally. I have read that lots of EPS are a good indication of a strong pregnancy, so try not to worry and know that your body is doing as it should. :)


----------



## SweetMamaof1

Hi Ladies,
I am now PUPO! We put back 3 embryo's with assisted hatching.
Fingers crossed.

Goldy I had AF like cramps until about 6 months with my Son, My OB said it's your uterus stretching, I have also heard that morning sickness is a really good sign.


----------



## sarahincanada

SweetMamaof1 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am now PUPO! We put back 3 embryo's with assisted hatching.
> Fingers crossed.

yay keeping everything crossed for you!! 
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
and 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

silversilver not long for you, hope this week goes quickly!


----------



## Springy

Congrat's Sweetmamaof1!! :happydance:

Question for you - were yours frozen as blasts and did they do the assisted hatching after the thaw or were they assisted hatched before freezing? Only asking as it is something I am considering asking today at our follow up.


----------



## SweetMamaof1

Springy said:


> Congrat's Silver!! :happydance:
> 
> Question for you - were yours frozen as blasts and did they do the assisted hatching after the thaw or were they assisted hatched before freezing? Only asking as it is something I am considering asking today at our follow up.

Morning Springy
They were frozen as blasts, and then assisted hatching after thaw. The embryologist (sp?) suggested it as 2 blasts were good and 1 not so good, also have not had success with last 2 transfers, so I guess everything helps.


----------



## Springy

SweetMamaof1 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> Congrat's Silver!! :happydance:
> 
> Question for you - were yours frozen as blasts and did they do the assisted hatching after the thaw or were they assisted hatched before freezing? Only asking as it is something I am considering asking today at our follow up.
> 
> Morning Springy
> They were frozen as blasts, and then assisted hatching after thaw. The embryologist (sp?) suggested it as 2 blasts were good and 1 not so good, also have not had success with last 2 transfers, so I guess everything helps.Click to expand...

Ok so it can be done .... I'm going to ask about that today to see if any of ours are not already hatching on their own if they can do the AH now to increase our chances. I just want to do EVERYTHING possible to increase my chances with the FET. REALLY want to avoid a second fresh cycle if I can!!!


----------



## Goldy

Thanks ladies for all your input in this ms which is now 'all the time sickness'

Best of wishes to all of you!


----------



## SweetMamaof1

Hope the appointment goes well for you springy.


----------



## SweetMamaof1

Morning all,

Silver, Not long now hope your cycle is going well.

AFM- I am 6dp5dt and been having AF type cramps and really tired a few days ago but that's it. Having a rough day, my DH has been so busy with work, I think he has actually forgotten what we did on Monday, hasn't asked me how I'm feeling or even tried to help out with our Son. I don't think he releases how crushed I will be if this dosn't work. Anyhoo that's my rant, sometimes it's better to let it out, then to keep it all in.

Have a great sunday Ladies.


----------



## Springy

Hi SweetMama! I sometimes think that they don't want to ask don't want to talk about it because they feel it is adding more pressure to us - at least that is what my DH is like.

What is your OTD? Are you going to POAS before then?


----------



## SweetMamaof1

Springy you are right, I was an emontional wreck yesterday, I don't think DH could have done anything right, even if he tried, just a bad day :(
My BETA is on Thursday, I poas on 5 & 6 dp and nothing, It upset me so much I will now wait til Thursday morning. Would rather know the bad news before the nurse calls me.


----------



## Springy

I know for my FET I will not POAS before beta day - my thinking is that I will go in the morning of for the blood draw and then POAS when I get home. Our beta's are 14dp transfer so really that would be like 20dp for me since they are day 6 embryo's + 14 for waiting .... I will then know the result before the phone call but won't be devastated any earlier than that.

I forgot to mention - I didn't even need to bring up assisted hatching - she said it is done automatically with FETs. I still have VERY little hope that my FET will work as our follow up pretty much crushed ANY hope I have of having my own kids :(


----------



## SweetMamaof1

Wow, That's really good they do AH automatically, I had to pay an extra $500 for it to be done.
Please don't give up hope for your next FET, You never know what can happen.


----------



## Springy

It isn't done automatically with fresh cycles it is an additional $300 for a fresh cycle. I am sure the $300 is built into my $1875 for the FET!!!! As that is about $350 more than any other Toronto area clinic!!!

I'm not super hopeful b/c mine are day 6 blastocysts and I was already told that drops their quality rating automatically ..... Do you know the grade of yours transferred?

I am hopeful about the thaw though as vitrification was used to freeze them and I know the thaw rate for those frozen via vitrification is close to 90%!!


----------



## Springy

Bump .... hey ladies how is everyone doing????


----------



## Goldy

Springy said:


> Bump .... hey ladies how is everyone doing????

Hey Springy, I am well for now. Hope you are patiently waiting for the FET. I can't wait for you to be a believer in FETs too. Best of wishes on the Biospy. When exactly is it?

Am currently symptom free, hope it's not a bad sign as I am 9 weeks today. Am just tired otherwise nothing ( knocking on wood!!)

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## Care76

Springy, just waiting for news of your FET! 

Goldy, did I miss when you had your U/S? Was it a singleton or multiples? I am sure everything is fine. Be thankful, MS may just come creeping in at some point. Mine was the worst between 10-15 weeks.


----------



## Goldy

Hey Care, I had my u/s on May 31st, I guess was numb with excitement. I actually thought I had updated, on checking back I noticed I only updated my signature. I saw & heard one strong heartbeat @ 149bpm. I had 2 yorks though. One did not make it... It was bitter sweet for sure.. It was such a relief though but the worry never goes away as you start to worry about the next appointment and if you will see the heartbeat again! 

Am still waiting for a specialist to call me for my 1st appointment as i had an incompetent cervix the last time and was advised to get a cervical cerclage (stitch) at my 13th week so just waiting for now. It's really crazy... But 
hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## sarahincanada

great to hear you are doing well goldy.

a friend on here had a stitch put in for her pregnancy, as she lost her first baby at 24 weeks due to incompetent cervix. her 2nd pregnancy went well and she gave birth at 36 weeks, here is her journal if interested
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...uggles-parenting-journal-rainbow-born-xx.html

and I agree, the worry never ends :hugs:

AFM Im 23 weeks (still cant believe it) and have booked a private 2D ultrasound at 26 weeks as I cant wait till october to see my lil man again! the first 2 scans the bub isnt that interesting looking and then my 19 week scan went so quick, when they did measurements I couldnt see the screen and I literally saw him for 3 minutes at the end and I was so in shock/awe about finding out the gender I cant remember it. This will be 20 mins and I will get a CD of photos. My hubby wont let me get a 3D scan as he worries about the effects as its a newish technology, so this is a compromise. Im feeling him move daily now, but I have an anterior (front) placenta so feel less than some as it cushions the movement. We have been working on his room, Im really pleased with it!


----------



## Goldy

Will check out the site Sarah, nice to know good things are progressing with you. There is so much distance between one thing to the next and if only these doctors knew that we would do well with ultrasounds atleast once a week. I would love that for sure...

23 weeks is amazing Sarah, I really can't wait. Atleast you can feel something which is reassuring!! Best of wishes on your private u/s


----------



## Springy

Had my biopsy today - was way better than I was expecting it to be. Now just waiting for AF to show up - should be around next Sunday then my FET cycle starts. I think my transfer will be around July 5th


----------



## Care76

Woot woot Springy! I am glad it wasn't as bad as you thought it would be.

Goldy and Sarah, is there not any way for doctors to know that you have an incompetent cervix before hand? See, that makes me nervous. I am positive but after hearing all these stories from other people I get so scared at times. 

Godly, at least you know and are getting it looked after. 

I have another U/S this thursday to check baby's heart. As far as I know it is just because they couldn't get a good enough look last time. It makes me nervous though because the tech pointed out her heart and chambers and it looked like she got a good enough look. But I guess not. I am pretty sure everything is fine, but the worry never ends.


----------



## sarahincanada

care I dont think they can predict someone having an incompetent cervix, which is so unfortunate as it results in a loss, but can be prevented for next time. I think its very rare even though theres a couple of people on bnb. on my 19 week u/s they told me my cervix _length_ was perfect, but I think incompetent cervix is more that its weak and gives way under the pressure of the baby, which cant be predicted. Im sure it probably happens later on more often but the baby is past a viable stage so its ok. technically at the end of this week my baby is viable (as in they will try and do something if he was born) but I will be happier when Im 28-30 weeks as then the stats are really good for survival. I still cant believe i have a head and brain in there, its unbelievable!

I hope your u/s goes well and that it was just a viewing thing :hugs:

springy I posted on your journal, roll on next sunday! keeping everything crossed that you are the next FET success on this thread


----------



## Springy

I'm hoping to be the next success but I still have the doubts in my mind because they weren't full blown blasts on the morning of day 5.

I have done a lot of looking at my paperwork though and when I had my transfer it wasn't even a full 5 days after fertilization and one of the ones I have frozen was almost at blast at the time they checked them on day 5 - at 8am it was a cav morula - so on its way to blast, and it is one I have frozen. I also re-looked at the grading from the clinic and I thought it was the standard 1 to 6 but it is actually only 1 to 4 and so I have a 4AA and a 3AB frozen - they can't be THAT bad quality if they are graded like that ..... 

So let's just pray that they thaw nicely in a few weeks time and with some assisted hatching they take!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Springy said:


> I'm hoping to be the next success but I still have the doubts in my mind because they weren't full blown blasts on the morning of day 5.
> 
> I have done a lot of looking at my paperwork though and when I had my transfer it wasn't even a full 5 days after fertilization and one of the ones I have frozen was almost at blast at the time they checked them on day 5 - at 8am it was a cav morula - so on its way to blast, and it is one I have frozen. I also re-looked at the grading from the clinic and I thought it was the standard 1 to 6 but it is actually only 1 to 4 and so I have a 4AA and a 3AB frozen - they can't be THAT bad quality if they are graded like that .....
> 
> So let's just pray that they thaw nicely in a few weeks time and with some assisted hatching they take!!!

those are great grades! my lil guy was only a 4BB and the rest of my frosties are similar or less. But its just a visual grade and i always say we dont know whats inside. Also im sure the timing of the blast is not perfect inside the body and so is only a guide for in the dish too....oh I so hope 1 or 2 of your 4 are good.


----------



## Goldy

Springy am praying for you. I really want to read your success story. Atleast you are almost there. 4AA is perfect, just do a lot of relaxing. Are you transferring one or two? Really rooting for you.

Care for me it was diagnosed late when I had lost my mucus plug. But you can request it and they say it can be perfectly measured through a vaginal u/s. I am not even waiting for it to be short as sometimes when it reaches a certain length they cannot stitch it. The best you can do is a lot of resting of your cervix (bed resting even when you feel energetic!!) I was crazy walking about (too energetic) all the time and because it was also a twin pregnancy I guess my cervix was overpowered and gave in. My doc also said it can also be hereditary as all my sisters had incompetent cervix experiences and lost babies in the 2nd trimester, but I never thought it would happen to me.


----------



## Springy

Thanks ladies for all your continued support and positivity!

Sarah - I'm hoping that the 24 hours or less actually is NOT as big of a deal as the Dr. is currently making it out to be.

AND I am hoping that with it being hatched and with the biopsy I might just get my BFP this time around!!!

Glad to hear all you pregnant ladies are doing well!!!!


----------



## Goldy

Hey ladies... am super anxious about my second u/s in 2 weeks. How did you guys prepare for it. The problem is i have zero symptoms except tiredness... Its a scary time for me right now...Am just praying and believing but at the back of my mind a lingering of uncertainity is weighing me down.

Honestly the wait between one thing to the next is excrutiating... Wanted to ask Sarah on the mid wife. Did you know anyone or do you have a website i can go to, because i really need sanity!!


----------



## Care76

Goldy, it is really hard to go by symptoms. Sometimes they disappear and come back and some ladies symptoms go away for months. The only thing I can say is just try to relax and think positive. I was super nervous before my first 2 U/S as well, but there really isn't any way to know. It really is worse than the tww, IMO. 

You can google Toronto midwives (or wherever you live). Make sure if you are interested you call right away as they fill up quickly. 

Springy how are you doing?


----------



## Springy

Goldy - my sister and my best friend had no symptoms at all until the baby was moving so try and be optimistic and not think the worst. I think for is ivf ladies the ability to stay positive, relax and enjoy pregnancy is so hard!!!

Afm - I am into my FET cycle. I started estrace yesterday and have my lining check on the 27th. I am expecting transfer on the 2nd or 3rd - just depends on whether or not the doctor is working on the 2nd!! 

Not overly optimistic about it working and I am trying to focus on the supplements and another fresh cycle in the fall.


----------



## sarahincanada

goldy how far along are you now? I just googled midwifes in my town, so dont have any recommendations. and like care says call asap, mine said they get full very quickly. what date is your next scan?

the wait is so hard, and I agree with care its worse than the 2ww (people think they will just be happy they are pregnant but its a whole different anxiety). I had no symptoms except for sickness, but a lot of people dont get that at all so they must not feel anything. once my sickness went away in 2nd tri I didnt feel anything until bub started moving. even now with a good sized bump I dont _feel_ pregnant (hard to explain, you just feel normal apart from a large stomach!). once you are 10 weeks you may find the HB on a home doppler which can really ease your fears.

springy yay its exciting you have started. I wasnt_ that _excited for my FET either after the failed fresh. I fully expected it to take months to work, so I was surprised. I hope you will be too :hugs:


----------



## Goldy

Ladies thanks for your response but my anxiousness got the better of me and ended up going to the ER, the nurse was surprised that someone could come in and say 'I feel nothing so I want to have a confirmation u/s'!! To the point of discussing it with her other nurses... But doc was understanding because his wife has had 2 m/c so he was happy to chech my cervix and I had my u/s ( I did see the hb... So that was reassuring for sure.

I am 10 weeks & 4 days now Sarah, are Dopplers sold in stores or just online? I feel I need one for sanity sake.. Am going to call the Ontario mid-wife number I just saw online. My next scan appointment would have been at the 12 week mark (which is 1st week of July) with the specialist at mt sinai- of which I do not even have an appointment as yet!! I would have lost my mind by then!!

Springy- am happy that you get to start the FET. I went through it with your attitude too as I had lost my innocence in the fresh cycle which I could have baited my life that it had worked!! Rooting for you... As silly & as frustrating & annoying as it may sound.. Relax & positive vibes for now.

Care it's hard to just wait.. I really could not take it anymore. But am glad I did it. My mind has some sanity now!! Am now a believer of symptoms coming and going.

When did you ladies stop progestorone, estrace and aspirin? Have reduced the intake of progestorone to 4 /day instead of 6/day. Any advice, suggestions


----------



## Springy

Goldy - saw that you went to the ER on IVF.CA, glad you got some confirmation from them that things are fine! I honestly think when you are an IVF / FET patient you should get scans every 2 or 3 weeks for the first trimester!! Would reduce a LOT of anxiety.

Ladies FET cycles are BORING .... I don't even feel like I'm doing any thing! If I didn't have the green discharge from the vaginal estrace I wouldn't think I was undergoing any treatments!!!! At least with IVF I felt like I was doing something :haha:

Goldy I know you can buy / rent dopplers online, Sarah recommended a good website awhile back!


----------



## Goldy

Yes I was going crazy and my Dh could not stand my crazy mind so when I suggested ER - he was excited as I guess I was depressing him with my anxiety.

No Springy 1st trimester should get scans every week for sanity sake. You will soon understand!!

FET's are boring indeed but they work Springy. You do not feel like you are doing anything at all until your u/s date. You mentioned rent dopplers?? Rent online or what? Sarah assist me with a website please and the recommended brand.


----------



## Springy

Well given we are at such low odds for success in our FET cycle I am not holding my breath that this is our answer (recall only 33% chance it will work - which YES I know is higher than a woman trying naturally on her own but still .... I'm skeptical)

Here are a few sites 

https://www.babytones.ca/products.htm

https://www.fetalassure.ca/rentalinfo.html


----------



## sarahincanada

hi ladies

goldy I purchased this one
https://www.fetaldoppler.net/sonoline-b.html
it arrived in about a week to 10 days.
quite a few people on here purchased that one. my midwife was able to find a heartbeat at 10 weeks with her machine, that was with a top model and she said it was 50/50 that she finds one. so if you do purchase you have to promise me you wont freak out if you dont find it! I started using it after 12 weeks and even then couldnt find it the first few times...the heart is very small at that stage so you have to get it right in the spot and if you move a tiny bit you lose it. get some extra gel with it as you can use it up quickly.

glad you got some reassurance. I agree that it would be nice to have more scans but then again they dont know the risks and health canada only suggests 2 per pregnancy! although that may be because of cost. I persuaded hubby to let me get a private scan at the end of the month. My 7 week scan was just to hear hb and get discharged from mount sinai, my 11 week scan the tech wasnt that nice and bub was basically a blob, and my 19 week scan I had 5 mins to look at him and was so in shock I found out gender I cant remember it. I would like a 3D scan but hubby says no, so just doing 2D. although Im working on his as apparantly its not any extra waves to the baby but the software that does the 3D part.

springy fets are boring which I did warn you about, but boring is relaxing and good for the body! try not to think about stats too much, at my age of 39 I had pretty bad stats and even though I got a lot of blasts after the first 2 failed I wasnt convinced any of them would be good. no-one knows whats inside so someone with a good result at day 5 might not have any success and someone with a day 2 transfer gets pregnant with twins. I find it all so random and no-one knows which month will be their month. you have a good chance of 1 or 2 of your frozen being a viable baby so just try and go with the flow and not overthink (hard I know). did you decide on 2 blasts for the first transfer?


----------



## Springy

The doctor advised to transfer two based on the fact that they are day 6 and inherently lesser quality than day 5. So our protocol states "thaw until there are 2 embryos with 80% viability"

We are fully prepared that we may "burn through" all 4 of our frosties to get two which are viable. I am hopeful that since they were vitrified that the vast majority of them survive the thaw process.


----------



## Goldy

Hey all of all ladies... Hope all is well with you.

I just needed to vent.... :hissy:Can you imagine that if I had not PROACTIVELY gone to the ER at 10 weeks to get an ultrasound by now I would have not had one...The only one would have been at my 7 weeks appointment and thats it...I feel abandoned!!:ignore: I am actually high risk due to the incompetent cervix and was referred to one specialist at Mt Sinai on May 31st when I last had my ultrasound and guess what???? I have not had a single phone call to let me know on my appointment... Is this normal or what?? :help: am now approaching 14 weeks and not been seen at all 

I however have been calling the specialist in question and to date no call back!! :devil:I recently sent an email on Saturday and am still waiting for a response.. Am wondering on what you informed ladies would do?.. Should I just walk in to her offices or what? The other concern I have is that she may not have received my file.. UUUURGH i feel like punching someone..

Hope everyone of you is doing amazing! Springy rooting for you always


----------



## Springy

I do NOT think that is normal at all!!! Could you call the fertility clinic back and ask for a referral to a different specialist?????

I'm quietly here .... trying not to be negative about my FET cycle but the mind games are ridiculous! We decided to test early this time but not super early. My beta date is July 16th but I think we will test on Thursday night or Friday morning of this week. Now if I can just make it to then without going insane!!!


----------



## Goldy

You will be ok Springy... Praying for your bubbas to stick...

Will do that on Monday, am extremely disappointed!!


----------



## Care76

Yay Springy for being PUPO!!! Sending sticky vibes your way. 

Glory, I would go right in when you know they won't be on lunch and are sure to be there. I didn't hear anything from my high risk ob (but not as long as you) and it turned out they didn't get my referral papers. I had to talk to them directly and they squeezed me in asap. If they continue to make you wait I would request another doctor. That is not something to mess around with.


----------



## sarahincanada

goldy I was discharged from mount sinai after my 7 week scan, and my midwife ordered my 12 week scan, so cant you just go to your GP and ask for one? perhaps the specialist thing slipped through the cracks....is that supposed to be your obstretician (sp?!) for your pregnancy?

springy big hugs, your clinic waits so long for betas and you have been so good waiting already. I started getting lines at 4dp fet transfer so anytime you test now you will get a proper result. I can barely wait and so hoping for good news for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Goldy

Thanks Care... Am honestly thinking of just walking in this Thursday if no one acknowledges my calls and my email.

Sarah...yes she is supposed to also be my oby (if i do get to see her). Not sure if i should get another Oby on the side. I thought she would be taking care of me for everything so am not sure now...


----------



## Goldy

:happydance:Just wanted to Congratulate Springy on the FET!! Welcome to the club my dear... Am so happy for you:happydance:

On another note, wanted to update you all on my appointment. Yes i finally had an appointment on Thursday which took half of the day!!. But am grateful.. am going to have a cerclage (stitch) on wednesday as a precaution since the mishap on my last pregnancy, decided i will not take any chances and just go ahead with it!!. Thank you all for you encouraging words..


----------



## Springy

Goldy - so glad you got in! Did they call you or did you have to follow up with them again???

Thanks for sticking around to support me ladies! I'm a firm believer in FET :)

Just want Monday to get here so that I can have a beta number! I will be 19dpo any idea what my beta should be????


----------



## sarahincanada

springy my betas were:

9dp5dt / 12 dpo: 170
11dp5dt / 16 dpo: 442

its hard to say what yours would be as some people start off with lower or higher betas, have you seen any 19dpo betas on here?

oh hang on there was a great beta database I used to look at lemme find the link
https://www.betabase.info
it ranges but the majority for 19dpo are 588-1708 ish, but lots below and above

goldy yay so happy you will get the stitch, it worked perfectly for a friend on here.

so happy for everyone :cloud9:


----------



## Springy

Thanks Sarah ;) I think as long as I fall into the normal range for the 19dpo I'll be ok with the result. 

Have to admit I used another digital this morning just to see and confirm the word pregnant again! I'm paranoid right now .... hopefully after the beta I will feel more secure.


----------



## Care76

Springy, I was constantly taking those CB Conception Indicator tests. Really they are almost more stressful though. 

At 11dp3dt or 14dpo my beta was 224, 17dp3dt or 20dpo my beta was 1021 

I was obsessed with betas. My first beta was fairly high, but still in the normal range for a singleton (although a lot of people thought I had twins). It didn't double in 48 hrs so at first I was worried, but I was told it should be between 36-72 hrs that is doubles, so it was fine. I think the wait between the beta and the first ultrasound is the worst. Try not to over think it. :flower:


----------



## Goldy

Springy the worry never stops.. This is just the beginning so take a day at a time.

With betas yes like Sarah says they are different for everyone. As long as they are doubling from the day you have the beta and two days after then its ok. (i think)

9dp5dt was @ 200
12dp5dt was @ 425 or something in that range. Not too sure now!

You will be ok!! On the Dr issue, I called them and finally got in touch with a human being rather than a machine!! and confirmed the appointment. They were blaming where I initially got the FET done that they should have called me and let me know. But its all good now.


----------



## Springy

Care and Goldy - those are good reference points for me for tomorrow :)

I think once I hear a number from the clinic tomorrow I will relax and "believe" it. I am still in awe - I never ever for the life of me felt this FET was going to work!!!!

I'm sure they will be shocked at the clinic tomorrow when its a positive!!


----------



## Care76

Springy, believe it and embrace it, it worked!


----------



## lovemypup

Goldy, I saw in one of your other post that you're doing IVF with Dr. Liu. I am as well but I'm just starting. Do you have any advice or anything? 

We have to do PGD since my husband has Marfan's Sydrome. 

Thanks so much ahead of time!


----------



## hasti2011

Hi friends, we may start the first iui cycle with clomid protocol in about a week (when af show up), so far our problem is low sperm count, however it's number is fluctuate and i hope we get high number on IUI day. 
do you have any suggestion to help us to get BFP.
:flower:


----------



## Goldy

Hi lovemypup,sorry have been nursing my sore cervix.

Yes I did have my IVF with Dr Liu, she is wonderful. You will not regret it. My 1st Fresh cycle was not successful though.. but my FET (Frozen cycle did the trick) For any questions ask as much as you want. I only have good things to say about Mt Sinai.. Its overwhelming but beneficial for sure. Wish you all the best.

I just had a cerclage (stitch) on Wednesday so have been on bed rest nursing my incompetent cervix, Doc say all went well well so am happy about that.. Hope evryone is doing great..

Hasti all the best, I never went thru iui so am not the best advisor. Hope you will get all the feedback you require for success!!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hope the cerclage wasn't too painful and you're not on bedrest for too long!!!


----------



## Springy

Hi Hasti - sorry I won't be much help either .... I did 4 IUI but our issue was not male factor we were, until the IVF, classified as unexplained. My husband counts were always quite high and also never had any morphology issues. Once we did IVF we realized the issue is me.


----------



## Goldy

Hey Dis3tnd longtime, hope you are well..

Just put on 7 days bedrest and after my next appointment will decide on what step to take. Had amazing pain on the day of the procedure but am ok though, no pain for now..

Springy happy that you are well and the countdown begins!!


----------



## Care76

Get well soon Goldy and take care of yourself!

Hi everybody! :hi:


----------



## hasti2011

Springy said:


> Hi Hasti - sorry I won't be much help either .... I did 4 IUI but our issue was not male factor we were, until the IVF, classified as unexplained. My husband counts were always quite high and also never had any morphology issues. Once we did IVF we realized the issue is me.

thanks Springy, actually i need to know what factors are important in IUI. like the day to start clomid and other things that i have no idea. so far i feel our clinic is doing a good job but i like to be fully educated before starting it.
:)

Hi care, how do you do?


----------



## Springy

With clomid and an IUI you will use the medication either day 3 - 7 or day 5 - 9. You would have a baseline scan on day 3 of your cycle and then you go back after you have finished the medication around day 10 or day 11 and they monitor you until you're ready to ovulate. They will either let you ovulate on your own or they will trigger ovulation with a medication called ovidrel which is either given in your stomach and self injected or given by the nurse at your clinic in your butt / hip area. Then you will have your IUI - some clinics do them on back to back days others do one well timed IUI at 36 hours post ovulation. The clinic where I did my IUI did them as back to back - I don't think Hannam are back to back but I didn't ask as we were there specifically for IVF.

Out of curiosity what are your husbands counts? Because there is a minimum number that they like to see before doing an IUI. Would hate to see you do several rounds of IUI if it isn't going to increase your chances.


----------



## hasti2011

thanks Spring for this info. 
his count was 81M in Jan but in may it was 1M :shrug: then after a week and starting Vitamins it became 5M and a week later 18M. before the first one he was on Vitamins too but after the result i thought he doesn't need at all :dohh:. So maybe when i call them for CD1, i ask them to repeat SA, if that was above 5 we will go for iui. thank you for reminding this point.
our Dr. said for count under 1.5 m the will go for IVF. 

do you think its better to ovulate on my own or being trigger? and
what cd did you start clomid?

i hope it works. it will be our Cycle 12 and 8th anniversary on August. with all BFP of you and other ladies in the last week i am more positive.


----------



## Springy

Our clinic at the time looked for anything over 1M for an IUI so if you have more than that you should be fine with 1M, but make sure there are no morphology issues with the semen.

I used it CD 5 to 9 but it doesn't matter which one when I switched to injectables those started on CD 3. Its all up to the dr preference.


----------



## ttc babybump

Hi Everyone, I'm new on here. We have been trying for almost 2 years and have unexplained infertility. our next step is iui, I was just wondering if anyone knows if it is mandatory to do the councelling with a social worker as well as the 3 hr information class to learn about iui. I live in ontario and am going to the london health science center with dr. hollett -caines. we just got a call a couple days ago for our appointment for the class but its not till october. seems like such a long wait when we both know this is what we want to do.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Hi and welcome!
I'm in Mississauga and only had to attend councilling before IVF, nothing was required before IUI. No information session or anything!


----------



## ttc babybump

hmmm, maybe i will give a quick call and see if i can skip that. maybe they just try and not make it an option unless people ask to opt out. Thanks Dis3tnd


----------



## Springy

I was with ISIS in Mississauga and only needed to do counseling before we moved to IVF. I then switched to Hannam Fertility in Toronto for IVF and didn't even need to do counseling before doing IVF!


----------



## Care76

Welcome TTC BabyBump! 

I never had to do any counselling either before IUI, but that was 10 years ago. We only got as far as the waiting list for IVF before deciding to go to Cancun for IVF, so I don't even know if we needed it for that.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Anyone have recommendations on a good and affordable newborn photographer in the area?? Trying to finalize who to book!!


----------



## Springy

Well she isn't cheap but I LOVED our photographer - check out her site www.vineimages.com she is also on facebook at either Vine Images or Julie Johnson. I cannot say enough positive things about her!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Thanks for the recommendation!! Well check her out


----------



## Springy

Dis she is AWESOME and so down to earth and actually cares about all her clients! I can't wait to have photos done. I think we are going to do her "first year" package. Get a newborn shot, a 6 month shoot and one at 1yr.


----------



## Dis3tnd

Her prices are definitely an affordable range compared to some ive seen. Im waiting to see of she has availability around my due date... her work looks great... In my top 3 choices.


----------



## Springy

I can always show you some of our wedding photos too, granted not kids, but an idea of her work. She has a lot of the stuff posted on facebook too if you're on there! She is also pretty good about making time for newborn / kid photo shoots in her studio. Her studio is at Appleby and Dundas in the basement of her house.


----------



## Dis3tnd

I've looked at her facebook stuff, its beautiful. This is my other top contender: threetreasures.ca and their prices work out to be identical with the package/ print options I want, except with Vine you end up getting a little more.

Vine doesn't pre-book though, she wrote back and said to call when the baby is here and she will see what day we can come in. I think I will probably do that then so its not as stressful pre-booking and then having to update if baby is late/ early. Also, her props are wonderful!

Thanks so much for the recommendation. Burlington is also a lot closer to me in Oakville than Richmond Hill is!

I'm so excited, already made a list of different shots we want. The one I'm most excited for is the one of baby wiht my baby blanket and DH's favourite stuffed toy from when he was a baby, oh, and one of baby in a tiger costume we got him alongside his big stuffed tiger :)


----------



## Springy

Dis3tnd said:


> I've looked at her facebook stuff, its beautiful. This is my other top contender: threetreasures.ca and their prices work out to be identical with the package/ print options I want, except with Vine you end up getting a little more.
> 
> Vine doesn't pre-book though, she wrote back and said to call when the baby is here and she will see what day we can come in. I think I will probably do that then so its not as stressful pre-booking and then having to update if baby is late/ early. Also, her props are wonderful!
> 
> Thanks so much for the recommendation. Burlington is also a lot closer to me in Oakville than Richmond Hill is!
> 
> I'm so excited, already made a list of different shots we want. The one I'm most excited for is the one of baby wiht my baby blanket and DH's favourite stuffed toy from when he was a baby, oh, and one of baby in a tiger costume we got him alongside his big stuffed tiger :)

I can't wait to see what she does!!!!!! And I can't wait to go and have my photos done again with her. I actually ran into her a few months ago downtown and she is just so sweet and kind - you will LOVE her! And yes Burlington is MUCH closer to Oakville than Richmond Hill.

I didn't realize you were in Oakville, for some reason I thought Mississauga, maybe just because of where the clinic was located! I love Oakville. Which part are you in? My sister is between 8th and 9th line and between Upper Middle and Dundas in Joshua's Creek. She loves it there!


----------



## Dis3tnd

Oh my! I live in that EXACT area!!!! I grew up closer to ninth line in Joshuas Creek, and then when DH and I got married I didn't want to leave the area, so now I'm closer to eight line, lol!


----------



## Springy

Sounds like you are in her area! She is closer to 8th just north of Glen Ashton south of North Ridge Trail!


----------



## Dis3tnd

What a small world!


----------

